# Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch



## ManniS (13. September 2007)

Ich habe heute einen interessanten Artikel in WELT ONLINE gelesen. Er beschäftigt sich mit einer Studie, wonach Angler aus der Ostsee mehr Dorsch entnehmen, als bisher angenommen. Es bestehen wohl Überlegungen die Schonzeit für Dorsche auf Freizeitangler auszudehnen oder eine Fangbegrenzung einzuführen.
Hier der Link zum Artikel:

http://www.welt.de/hamburg/article1181361/Freizeitfischer_angeln_mehr_Dorsch_als_angenommen.html


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Da hätte ich gar kein Problem mit wenn sich alle Angler/Freizeitfischer/Berufsfischer dran halten. 
Irgend was muß ja langsam mal passieren sonst gibs bald keinen Dorsch mehr.


----------



## duck_68 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ich habe das für mich schon vor 15 Jahren konsequent umgesetzt und fahre dafür einmal jahrlich nach Norwegen


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (13. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich habe das für mich schon vor 15 Jahren konsequent umgesetzt und fahre dafür einmal jahrlich nach Norwegen


 
|good:

kontrollieren kann mans sowieso nicht, dazu ist die ostsee zu groß, aber begrüßen würde ich es trotzdem


----------



## Borstenwurm (13. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Eine Schonzeit würde den Dorschbeständen gut tun. Sie ist aber nur sinnvoll, wenn sich alle dran halten, vor allem die ausländischen Fischtrawler, welche seit Jahren die Ostsee unsicher machen.
Gerade das Angeln auf große Laichdorsche sollte auf ein Minimum reduziert werden.

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Klaus S. (13. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Paar Tausend Jahre gibt es keine Schonzeit für Dorsch. Ich kauf mir ein Boot und was soll kommen?? Schonzeit für Dorsch |supergri
Hätte aber trotzdem nichts dagegen da man ja noch andere Fischarten in der Ostsee findet. 

Die Mengenangaben in den Bericht zweifel ich doch ein wenig an. Möchte zu gerne wissen welche 67.000 Angler die befragt haben. Wäre ja ein Witz wenn nicht paar Boardies dabei sind #h


----------



## bacalo (13. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Tja, der wohnt ja mehr als sechshundert Km vom Ort des Geschehens weg und hat leicht daher reden - mögen sich einige denken.

Fakt ist, seit fast zehn Jahren fahre ich ein bis zwei Mal im Jahr nach Heiligenhafen und fahre zu 2/3 immer mit einem Kutter hinaus. Klar freue ich mich, wenn es gut läuft. Wenn´s nicht so toll ist, probiere ich viel Neues aus um an den Fisch zu kommen.

Ö-Ha, also doch - der will Fisch - mögen sich einige denken.

Stimmt:vik:´s ja für uns ALLE hier das Objekt der Begierde. 

Wenn ich aber auf einem Kutter Dialoge mitverfolgen muss, wie - "da zahle ich 28,00 Teuro´s und der Käpt´n findet die Dorsche nicht"
- "Scheißplatz - da fängt man sowieso nichts" (iss erst um 7.30 h an Bord gekommen|gr oder gar
- "noch drei Kilo dann haben wir unsere Unkosten gedeckt", |evil:

frage ich mich, muss dieses unüberlegte bzw.  materielle Denken wirklich immer wieder zu hören sein|kopfkrat. 
Ist Geiz wirklich immer GEIL;+.

Nicht nur die (Belly-, Kleinboot und Küstenangler (zähle mich auch dazu -obwohl ich noch einiges lernen darf), auch die die vom Dorsch leben sollten hierüber ernsthaft nachdenken.

Fernab vom Geschehen plädiere ich für ein ein-, ja sogar für ein zweimonatiges Fangverbot.

Maßvolles, nachhaltiges Angeln erhält diese/unsere Passion!

Grup
bacal(a)o


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> Die Mengenangaben in den Bericht zweifel ich doch ein wenig an.


Ich schätze mal, dass da die Berufsfischerlobby dahintersteckt....


----------



## noworkteam (13. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

die welt hat aber auch am 5 september folgendes gemeldet:

_"Es ist noch nicht einmal kontrollierbar, ob die zögerlichen Vorgaben aus Brüssel auch eingehalten werden. Tatsächlich sind immer mehr illegale Fischer unterwegs. So fielen jüngst die polnischen Fischer in der Ostsee negativ auf: Sie haben nach Erkenntnissen der EU-Kommission im ersten Halbjahr 18.000 Tonnen gefischt, aber nur 6000 Tonnen gemeldet. Ihre Quote lag bei 10.000 Tonnen – für das Gesamtjahr. Deshalb hat Brüssel Polen umgehend verboten, in der Ostsee weiter Kabeljau zu fangen"_

sprich es wurden mal locker innerhalb 6 Monate 8.000 Tonnen über der gesamten Jahresfangquote gefangen, und nebenbei bei der Fangmeldung nur 12.000 Tonnen unterschlagen....

Rechnet man die bisherige Fangquote hoch, würden dort ohne Kontrollen mal locker 26.000 Tonnen jährlich zuviel angelandet werden....

Nimmt man nun nur die 12.000 Tonnen, welche illegal der Ostsee entnommen wurden und stellt diese den jährlichen 3.500 Tonnen der Ostseeangler entgegen, wirkt dieser Bericht doch arg oberflächlich....

Da man weiterhin annehmen kann das sich diese Praxis nicht nur in Polen rumgesprochen und praktiziert wird (lagen da nicht eine zeitlang russische Priatentrawler in Rostock, wo die örtliche Politik selbst gegenüber der EU beide Augen zugedrückt hatte ???) wirken diese 3500 Tonnen einfach nur lächerlich....

ich angel unbefangen weiter, es ist einfach lächerlich immer dort anzufangen wo die Effizienz am geringsten ist...#d

PS kann mir jemand verraten wo man solche Lachse fangen kann ???:q





gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Eckaat (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Daß die Dorschbestände in der Ostsee zurückgehen hat mehrere Gründe. 

Ein Hauptgrund ist, daß die Ostsee zunehmend verbrackt, also der Salzgehalt zurückgeht.

Das liegt daran, daß die Darßer Schwelle einen natürlichen Wasseraustausch mit der Nordsee verhindert, es dazu bestimmter meteorologischen Umstände bedarf, die es seit ungefähr 15 Jahren nicht mehr gab. Kann man auch bei Wikipedia nachlesen.

Und wenn dann noch Überfischung durch die Berufsfänger dazukommt (ihr müßtet mal die Mickymäuse sehen, die sonnabend früh in Warnemünde bei den Kutterhelden in den Fischkisten liegen) und auf den Touridampfern jeder Schniepel eingepackt wird, um irgendwie die Fahrkarte wieder rauszukriegen, dann braucht sich niemand wundern, daß die großen Glupschaugen immer weniger werden.

Gruß Ecki


----------



## Fishzilla (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Dann weichen wir auf andere Fische aus;
Zum Beispiel auf Meerforelle.
Nur wie? Mit Wobbler? Nein geht nicht, könnte ja ein Dorsch raufgehen. 
Trolling!! Nee, auch nicht, das gleiche Spiel.
C&R ist ja auch verboten. 
Dann mit der Fliegenrute!!:vik:
Die örtlichen Krankenhäuser werden wohl anbauen müssen.
Die Rute kaufe ich eben bei Baltic K... in Heiligenhafen.
Mist, geht ja nicht, die haben doch Insolvenz  angemeldet mangels Angeltourismus.
Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie das Pferd aufgesattelt wird.


----------



## Eckaat (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Dann weichen wir auf andere Fische aus;
> Zum Beispiel auf Meerforelle.
> Nur wie? Mit Wobbler? Nein geht nicht, könnte ja ein Dorsch raufgehen.
> Trolling!! Nee, auch nicht, das gleiche Spiel.
> ...


 
Klar kann man sich darüber lustig machen. Aber als Küstenbewohner und Dorschangler kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, daß wir vor 10 oder 12 Jahren an einem guten Tag mehr als genug Dorsch hatten, teilweise vorzeitig nach Hause gefahren sind, weil wir sonst abgesoffen wären.

Und heute muß man schon lange peitschen, um ein paar Maßige mit nach Hause zu bringen.

Es ist höchste Zeit für eine Fangbeschränkung.

Gruß Ecki


----------



## Fishzilla (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Eckaat schrieb:


> Klar kann man sich darüber lustig machen. Aber als Küstenbewohner und Dorschangler kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, daß wir vor 10 oder 12 Jahren an einem guten Tag mehr als genug Dorsch hatten, teilweise vorzeitig nach Hause gefahren sind, weil wir sonst abgesoffen wären.
> 
> Und heute muß man schon lange peitschen, um ein paar Maßige mit nach Hause zu bringen.
> 
> ...



Von Lustig kann hier nicht die Rede sein.
Nur sollte man alle Seiten durchleuchten.
Du als "Küstenbewohner" würdest bei durchgesetzten Fangverboten bzw. Beschränkungen mit einer geänderten Infrastruktur rechnen müssen. 
Für gewöhnlich steht der kommerzielle Zweck immer über den Naturschutz.


----------



## Eckaat (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Du als "Küstenbewohner" würdest bei durchgesetzten Fangverboten bzw. Beschränkungen mit einer geänderten Infrastruktur rechnen müssen.


 
Ob auf dem Fischmarkt in Warnemünde untermaßige Dorsche oder nur noch aufgetaute Lachsforellen verkauft werden, das juckt die hiesige Infrastruktur überhaupt nicht. 

Die seit der Wende schwer abgemagerte Fischindustrie in Rostock basiert schon seit längerem auf Handel mit Importware und nicht mehr auf Fang.

Das was die Küstenfischer morgens auf dem Tisch haben, gehört zur Urlauberromantik, so wie in Bayern ein Schuhplattlerabend und hat mit industriellem Fischfang nichts zu tun.

Und das ist gut so.

Gruß Ecki


----------



## Fishzilla (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie es dann in Rostock aussieht, aber wenn ich mir dann einen mir bekannten Ort wie Heiligenhafen vorstellen würde.
Ich glaube, das wird übel aussehen.


----------



## Eckaat (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Wenn Du die Angelkutter meinst, dann hast Du sicherlich recht. Auch in Rostock. Hab selber einen Freund, der von dem Geschäft lebt. http://kutter-moret.de Für Andreas (und die anderen Kutterkapitäne) wäre es das Aus.

Aber es gibt Schlimmeres.

Gruß Ecki


----------



## Fishzilla (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Wenn ich heute mal zum Trollen rausfahre, freue ich mich immer über einen schönen Dorsch.
Früher nur teilweise nerviger Beifang, in naher Zukunft wohl Edelfisch.
Wollen wir es nicht hoffen.
So muss ins Bett, morgen geht es zum Angeln an meinen Küstengewässer, die Elbe.:q
Gute Nacht.


----------



## HD4ever (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Da hätte ich gar kein Problem mit wenn sich alle Angler/Freizeitfischer/*Berufsfischer* dran halten.



klar !
wäre ich dabei !
Hab neulich mal irgendwo gelesen das die Fischer in Polen "angeblich" 18000 t Dorsch gefangen haben und offiziell nur ihre 6000 t begrenzte Fangmenge gemeldet haben ...
bei solchen Nachrichten wird es einem echt Angst und Bange um die Bestände #q
*Alle *müßen sich dran halten damit wir in Zukunft auch noch Dorsche angeln können, aber hat kein Zweck wenn Schleppnetzfischer o.ä. die Bestände aller Altersgruppen plätten


----------



## Kabeljau70 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ahoi 
So wollte auch mal kurz was zu dem Thema sagen
Finde das es wieder eine Kurzschlußreaktion ist wo Leute entschieden haben die keine Ahnung von der Materie haben.
Soll nicht heißen das ich sie habe aber 2 Monate ist viel zu kurz
denn was nutzt es den Dorsch 2 Monate zu sperren und die einheimischen Fischen halten sich dran aber unsere EU Nachbarn nicht oder z.b. am Tag nach beendigung der Schonzeit wird einfach die 3 fache Menge gefischt.......!
Sinnvoll wäre es ein Fangverbot für die nächsten 5 Jahr !
Jetzt bitte nicht sagen wie existenz bedrohend ist denn die Fischer müßen durch Subventionen über die Jahre gebracht werden wie z.b. in der Landwirtschaft usw........!
Denn der Dorschbestand ist in der Ostsee am ende das erlaube ich mir mal nach 25 Jahren Hochseeangeln zu sagen, und diejenigen von euch die das nicht glauben sollten mal ihre Fänge genau anschauen es fehlen einfach ganze Jahrgäne von Dorschen oder schaut es euch vom Kleinboot mit dem echolot selber an von Schwärmen schon seid jahren keine spur mehr.

Mfg Kabeljau70


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Wir haben ja früher bereits hier mal über die Fangmengen diskutiert. Es ist blauäugig, die Fänge der Angler, die hier angesprochen wurden, so eben einmal in Zweifel zu ziehen. Ich kenne Herr Schulz vom angesprochenen Institut persönlich. Daher weiß ich, dass seine Erhebungen wissenschaftlichen Ansprüchen genügen müssen. Ich würde die ermittelten Zahlen für die Angler nicht anzweifeln. Es werden zum Beispiel auf allen Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen an der Ostsee die Zahlen erhoben und gemeldet. Ohne diese Mitarbeit gäbe es garkeine Genehmigung.
Ob die Zahlen der Berufsfischerei so stimmen, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich werde mich aber hüten so einfach aus dem bauch heraus Gegenteilige Behauptungen aufzustellen, das ist einfach nur Schnack - nichts weiter.
Für mich selbst habe ich in der letzten Saison das Ergebnis festgestellt, dass ich Jahre nicht mehr so gute Dorsche im Schnittgewicht hatte. Ich weiß auch nicht warum diese Erkenntnis den anderen Ergebnissen so konträr gegenüber steht. Mir ist allerdings bekannt, das auch andere Troller dieses Fazit ziehen können.
Eine Schonzeit für den Dorsch wäre für mich in Ordnung, wenn nicht zugleich alle anderen Aktivitäten gleich mit eingeschränkt würden. Also release der Dorsche.


----------



## Eckaat (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Also release der Dorsche.


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob Du schon mal auf so einem Affenfelsen mitgefahren bist, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, daß ich jemals auf einem Angelkutter jemanden getroffen hätte, der einen maßigen Dorsch zurücksetzt. Es ist schon ein Wunder, wenn die untermaßigen Puseratzen nicht in der Fischkiste landen.

Die meisten Kutterangler betrachten diese Ausflüge nicht sportlich, sondern wirtschaftlich und versuchen die 25 Euro für das Ticket in Fischform wieder mit nach Hause zu bringen, damit die Alte nicht über die Geldverschwendung meckert.

Viele werden sich bei diesen Worten wiedererkennen.

Gruß Ecki


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Hallo Eckaat,
du hast absolut recht, was die Kuttertouren betrifft ( meine letzte liegt glücklicherweise mehr als 20 Jahre zurück). Ich meinte auch mehr die Angelmethoden, die nicht unbedingt auf den Dorsch zielen. Kutterfahrten werden dann wohl schwer. Aber Spinnfischen oder Schleppangeln
kann man sicher so betreiben, dass nicht unbedingt Dorsch auf Dorsch kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> Ich kenne Herr Schulz vom angesprochenen Institut persönlich


Ich nicht, und ich will auch grundsätzlich da die Zahlen nicht anzweifeln.

Nur mal anfragen, was eigetnlich dahintersteckt, und da würde ich mal die Berufsfischerlobby vermuten (vermuten, nicht wissen!).

Fakt ist, dass eine Schonzeit zum einen auf Grund ständiger Änderungen des jahreszeitlichen Wetterablaufes relativ sinnfrei wären.  Die müsste man jedes Jahr neu festlegen, damit die Fische wirklich ablaichen können.

Zum anderen bringt eine Schonzeit relativ wenig, wenn vor/nach der Schonzeit mit Massenfangmitteln der Bestand wieder entsprechend dezimiert wird.

Alleine der Unterschied im Beifang bzw. bei der Behandlung untermaßiger Fische zwischen Anglern und Berufsfischern sollte jedem zeigen, dass da Fangzahlen alleine nicht der Knackpunkt sind.

Ich bin nach wie vor (und wie schon oft geschrieben) für möglichst großflächige, ganzjährige Schongebiete rund um die Laichgründe für jede Art der Bewirtschaftung (für Beruf/Nebenerwerbssfischer und Angler).

Nur das kann langfristig (mal abgesehen von der Wetter/Klimaentwicklung) den Dorschen eine wirkliche Chance bieten und ist zudem wesentlich leichter zu kontrollieren als Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, Beifang etc.:
Wer sich in einem Schongebiet rumtreibt, muss halt dran sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

war gestern wieder auf der ostsee.ein bordie war auch mit seinem kahn oben.der fang war sehr spärlich.ich konnte mich über meinen fang nicht beklagen.nach dem der wind nachgelassen ist natürlich ein schlepptrawler raus und den rest kann man sich denken.zu den fangzahlen der angler als ich noch mit kutter raus bin wurden keine großen stückzahlen gefangen,außer es gab eine meeresangelveranstaltung dann gab es massenfänge.ein großteil der normalen angler fängt wenig oder nichts so wie gestern,sicher es gibt sternstunden aber die sind selten.cu auf der ostsee


----------



## Ködervorkoster (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Eckaat schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob Du schon mal auf so einem Affenfelsen mitgefahren bist, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, daß ich jemals auf einem Angelkutter jemanden getroffen hätte, der einen maßigen Dorsch zurücksetzt. Es ist schon ein Wunder, wenn die untermaßigen Puseratzen nicht in der Fischkiste landen.
> 
> Die meisten Kutterangler betrachten diese Ausflüge nicht sportlich, sondern wirtschaftlich und versuchen die 25 Euro für das Ticket in Fischform wieder mit nach Hause zu bringen, damit die Alte nicht über die Geldverschwendung meckert.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Eckaat!

Habe mal nachgeschaut und folgenden Kommentar von Dir gefunden:

"...Ich hab vor über 10 Jahren mit Angeln aufgehört, nicht weil ich keine Freude mehr daran gehabt hätte, sondern genau aus diesen in diesem Thread beschriebenen Zuständen. 

Ich hatte zu der Zeit eine 12 Meter Stahlbarkasse und hab anfangs mit ein paar Freunden auf der Ostsee dem Dorsch nachgestellt. Dann brachte jeder nach und nach wieder jemanden mit und irgendwann war der Kahn ständig voll.

Leider haben sich die Meisten genau so idiotisch benommen wie eingangs beschrieben.

Ich hab mich auf See herumgestritten wenn Babydorsche in die Kiste wanderten und bin einfach nach Hause gefahren wenn alle Kisten voll waren. 

Ich hab einen Heringstörn nach über 1000 Stück abgebrochen, als auf die Frage was sie denn mit so viel Hering wollten, die Antwort kam: "Was ich nicht in die Truhe kriege schmeiß ich den Hühnern hin."

Jedesmal waren die meisten besoffen und haben mich dann wegen meiner Einstellung beschimpft und beleidigt. Irgendwann hatte ich keine Freude mehr, solche Leute als "Sportfreunde" zu haben und hab das Boot (nicht nur aus diesem Grund) verkauft...."

Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Wer selber einen "Affenfelsen" betrieben hat, ohne sich um vernünftige Mitangler (*falls das alles überhaupt Angler waren*!!), bzw. von vorne herein die Einhaltung von Mindestmaßen durchzusetzen (auch ohne Saufgelage), zu bemühen... ist selber Schuld / bzw. hat sich selber zum "Äffchen" gemacht, oder? ;+ #q 

Das Angeln aufzuhören weil viele sich *in MC-Pom* an keine Regeln halten und anschl., 10 Jahre später noch, pauschal alles und jeden schlecht zu machen halte ich auch für ein *Armutszeugnis*.
Deshalb 10 Jahre nicht mehr zu angeln und sich über "heutige Zustände" (anscheinend Dein persönliches Umfeld) aufzuregen zeichnet Dich wahrlich aus.... #q 

Peinlich...


----------



## Ködervorkoster (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Eckaat,
> du hast absolut recht, was die Kuttertouren betrifft ( meine letzte liegt glücklicherweise mehr als 20 Jahre zurück). Ich meinte auch mehr die Angelmethoden, die nicht unbedingt auf den Dorsch zielen. Kutterfahrten werden dann wohl schwer. Aber Spinnfischen oder Schleppangeln
> kann man sicher so betreiben, dass nicht unbedingt Dorsch auf Dorsch kommt.


 
Mach doch mal, nach über 20 Jahren, wieder eine Kuttertour... vielleicht hat sich, nach einem knappen vierteljahrhundert, auch mal was geändert... ??? Oder bist Du schon zu alt um Dich auf dem Laufenden zu halten...  |kopfkrat


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> Welt online
> "Rund 30 Prozent der Fänge gingen auf Rechnung von Kutteranglern, die Plätze auf Schiffen mieten. „Da kann es passieren, dass ein Angler mit 25 Kilo Dorsch das Boot verlässt.“



Na klar, es KANN passieren ..... kann mir irgendjemand der hier anwesenden "ÖfteraufdemKutterFahrer"
einmal erzählen,wie oft es HEUTE noch vorkommt, das Angler mit 25 Kilo von Bord gehen ?

Zu meiner aktivsten Kutterzeit (vor über 10 Jahren) habe ich das in allerhöchstens 30-40% der Fälle geschafft, stand aber auch da schon immer am Bug / Heck und hatte zumeist extrem mehr gefangen als der Durchschnittsangler auf dem Kutter.

Uli


----------



## Christian D (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ich hoffe auf eine Schonzeit, denn dann jann ich auch in 20 Jahren vielleicht noch Dorsche mit der Fliegenrute überlisten....

Wenn ich überlege, wieviele Dorsche ich in meinen Zeiten als Brandungsangler gefangen habe, als ich 3-4 mal die Woche los war.....heute schäme ich mich dafür. Wenn man sich mal vorstellt, wieviele Dorsche jeder von uns pro Jahr so entnimmt, dann wird das eine hohe Kilozahl ergeben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

das war wohl einer der für eine meisterschaft trainiert hat.man kann auf einem kutter sofort feststellen wer fische fangen kann noch bevor die ruten im wasser sind.über den erfolg brauch man dann nicht mehr reden.cu


----------



## Palerado (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Christian D schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf eine Schonzeit, denn dann jann ich auch in 20 Jahren vielleicht noch Dorsche mit der Fliegenrute überlisten....
> 
> Wenn ich überlege, wieviele Dorsche ich in meinen Zeiten als Brandungsangler gefangen habe, als ich 3-4 mal die Woche los war.....heute schäme ich mich dafür. Wenn man sich mal vorstellt, wieviele Dorsche jeder von uns pro Jahr so entnimmt, dann wird das eine hohe Kilozahl ergeben.


Warum schämen? Solange man alles (selber) vernünftig verwertet sehe ich da wenig Probleme. Die Alternative ist halt entweder weniger Fisch zu essen, oder aber welchen zu kaufen.

Kaufe ich dann Dorsch aus der Ostsee ist es wieder das selbe, kaufe ich anderen Seefisch kommt der halt größtenteils aus anderen gefährdeten Gebieten.
Das muss halt jeder mit sich selber ausmachen.

Ich persönlich hätte mit der Schonzeit wenig Probleme, das liegt aber daran dass ich sowieso nur im Sommer oder Herbst mal zum Brandungsangeln komme. Ist halt bisserl weit. 
Regionen wie Fehmarn müssten aber sicherlich mit gehörigen Einbußen in der Zeit leben denn die Familienurlaube finden größtenteils im Sommer statt und nicht im März April. Da dürften die Angler schon einen grossen Prozentsatz ausmachen. Wenn man dann noch überlegt ob ein Fangverbot (Schonzeit) wirklich was bringt scheint mir das nicht sehr gerechtfertigt.

Ich bin auch eher der Meinung das Schutzgebiete da mehr bringen.

Daniel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

zu diesem thema auch wenn ich jetzt zerrissen werde:KEIN ANGLER WIRD IN SEINEM LEBEN EIN MEER LEERFISCHEN KÖNNEN AUCH 1000 ODER MEHR WERDEN ES MIT EINER ANGEL NICHT SCHAFFEN!CU


----------



## HD4ever (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> Mach doch mal, nach über 20 Jahren, wieder eine Kuttertour... vielleicht hat sich, nach einem knappen vierteljahrhundert, auch mal was geändert... ??? Oder bist Du schon zu alt um Dich auf dem Laufenden zu halten...  |kopfkrat




ich war von 20 Jahren noch nicht mit nem Kutter unterwegs ... aber seit meinen letzten Touren bevorzuge ich auf jeden Fall auch immer mein Kleinboot !
Freue mich immer wenn ich mal 3-4 schöne Dorsche als "Beifang" beim schleppen habe und das langt mir dann auch !
mit schön meine ich ab 50 cm aufwärts, alles kleinere geht zurück was auf den Kutter eigendlich so gut wie nie praktiziert wird ...


----------



## Ködervorkoster (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich war von 20 Jahren noch nicht mit nem Kutter unterwegs ... aber seit meinen letzten Touren bevorzuge ich auf jeden Fall auch immer mein Kleinboot !
> Freue mich immer wenn ich mal 3-4 schöne Dorsche als "Beifang" beim schleppen habe und das langt mir dann auch !
> mit schön meine ich ab 50 cm aufwärts, alles kleinere geht zurück was auf den Kutter eigendlich so gut wie nie praktiziert wird ...


 
Moin!
Klar! Kann ich gut verstehen, daß Du *DEIN EIGENES* Kleinboot dem Kutter vorziehst.... Würde ich natürlich auch so machen, wozu hast Du es schließlich gekauft... :c 

PS: Mindestmaße werden auf den Kuttern heute auch von den Bootsleuten kontrolliert (bzw. ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen), jedenfall auf den Kähnen auf denen ich bis jetzt mitfahre. Die Kutter können es sich auch gar nicht mehr leisten anders vorzugehen.


----------



## wasser-ralf (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Aber eine Fangbegrenzung fände ich so schlecht denn nicht.
Wenn ich gelegendlich von "Fanglern" höre, die, zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort beden- und maßlos die Kübel füllen, wärend andere sich über jeden maßigen Dorsch freuen, dann werde ich schon nachdenklich.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ködervorkoster (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Aber eine Fangbegrenzung fände ich so schlecht denn nicht.
> Wenn ich gelegendlich von "Fanglern" höre, die, zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort beden- und maßlos die Kübel füllen, wärend andere sich über jeden maßigen Dorsch freuen, dann werde ich schon nachdenklich.
> 
> Gruß Ralf


 
Moin!

VERNÜNFTIGE .... Fangbegrenzungen & Schonzeiten & Schutzgebiete....  hätten schon vor 10 Jahren rigoros eingeführt & durchgesetzt werden müssen.

PS:  ...über Details darf gestritten werden.... |kopfkrat


----------



## EckernTroll (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Moin, moin!

Hat sich mal jemand die Mühe gemacht, am Ende des "Welt-Online"-Artikels den Link zur BFAFI-Seite anzuklicken? Dort ist neben der Kurzversion der Studie auch die Langfassung (pdf) abgedruckt. Kennt man deren Inhalt, lässt es sich ein wenig sattelfester diskutieren!
Sich einen Artikel eines DPA-Journalisten zu nehmen, in dem zum Teil Vermutungen ausgesprochen werden, die so in der Studie nicht wieder zu finden sind, ist gefährlich! 

Apropos Vermutungen:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...und ich will auch grundsätzlich da die Zahlen nicht anzweifeln. Nur mal anfragen, was eigentlich dahintersteckt, und da würde ich mal die Berufsfischerlobby vermuten (vermuten, nicht wissen!).



Thomas, ich weiß nicht, ob Du neben Deiner Adminstratortätigkeit gleichzeitig auch Moderator bist. In meinen Augen ziemt es sich aber auch für einen Administrator nicht, irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien zu veröffentlichen. Da bringt es auch nichts zu betonen, dass es eine Vermutung ist - was soll das ganze dann? Wenn Du das mit Argumenten untermauern könntest, so wäre das o.k. - so ist es einfach nur unseriös und hilft uns allen sicherlich im Umgang mit der Problematik nicht weiter.

Die Seriosität und somit eine mögliche Befangenheit und wissenschaftliche Kompetenz des IOR in Frage zu stellen ist in meinen Augen völlig unnötig. Das IOR ist ein international anerkanntes Forschungsinstitut, welches schon über Jahre wichtige Daten zur Bestandsermittlung in der Ostsee liefert. "Gefälligkeitsgutachten" kann ich mir da nur sehr schwer vorstellen, wüsste auch nicht, was es dem IOR bringen würde. Im Sinne einer nachhaltigen Fischerei wäre das wohl nicht!

Das Argument, dass eine Schonzeit nichts bringt, kann ich nur in Teilen nachvollziehen. Betrachtet man es mal ganz nüchtern, so würde z.B. die Aussetzung des Fangs von drei Monaten heißen, dass drei Monate keine Fische entnommen werden. Und wer jetzt argumentiert, dass dann danach umso mehr geangelt und gefangen wird, der soll sich selber mal fragen, wie oft und von welchen Faktoren beeinflusst, er überhaupt zum Angeln kommt und, ob es realistisch ist, zu glauben, die drei Monate dann nachholen zu können.



noworkteam schrieb:


> Nimmt man nun nur die 12.000 Tonnen, welche illegal der Ostsee entnommen wurden und stellt diese den jährlichen 3.500 Tonnen der Ostseeangler entgegen, wirkt dieser Bericht doch arg oberflächlich...



Der Bericht stellt folgendes fest: "_Freizeitangler entnahmen in den Jahren 2004-2006 zwischen 1900 und 5100 t Dorsch. Dies sind *im Mittel 50 % der Anlandungen der deutschen kommerziellen Fischerei.*_ Somit ist der Vorwurf der Oberflächlichkeit hinfällig, da die polnischen Anlandungen gar nicht Bestandteil der Untersuchungen waren. Natürlich kann man argumentieren, dass wenn man den Anteil der deutschen Angler am Gesamtfang in der Ostsee betrachtet, dass dieser verschwindend gering erscheint. Aber man kommt nicht umhin, festzustellen, dass unser Beitrag erheblich und auch wesentlich höher ist, als viele bisher geglaubt haben. 



noworkteam schrieb:


> ...ich angel unbefangen weiter, es ist einfach lächerlich immer dort anzufangen wo die Effizienz am geringsten ist...



Das kann doch nicht sein, dass man den schwarzen Peter immer woanders hinschiebt. Frei nach dem Motto: Mach Du doch erstmal was, bevor ich was mache!

Ich bein kein Spezialist dafür, irgendwelche Verhaltensmodelle im Umgang mit dem Ostseedorsch zu machen. Dafür bin ich kein Fischereibiologe. Ob es letztlich Schongebiete, Schonzeiten, Fangbegrenzungen pro Tag oder sonstwas ist. Ich denke aber, dass etwas passieren muss und da hilft es uns definitiv nicht weiter, ohne Hintergrundwissen - oder viel schlimmer - mit gefährlichem Halbwissen hier öffentlich zu diskutieren. Sinnvoll wäre es, sich gemeinsam konstruktive Gedanken für die Zukunft zu machen. Das hier klingt für mich in weiten Zügen nicht so!

Meine Meinung! Und nun bitte nicht ganz so dolle drauf dreschen - ich bin sensibel!


----------



## dorsch25 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

du kannst doch auf keinen kutter ne fangbegrenzung einführen. ein kutter wird im eneffekt daran gemessen wieviel fisch er in den hafen bringt. ist der service noch so gut aber der kutter bringt keine fische bleiben die leute aus. sowas wird niemals passieren eher wird der gesamte dorschfang gestoppt. empfehlungen kann es geben, mehr nicht.


----------



## Eckaat (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> Hallo Eckaat!
> 
> Habe mal nachgeschaut und folgenden Kommentar von Dir gefunden:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Fischgesindel (ist der Name Programm?),

Du darfst mich ruhig beschimpfen, ich lasse mich weder im richtigen Leben noch in einem Internetforum provozieren.

Ich mache nicht pauschal alles und jeden schlecht, wenn Du solche Zustände nicht kennst, dann ist doch alles prima. 

Aber ich habe so oft erlebt, wie aus liebenswerten Zeitgenossen ganz plötzlich gierige Tiere wurden wenn sie plötzlich eine Rute in der Hand hielten. Anscheinend ist der Jagdinstinkt bei einigen nicht ausreichend verkümmert um sich selbst zu kontrollieren.

Und da bin ich ganz sicher nicht der einzige, der solche Leute schon erlebt hat. Und beim Rudeljagen auf einem Kutter verstärkt sich das Ganze noch. 

Ihr kennt doch selber alle die Heringsschlachten, wie sich Leute am Rügendamm wegen ein paar lächerlicher Heringe die Köppe einrennen. 

Wie sie mit abenteuerlichen Booten im Breitling auf der Wendeplatte der Berufsschiffahrt fast von der Fähre über den Haufen gerammelt werden, nur weil ein paar mickrige Fische im Wasser zum Laichen unterwegs sind. 

Oder wie die Gastangler aus dem Binnenland mit 4 Mann in ner Anka mit 2,5 PS und 20 cm Freibord todesmutig bei ner 5 durch die Molen eiern um dem Dorsch nachzustellen.

Das ist kein Schlechtmachen, das sind erlebte Tatsachen. Und das war vor 10 Jahren schon so, ist heute so und wird auch in 10 Jahren noch so sein. Wenn es dann noch etwas gibt, dem man nachstellen kann.

Gruß Ecki


----------



## Palerado (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Und da haben wir schon wieder das Problem das diese Diskussionen immer haben werden:

Brandungsangler: Bringt nichts weil wenig Fisch, viel Geld für Region, Kein Laichgebiet
Kutterangler: Haben bezahlt, Laichdorsche mach ich nicht, Fischer fangen mehr
Fischer: Existenz, die anderen machen auch nichts.

Diese Diskussionen drehen sich immer wieder um das selbe. Also kann es nur mit wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen gehen und dementsprechenenden politischen Entscheidungen. Die nimmt man dann hin und gut ist.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Eckaat schrieb:


> Hallo Fischgesindel (ist der Name Programm?),
> 
> Du darfst mich ruhig beschimpfen, ich lasse mich weder im richtigen Leben noch in einem Internetforum provozieren.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Ecki !

Ich beschimpfe Dich nicht, ich beschwere mich über Dein konsequentes &  pauschales Aburteilen alle Angler... (lies erst mal ohne Deine selbstgefällige "rosa-Brille" Deine eigenen Texte, dann wirst Du schon verstehen).

Und nochmal ausdrücklich:  Ja, Du machst ohne Ausnahme alle Angler (auch die, die nicht die "MC-Pom-Manieren haben) in Deinen pauschal formulierten Texten schlecht.

Petri !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

habe mir jetzt die erfassungen durchgelesen.da ich seit 15 jahren das angeln in der ostsee intensiv betreibe zweifele ich doch ein bißchen an den zahlen.(meine frau muß auch statistiken schreiben,führen sie weiß wie die stimmen)unbestritten ist angler fangen fische.aber über größe und stückzahl habe ich zweifel.ich selber glaube nur noch was ich sehe und weiter nichts.!da ich ein intensivangler bin der sich um köder ,technik und führung des köders einen kopf macht kann man mich nicht mit den großteil der ostseeangler vergleichen und da ich immer mit mehr personen auf meinen boot unterwegs bin glaube ich doch mir da ein urteil zu erlauben das diese menge nicht ganz stimmt.siehe gestern:4 angler 1. 10 dorsche 2. 1 dorsch 1 hering 3 wittlinge 3. 3 wittlinge 4. 0 fische und das bei 8std.intensiven angeln.auch das beobachten von anderen booten, auch dort wurde wenig gefangen.was ich allerdings immer wieder beobachte ist das alles was nach fisch außsieht in den eimer wandert was auf meinem boot nicht der fall ist,weil diese person dann nicht mehr mitgenommen wird.ferner wird bei mir nur ein dorsch 40+ mitgenommen und wenn größere da sind gehen kleinere wieder geschont zurück.das wichtigste ist bei mir wird jeder fisch verwertet.aus diesem grund fahre ich in den sommermonaten nicht auf die ostsee weil mir der fisch zu schade ist.cu


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

seit dem mauerfall sind in berlin einige fischrechte neuverteilt etc.ein fischer hat sich ein trawler gekauft um nicht immer stellnetze zu stellen und seit dem gibt es keine ZANDER mehr in der havel.bzw nur hin und wieder einen.und das liegt bestimmt nicht an den anglern,denn die sind mittlerweile auf die kanäle außgewichen und da werden immer noch zander in größeren mengen JEDES JAHR gefangen!warum eigentlich?die antwort kann sich jeder selber denken


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Hallo Fischgesindel,
ich hoffe nicht, dass ich zu alt bin. Ich habe nur schon seit 1989 ein eigenes Boot. Was also soll ich auf so einem Kutter?
Ansonsten finde ich es schade, dass Du oben dem anderen Pauschalisierung vorwirfst, im zweiten Satz aber ganau dazu greifst: "McPomm Manieren" 
Ich halte mich oft dort auf und habe als "Wessi" viele gute Freunde dort gefunden. Gute Angler, die wissen, wo es langgeht. Idioten gibt es überall - aber in McPomm nicht mehr als bei den Nordrhein Vandalen - oder Niedersachsen #h


----------



## Ködervorkoster (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Fischgesindel,
> ....Ansonsten finde ich es schade, dass Du oben dem anderen Pauschalisierung vorwirfst, im zweiten Satz aber ganau dazu greifst: "McPomm Manieren"
> .... #h



Ach meen Jung !

Er schreibt von sich & *seinen Kumpels aus seiner Region, nicht von Touris* (siehe Text), und dann pauschalisierend (auf alle gemünzt) von "Affenfelsen" (Kuttern), somit sind *alle* Kutterangler zwangsläufig *überall* "Affen aufm Kutter" (Kutter = Felsen), und das nur weil er vor 10 Jahren *selbstverursacht* vorzugsweise (als Bootseigner & Veranstalter) mit "Primaten" zum fischen fuhr....

Boooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh................... ist das anstrengend!!
Das wars, letzter Kommentar, jetzt habe ich wirklich keine Lust mehr beim lesen zu helfen......

Petri !

PS: Viel Spaß noch beim anschl. "Zickenalarm"


----------



## EckernTroll (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Lieber Esox02,

Zwei Möglichkeiten gibt es, warum die Zahlen nicht stimmen könnten:
1. *Absicht - Die Zahlen sind manipuliert, um bestimmte Dinge damit zu erreichen.* 
Das schließe ich beim IOR aus, aus den oben schon genannten Gründen.

2. *Unvermögen - Die Projektbearbeiter haben nicht sauber gearbeitet. *
Da ich selber 7 Jahre verschiedene Forschungsprojekte geleitet habe, habe ich eine gewisse Vorstellung von seriösen und empirisch-statistisch sauberen Methoden. Ich kann in der Studie keine methodischen Schwächen erkennen.

Ich selber habe viel damit zu tun gehabt, dass Forschungsergebnisse in der breiten Öffentlichkeit (oftmals ohne sie genau zu kennen) in Frage gestellt wurden. besonders dann, wenn sie unangenehm waren und Konsequenzen daraus drohten. Das ist natürlich einfach und in gewisser Weise auch nachzuvollziehen. Es ist aber auch eine Art von "Vogel Strauß Mentalität", alles zu verneinen, was man nicht selbst "gefälscht", gesehen oder angefasst hat. Du kannst nicht von Deinen persönlichen Eindrücken auf Deinem Boot (und einigen anderen Booten) auf die Gesamtheit aller Angler schließen.

Wenn das Ergebnis der Studie gewesen wäre: "Angler angeln gar nicht so viel Dorsche", dann hätte natürlich keiner die Ergebnisse angezweifelt!

Wenn wir nicht anfangen, der Wissenschaft zumindest ein wenig Vertrauen zu schenken, dann bleiben wir stehen. Hätten unsere Vorfahren das immer gemacht, so gäbe es heute nicht so innovative Geräte wie Flaschenöffner 

ich denke, die Zahlen müssen wir so hinnehmen. Die Politik wird es tun und da hilft es nicht, davor die Augen zu verschließen und zu blockieren!


----------



## Eckaat (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> Ach meen Jung !
> 
> Er schreibt von sich & *seinen Kumpels aus seiner Region, nicht von Touris* (siehe Text), und dann pauschalisierend (auf alle gemünzt) von "Affenfelsen" (Kuttern), somit sind *alle* Kutterangler zwangsläufig *überall* "Affen aufm Kutter" (Kutter = Felsen), und das nur weil er vor 10 Jahren *selbstverursacht* vorzugsweise (als Bootseigner & Veranstalter) mit "Primaten" zum fischen fuhr....
> 
> ...


 
Nu zieh Dich doch nicht an dem Ausdruck Affenfelsen hoch, das ist eine scherzhaft-sarkastisch gebrauchte Floskel für vollgerammelte Kutter, die nicht von mir stammt. Genau wie die "Kehrwieder" mit 50 Anglern an Bord "der schwimmende Igel" genannt wird.|supergri

Wie auch immer, Fakt ist jedenfalls daß der Dorsch weniger und kleiner wird und dagegen etwas getan werden muß. Sollen sie doch das Mindestmaß auf 60 hochsetzen und eine Fangbeschränkung von 3 Stück einführen. Wer hat denn zuletzt 3 60er Dorsche in der Kiste gehabt, hä? Also würde sich für die Angler gar nichts ändern, außer der Mitnahmemenge und das Problem wäre erledigt.

Gruß Ecki


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Hallo Fischgesindel,
Zickenalarm wirds kaum geben. Warum auch? Das Einzige, was man aus deiner Argumentation herauslesen kann, ist immer das gleiche: ...die anderen sind schuld.
Die Berufsfischer fangen alle Dorsche...
Die anderen Pauschalisieren und haben die falschen Argumente...

In einem anderen Thread haben viele, die auch hier teilnehmen, sich schon einmal unterhalten. Ich hatte damals in einem Beispiel durchgerchnet, wie ich die Entnahmen der
Angler überschlägig sehe (in der Fisch&Fang durfte sich tatsächlich jemand öffentlich äußern, der von 100.000 gefangenen Fischen redete!!).
Und dabei geht es mir absolut nicht darum, die Angler vom Wasser zu verdrängen. Ich möchte als Angler und als Mitglied eines Vereines nur, das ich und meine Vereins- und Verbandskollegen ernst genommen werden können, wenn notwendige Maßnahmen diskutiert werden. Das geht nur, wenn man Fakten kennt und akzeptiert und nicht irgendwelche "gefühlten Temperaturen" um sich wirft.
Ich akzeptiere für mich ganz einfach, dass Schonmaßnahmen von allen ergriffen werden müssen. Ob das nun Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, Fangbegrenzungen oder Schongebiete - oder ein Mix von allem sein soll.
Die immer wieder zitierte Fangmasse bei den wenigen Berufsfischern steht einer riesigen Masse von Einzelanglern gegenüber. Ich kenne die Zahl der Berufsfischer nicht, schätze aber die Angler, die jährlich an der Ostsee angeln auf mindestens 500.000.
Und wenn ich immer wieder das Argument des "Gegenwertes" bei Kuttertouren lese: Wie glaubt ihr eigentlich, sieht diese Rechnung beim eigenen Boot aus?? Mein Gegenwert ist die Freiheit, die Weite und der Spaß auf dem Wasser. Wenns dann noch Fisch gibt, ist das wunderbar. Rechnen muß sich das für mich nicht. Ich lebe ja nicht davon. Ich möchte aber
auch noch in der Zukunft mit meinen Kindern daran teilhaben und akzeptiere allgemeine Beschränkungen auch für mich.


----------



## Eckaat (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Und wenn ich immer wieder das Argument des "Gegenwertes" bei Kuttertouren lese: Wie glaubt ihr eigentlich, sieht diese Rechnung beim eigenen Boot aus?? Mein Gegenwert ist die Freiheit, die Weite und der Spaß auf dem Wasser. Wenns dann noch Fisch gibt, ist das wunderbar. Rechnen muß sich das für mich nicht. Ich lebe ja nicht davon. Ich möchte aber
> auch noch in der Zukunft mit meinen Kindern daran teilhaben und akzeptiere allgemeine Beschränkungen auch für mich.


 
Dem gibt es nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts hinzuzufügen! #6

Gruß Ecki


----------



## hans albers (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

@dolfin..
|good:

greetz
hans


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Moin,


während sich hier einige die Köppe einschlagen, werd ich mal meine Meinung kund tun:

Wenn ein solches Problem vorliegt, wie die Gefährdung des Ostseedorsches dann nützt es ÜBERHAUPT GARNICHTS wenn Umweltschützer, Meeresbiologen, Berufsfischer, Angelkutterbesitzer und natürlich wir, die Angler Jahre lang über Sinn und Unsinn einer Schonzeit diskutieren.

Das ist es, was mich an Umweltpolitik grundsätzlich wahnsinnig nervt, es wird immer Grund für Diskussionen geben und man wird es nie allen recht machen können, wenn man etwas ändern will. *Aber wie wäre es denn es zur Abwechslung mal einfach zu versuchen???* Tätig zu werden einfach nur irgendetwas zu tun, etwas zu entscheiden, einfach mal in den sauren Apfel zu beissen und es ZU PROBIEREN??? Auch wenn es nix bringt, dann hat man es wenigstens mal über eine gewisse Zeitspanne versucht und kann dann sehen, ob die eine oder andere Fraktion mit ihren prophezeiungen recht behalten hat?

Warum nicht auf einen Zeitraum von 2 Jahren eine Schonzeit einführen? Warum diese nicht auch für Angler geltend machen? Dann hat man wenigstens etwas getan, herrgott. Es wird einfach alles immer kaputtgeredet. So bewegt sich garnichts. Der eine schiebt den anderen die Schuld zu. Im Endeffekt möchte jeder, daß der Dorsch sich mal so richtig erholt. Aber auf irgendetwas verzichten will natürlich niemand. So kann aber nichts passieren. 

ACTION SPEAKS LOUDER THAN WORDS!

Ich für meinen Teil möchte mit meinen Kindern, falls ich denn mal welche haben sollte, noch in 20 Jahren wunderschöne Ostseeleoparden fangen können. Ich begrüße jeden, der sich Gedanken macht, wie man dem fortschreitenden Rückgang der Population entgegenwirken kann, egal von welcher Seite dieser Vorschlag kommt.


----------



## raubangler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



EckernTroll schrieb:


> ....
> Die Seriosität und somit eine mögliche Befangenheit und wissenschaftliche Kompetenz des IOR in Frage zu stellen ist in meinen Augen völlig unnötig. Das IOR ist ein international anerkanntes Forschungsinstitut, welches schon über Jahre wichtige Daten zur Bestandsermittlung in der Ostsee liefert. "Gefälligkeitsgutachten" kann ich mir da nur sehr schwer vorstellen, wüsste auch nicht, was es dem IOR bringen würde.
> ....


 
Das IOR beschäftigt sich mit der Ostsee*fischerei*.
Genauso wie das Schwesterninstitut "Institut für *Fischerei*technik und *Fischerei*ökonomie".
Beide Institute leben davon, dass es eine aktive Berufsfischerei gibt. Ohne Berufsfischerei keine Institute - so einfach ist das.

Unabhängigkeit ist somit etwas anderes.
Die Studie mag korrekt erstellt worden sein, aber die Quelle ist erst einmal suspekt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Na super - mal wieder ohne selbst auch nur einen Zipfel von Argumenten zu besitzen, erstmal alles anzweifeln, nur weils einem nicht in den Kram passt. Deine Welt ist wirklich einfach.
Warum sollte die Berufsfischerei den Fanganteil der Angler hochrechnen? Damit erhöht sich doch nur der Gesamtausfang und wirkt sich auf die der Berufsfischerei zugesprochene Menge negativ aus. Eine jetzt als höher festgestellte Fangmenge der Angler beschleunigt doch die notwendigen Maßnahmen für alle. Das wollen wir doch - oder nicht??

Die Quelle ist absolut in Ordnung, was die Angler betrifft. Herr Schultz ist selbst bei vielen Veranstaltungen von Anglern zugegen, um die Fänge auszuwerten. Es sind z.B. mindestens 3 Treffen des Bootsanglerclubs ausgewertet worden. Da waren immer um die 100 Boote und
minimal 2 Angler pro Boot am Start. Es ist sicher sehr belastbares Material gewonnen worden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> während sich hier einige die Köppe einschlagen, werd ich mal meine Meinung kund tun:
> ...


wir haben auf der havel seit 30 jahren schonzeit für raubfische!!!!und warum gibt es keine zander mehr????und warum stehen netze unter dem EIS???und warum werden diese netze im winter nicht geleert oder vorher rausgenommen????und warum sind gewässer die von angler bewirtschaftet werden ertragreicher????erst wenn die industrie am boden liegt dann wird sich der dorsch hoffentlich erholen.wenn er nicht ausgerottet ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

noch eine blöde frage WO SIND EIGENTLICH DIE 400 KG SCHWEREN TUNFISCHE GEBLIEBEN???wohl auch alle in den kochtöpfen der angler???in irgend einem buch habe ich gelesen das der thun auch mal in der ostsee heimisch war so bis anno 1964 leider vor meiner zeit.zu zeiten der DDR gab es riesige makrelen schwärme die wurden durch die ostseeflotte plattgemacht!!oder waren es die kochtopfangler die im grenzgebiet fischen durften???


----------



## Pirat (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

@ esox 02:  Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf!!!

|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

und schönen dank an DÄNEMARK DENN DIESER STAAT HAT ERKANNT DAS DER LACHS UND DIE MEERFORELLE GESTÜTZT WERDEN MÜSSEN UND WIR PROFITIEREN AUCH DAVON.


----------



## raubangler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ...
> Warum sollte die Berufsfischerei den Fanganteil der Angler hochrechnen?
> ...


 
Die japanischen Fischer übertreiben ja auch immer ein wenig bzgl. der Fangmenge der Delphine, um diese dann als Konkurrenten ausschalten zu können.
Und genau das ist ja auch die Intention dieser Studie:
Fangbeschränkungen für Angler!

Dabei widersprechen sich diese Institute sogar selbst.
Das eine Institut forscht ohne Ende, um den Berufsfischern (erfolglos) selektive Fangmethoden wie Langleinen anzudreh'n.
Und das andere Institut will den Betreibern selektiver Fangmethoden (uns Anglern nämlich) den Hahn abdreh'n, damit mehr für die nicht-selektive Fischerei übrigbleibt.
Die merken doch nichts mehr!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Muss nochmal gegen Schonzeit und für Schongebiete plädieren.

Argumente:
Berufsfischer haben auch die Möglichkeit während einer Dorschschozeit auf andere Fische zu fischen. Evtl. Beifang (untermaßige Dorsche) inkl.....

Die Quoten werden so oder so ausgeschöpft - ob vor, während oder außerhalb einer Schonzeit.


Schongebiete wären davon nicht betroffen (sofern großräumig und ganzjährig).

Und da gibts auch schon zig Studien, wie gut solche Schongebiete funktionieren und Beständen/ganzen Biotopen auf die Beine helfen und  ortsansässigen bzw. Küstenfischern wieder zu besseren Fängen verhelfen.

Am besten wäre dem Dorsch und der Wirtschaft geholfen, wenn die Bewirtschaftung der Ostssee nur noch über Angler stattfinden würde)))

Mehr volkswirtschaftlicher Umsatz bei geringerer Fangmenge (auch dazu gibts Studien, allerdings aus den USA; wonach Berufsfischer mit ca. 70 - 80 % des Fanges nur ca. 15% -20% des volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatzes gegenüber Angeltourismus machen...)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

ich habe aus dänemark ein neuen reiseprospekt bekommen darin hat der doirsch ein mindestmaß von 40 cm.cu


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Muss nochmal gegen Schonzeit und für Schongebiete plädieren.
> 
> Argumente:
> Berufsfischer haben auch die Möglichkeit während einer Dorschschozeit auf andere Fische zu fischen. Evtl. Beifang (untermaßige Dorsche) inkl.....
> ...


tut mir leid das stimmt nicht.seit 2 jahren stehen die stellnetze der fischer auf rügen im schongebiet das keiner betreten oder befahren darf!!!auf meine frage bei behörden wie das möglich sei?: es gibt für jedes verbot eine außnahme wenn du genug geld hast.ich wollte daraufhin eine durchfahrtgenehmigung für die strecke bezahlen da hieß es ich bin kein fischer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> es gibt für jedes verbot eine außnahme wenn du genug geld hast.


Sowas gehört richtig publik gemacht, weil ne Schweinerei, wenns so ist.

Da nützt natürlich kein Schongebiet was.

Aber ne Schonzeit nützt eh nix (Beifang, Quote ausfischen etc.), da scheint der bessere Weg immer noch ein Schongebiet für mich (vor allem dann, wenn entsprechende Regelungen gegen Mißbrauch wie beschrieben beinhaltet wären...)


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



esox02 schrieb:


> wir haben auf der havel seit 30 jahren schonzeit für raubfische!!!!und warum gibt es keine zander mehr????



Oh ja, richtig,

Ein Angler hat die Erfahrung gemacht, daß an seinem Flüßchen eine Schonzeit garnichts gebracht hat, denn die pösen, pösen Puben, die vom Fischen LEBEN müssen (es also nicht als Freizeitbeschäftigung just for fun betreiben) haben natürlich nix Besseres zu tun, als sich ihre eigene Existenzgrundlage kaputtzumachen.

Logische Konsequenz, die wir daraus ziehen müssen: deswegen kann auch eine Schonzeit für eine andere Art, die unter anderen Bedingungen in einem anderen Lebensraum lebt natürlich auch rein garnichts bringen.

Vergessen wir also die blöde Idee mit der Schonzeit, denn ein Herr esox weiß mit absoluter Sicherheit, daß das überhaupt nichts bringt.

Lasst uns lieber die Schuld wieder irgendjemand anders geben. Die Berufsfischer! Die Dänen! Die Cormorane! Die Naturschützer, wegen ihrer blöden Forderung nach weitmaschigeren Fangnetzen! Alle! Außer ich/meine Interessensgemeinschaft/wir Angler.

Trifft ganz klar in die Kerbe, genau das habe ich vorhin angesprochen und kritisiert, danke für dieses gute Beispiel von Ignoranz und Trägheit.

Versuchen kostet nichts. Uns Angler wohl am wenigsten von allen. Garnichts tun bewirkt auch garnichts. Lieber etwas tun und es hat am Ende nichts gebracht, als es nicht versucht zu haben. Schonzeit oder Schongebiet oder was auch immer. Mir egal, bin kein Experte. Einfach mal testen. Bringt's nix probiert man was anderes. IMHO.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ich Lade Dich Gerne Zum Zanderangeln Ein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

da ich fischereiaufseher war habe ich die praktiken beim amt zur sprache gebracht:die fischer leben doch davon!!!jetzt kommt wieder der spruch..... erst wenn kein fisch mehr da ist wirst du merken das man geld nicht essen kannst.cu


----------



## belle-hro (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Na super - mal wieder ohne selbst auch nur einen Zipfel von Argumenten zu besitzen, erstmal alles anzweifeln, nur weils einem nicht in den Kram passt. Deine Welt ist wirklich einfach.
> Warum sollte die Berufsfischerei den Fanganteil der Angler hochrechnen? Damit erhöht sich doch nur der Gesamtausfang und wirkt sich auf die der Berufsfischerei zugesprochene Menge negativ aus. Eine jetzt als höher festgestellte Fangmenge der Angler beschleunigt doch die notwendigen Maßnahmen für alle. Das wollen wir doch - oder nicht??
> 
> Die Quelle ist absolut in Ordnung, was die Angler betrifft. Herr Schultz ist selbst bei vielen Veranstaltungen von Anglern zugegen, um die Fänge auszuwerten. Es sind z.B. mindestens 3 Treffen des Bootsanglerclubs ausgewertet worden. Da waren immer um die 100 Boote und
> minimal 2 Angler pro Boot am Start. Es ist sicher sehr belastbares Material gewonnen worden.



Moin Boardies.

Dolfins Aussage kann ich nur bestätigen! Norbert Schulz (wir haben seit 2002 regelmäßige Treffen) betreibt diese Studie nicht erst seit diesem Jahr. Er hat bereits 2002 in einer Testphase Angler nach ihren Fangergebnissen befragt und hat mir vor ca. 2 Jahren berichtet, wie die Ergebnisse waren. Allerdings hob er damals schon den Finger, bevor diese Ergebnisse nich wweitere 2 Jahre bestätigt werden, wird er den Teufel tun einen abschliessenden Bericht abzugeben. Diese Zahlen stimmen und sind mit Sicherheit richtig und nicht manipuliert. Norbert ist selber Angler.....

Zu den Konsequenzen:
Der Bestand muss stärker geschont werden, keine Frage! Neben den Fangmengen hat auch die Entwicklung der Umwelt Einfluss auf den Dorsch. Eine Schonzeit halte ich für schwierig, da sonst der Angeltourismus und die berufliche Küstenfischerei sicherlich Schaden nehmen würde. Eine Heraufsetzung des Mindestmaßes auf 50 cm und (vor allen Dingen) eine konsequente Einrichtung von Laichschongebieten aller dafür in Frage kommenden Gebiete zur richtigen (!!) Zeit. Dieses für Fischer und Angler gleichermaßen!
Ich bin noch niemals zur Laichdorschsaison weder mit meinem Boot, noch mit einem Kutter auf die Ostsee zu diesen Gebieten gefahren. Auch in Zukunft werde ich es, meist mit meinem Boot (Petri sei Dank ist es bald wieder heil), unterlassen.

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass einige (nicht alle!) Angler die auch hier im Board gegen Regeln sind, bereits bei der Diskussion um die 15 Kg Norgiefilets "gemotzt" haben. 
Meine Söhne (siehe unten) wollen in 10 Jahren auch noch Dorsche angeln!!!

Gruß
Belle
*derFleischmachernichtleidenkann #q *


----------



## Pirat (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Da nutzt doch das ganze debattieren über Schonzeit und Schutzgebiete nichts, der Ostseedorsch ist fast am Ende!!!

Die Ostsee ist ein relativ "kleines" Meer und wurde über Jahrzehnte sehr stark befischt. Noch in den 80-ziger Jahren haben die Kutter aus Saßnitz und Rostock massig Dorsch gefangen. ( Ich weiß das aus erster Hand, Kumpel von mir ist zu der Zeit in Saßnitz auf einem Kutter gefahren ) 

Die Ostsee ist fast überfischt und der Sauerstoffgehalt nimmt auch ab weil die Anliegerstaaten lange Zeit Gülle und sonstigen Mist eingeleitet haben. (Dänische Schweinemastbetriebe) 

Also nicht labern sondern handeln, sonst ist der Ostseedorsch bald Geschichte!!!

Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht allen, der Pirat! |wavey: :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

mir geht es nicht um fleischmachen sondern....... gleiches recht für alle.....knallharte strafen für gesetzesverstöße etc.das fängt doch schon bei untermaßigen dorschen an und hört bei maschengröße auf.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Pirat schrieb:


> Also nicht labern sondern handeln, sonst ist der Ostseedorsch bald Geschichte!!!



|good:

Und nehmt euch nicht immer so wichtig, wir alle sind hier wohl keine Experten für Artenschutz usw., sondern in erster Linie nur Angler.


----------



## EckernTroll (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ich muss hier mal etwas Grundsätzliches los werden, da mir selten so sehr aufgefallen ist, wie egozentrisch (im Sinne von "Zentrum der Erde") einige Angelkollegen zu sein scheinen:

Wir sind hier zwar in einem Angelforum, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass man nicht auch hier ein wenig nach Links und Rechts schauen darf. Ihr tut ja gerade so, als ob Angler heilige Kühe sind, die immer alles richtig machen und die Fehler machen nur die Anderen.

Angler sind natürlich die besten Umweltschützer, Angler sind alles Tierfreunde, Angler hinterlassen Ihre Exkremente nicht an Angelstellen, Angler werden auf Kuttern nicht agressiv und saufen tun sie da schon gar nicht. Und bei Gewässerreinigungen beseitigen sie natürlich nur den Müll von anderen...Wir sind halt die Größten und machen immer alles richtig!

Ich habe in meiner "Angelkarriere", die inzwischen auch schon 34 Jahre ausmacht, so viele seltsame Gesellen beim Angeln erlebt. Sei es nun an meiner alten Angelstelle an der Eider in Rendsburg, wo ich jedes Mal eine Tüte Müll wegräumen musste und einmal wirklich ein Petri-Kollege an die Angelstelle geknattert hatte. Oder auf dem Angelkutter, wo mich mal einer fast über Bord werfen wollte, weil ich ihn gebeten hatte, einen Fisch abzuschlagen, der seit einer Viertel Stunde in seiner Fischkiste rumhüpfte. 

Leude, wir sind Angler. Das macht uns sicherlich nicht zu schlechteren aber auch nicht zu besseren Menschen. Die Scheinheiligkeit, mit der einige Angler immer auftreten ist wirklich beachtlich: Da wird auf der einen Seite alles, was nicht aus der eigenen Szene kommt, angezweifelt und Befangenheit unterstellt (s. Daten der o.g. Studie) und auf der anderen Seite fordert man dann z.B. Naturschutzpreise für Umweltprojekte von Anglern, obwohl uns dann sofort eigenes Interesse unterstellt werden könnte, weil wir z.B. die wieder eingebürgerten Salmoniden ja später auch mal fangen wollen.

Also, man kann sich immer alles so hinbasteln, wie man es gerne haben möchte, aber so funktioniert die Welt leider nicht.

Und nun nochmal zum Thema:
Wir sind uns doch auch alle einig darüber, dass die kommerzielle Fischerei in der Form, wie wir sie zur Zeit haben, nicht gut ist - und dass sich da etwas ändern muss. Das heißt doch aber noch lange nicht, dass wir uns daran nicht beteiligen können. Ich glaube im Übrigen, dass ganz viele (und so wurde es hier ja auch schon mehrfach geschrieben) das genauso sehen, aber dass ein paar Unverbesserliche immer wieder versuchen, den schwarzen Peter woanders hin zu schieben. Ich will hier wirklich nicht als Gutmensch da stehen, aber ein wenig mehr Realitätsnähe würde ich mir doch von dem Einen oder Anderen bei dieser Diskussion wünschen.



Dolfin schrieb:


> Die immer wieder zitierte Fangmasse bei den wenigen Berufsfischern steht einer riesigen Masse von Einzelanglern gegenüber. Ich kenne die Zahl der Berufsfischer nicht, schätze aber die Angler, die jährlich an der Ostsee angeln auf mindestens 500.000.



Hallo Hans-Heinrich
nur noch zur Info: 

Laut der Studie des IOR gingen im Zeitraum 2004 bis 2006 jährlich bis zu 147.000 Angler in den Ostseeküstengewässern angeln (ca. 77.000 in MP, ca. 70.000 in SH). Interessant ist auch, dass diese es insgesamt auf eine Zahl an Angeltagen von bis zu 1,5 Mio bringen. Da kann man schon den Einen oder Anderen Fisch fangen.

Die deutsche Fischereiflotte besteht aus etwa 2.200 Schiffen. Der größere Teil davon (mehr als 1 600) sind kleinere Fischereifahrzeuge (<12 m lang), die für die Küstenfischerei bestimmt sind. Auf die Ostsee in SH entfallen ca. 700 Schiffe und auf MP ca. 1000 (Quelle).


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



EckernTroll schrieb:


> Ich muss hier mal etwas Grundsätzliches los werden, da mir selten so sehr aufgefallen ist, wie egozentrisch (im Sinne von "Zentrum der Erde") einige Angelkollegen zu sein scheinen:
> 
> Wir sind hier zwar in einem Angelforum, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass man nicht auch hier ein wenig nach Links und Rechts schauen darf. Ihr tut ja gerade so, als ob Angler heilige Kühe sind, die immer alles richtig machen und die Fehler machen nur die Anderen.
> 
> Angler sind natürlich die besten Umweltschützer, Angler sind alles Tierfreunde, Angler hinterlassen Ihre Exkremente nicht an Angelstellen, Angler werden auf Kuttern nicht agressiv und saufen tun sie da schon gar nicht. Und bei Gewässerreinigungen beseitigen sie natürlich nur den Müll von anderen...Wir sind halt die Größten und machen immer alles richtig!



 |good: |good: |good:
Zucker! Traum! Allerbestes 5-Sterne-Posting mit Sahnehäubchen! 

Genau das meine ich nämlich auch. Wirklich, wir Angler sollten uns erstmal hinten anstellen: unser Interesse an der ganzen Geschichte ist doch nur "lapidares Freizeitvergnügen". |supergri *duck und weg*

Ein Angelschein macht einen auch nicht automatisch zum Ozeanografen/Meeresbiologen!


----------



## belle-hro (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



EckernTroll schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch, dass diese es insgesamt auf eine Zahl an Angeltagen von bis zu 1,5 Mio bringen. Da kann man schon den Einen oder Anderen Fisch fangen.


...und das sind bei, sagen wir mal 1,5 Kg Fisch pro Angeltag im Schnitt (sagen wir mal 2 Dorsche) |kopfkrat ..... 2.250 Tonnen Dorsch |bigeyes

Und jetzt rechnen wir mal den bescheiden Fangertrag der dänischen, polnischen und o.k., o.k. der schwedischen Dorschangler dazu |kopfkrat

Und wer jetzt noch von zu geringen fangmengen spricht... naja#c

Natürlich ist es für einen Angler, der aus dem Binnenland kommt, schwer, Fangbegrenzungen, Fangverbote oder Schonzeiten zu akzeptieren. Abä trotzdem: Diskutieren reicht nicht, jetzt ist handeln von JEDEM gefragt!

Gruß
Belle


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> Wir sind uns doch auch alle einig darüber, dass die kommerzielle Fischerei in der Form, wie wir sie zur Zeit haben, nicht gut ist - und dass sich da etwas ändern muss. Das heißt doch aber noch lange nicht, dass wir uns daran nicht beteiligen können.


Genau, deswegen großflächige und ganzjährige Schongebiete wo schlicht keiner (auch kein Angler) fischen darf.
Am einfachsten umzusetzen und zu kontrollieren.



> und auf der anderen Seite fordert man dann z.B. Naturschutzpreise für Umweltprojekte von Anglern, obwohl uns dann sofort eigenes Interesse unterstellt werden könnte, weil wir z.B. die wieder eingebürgerten Salmoniden ja später auch mal fangen wollen.


Eigenes Interesse zu unterstellen ist nichts negatives. Im Gegenteil. Nur wer ein entsprechendes (langfristiges) Interesse hat, wird auch was dafür tun, langfristig nutzen zu können.

Auch wenn ich persönlich die Berufsfischerei auf Grund Fangmethoden/Beifang etc. definitiv reduiziert sehen möchte, muss man den Berufsfischern (wie auch z. B. Landwirten) schlicht zu gestehen, dass sie im Wust zu bewältigender Bürokratie und sich ständig ändernder Subventionen (teils aus Brüssel, teils vom Bunds, teils vom Land) schlichtweg genügend mit dem täglichen Überlebenskampf beschäftigt sind und daher wohl kaum ídeale Partner, wenns um eine langfristige Bestandssicherung geht.

Was - von dieser Diskussion hier jetzt mal abgesehen - Einflüsse wie Wetter, Klima, Einleitungen für den Dorschbestand bedeuten (mittel/langfristig), darüber hat auch noch keiner geredet.

Wenn es (mittel/langfristig) auf Grund der sich ändernden Bedingungen keine Dorsche mehr gibt/geben sollte, ist jede Diskussion um Schonzeiten oder die von mir geforderten Schongebiete eh hinfällig.


----------



## noworkteam (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Der gleiche Dr. Zimmermann sagt aber auch :

_"Im Gegensatz zur Nordsee, wo das stetige Schrumpfen des Bestandes vornehmlich auf Überfischung zurückzuführen sei, *habe der Dorsch* in der Ostsee_ _*mehrere strukturelle Probleme*, sagt Zimmermann. *Die Fischerei habe in diesem Gebiet nur mittelbar Einfluss auf die Entwicklung der Population. *Hauptproblem für den Dorsch ist die Lage der Ostsee als Binnenmeer ohne eigene Salzvorkommen: Denn der Salzgehalt ist entscheidend für das Überleben der Dorscheier; bei zu süßem Wasser steigen sie auf und platzen, bei zu salzigem sinken sie zu Boden. Durch einen hohen Süßwasserzufluss aus den Anrainerstaaten ist der Salzgehalt der Ostsee niedrig - häufig zu niedrig für den Dorschlaich. Ähnliches gilt für den Sauerstoffgehalt: Von den Anrainern werden Unmengen Nährstoffe in die Ostsee gespült, diese befördern das Wachstum von Plankton und Algen, die von Bakterien zersetzt werden, die dazu Sauerstoff verbrauchen, den der Dorsch-laich ebenfalls zum Wachsen benötigt. "_






Was nun ???

Ich denke nicht das die angeführten strukturellen Probleme sich durch Quoten für Angler, Laichgebiete,, Schonzeiten regeln lassen.

Aus meiner Sicht bringt es auf lange Sicht rein garnichts, wenn nicht die primären Ursachen bekämpft werden, sprich Dünger-Zufuhr und illegale Fischerei. 

Da kann der oder auch alle Angler, für Jahre die Klamotten im Keller einlagern, solange in diesen Bereichen keine grundsätzliche Veränderung einsetzt, bringt es nur eins: Ein oberflächliches "reines" Gewissen, frei nach dem Motto "ich hab getan was ich konnte" (als Angler)...

nur das reicht bei weitem nicht aus um eine gravierende Veränderung zu erreichen..

Der östliche Bestand hat sein Hauptverbreitungsgebiet östlich von Bornholm; die Dorschvorkommen in der Belt- und Arkonasee werden dem westlichen Bestand zugeordnet. Seit Ende der 1980er Jahre ist die Bedeutung der westlichen Ostsee für die Dorschfischerei durch den Niedergang des östlichen Dorschbestandes gestiegen. Dies hat zu einem erhöhten Fischereidruck auf den westlichen Bestand geführt. 

Der Umfang der illegalen Fischerei wird in der Ostsee nur beim Dorschbestand in der östlichen Ostsee als erheblich eingeschätzt. Für diesen wurde in den letzten Jahren zusätzlich zu den offiziell angegebenen Anlandungen ein hoher Anteil „nicht gemeldeter Fänge" in Höhe von 35 bis 45 Prozent angegeben. 


Wer sich mal ein Bild über die Arbeiten der EU machen will kann dies, sofern er auch gewillt ist zu lesen, online recherchieren:

Zum Beispiel hier:

Bericht über den Vorschlag für eine Verordnung des Rates zur Festlegung eines Mehrjahresplans für die Dorschbestände der Ostsee und für die Fischereien, die diese Bestände befischen
(KOM(2006)0411 – C6-0281/2006 – 2006/0134(CNS))

oder hier über die entsprechende Übersicht staunen....

Ach ja, ich bin übriges aussen vor, weil ich noch nicht einmal auf / an der Ostsee auch nur einen Dorsch gefangen habe|supergri, ich treibe mich nur auf der leeren Nordsee rum...

Gruss

Noworkteam

_PS. Nur böse,schlecht und unfähig ist ist die deutsche Politik scheinbar nicht:_

_"In den 33 Jahren seit der Helcom-Gründung wurden durchaus Fortschritte gemacht. Alle Länder haben schon ein bisschen was getan, und *Deutschland* etwa wurde kürzlich vom *WWF mit einem Preis ausgezeichnet für seine Ostsee-Schutzgebiete*. Wirkliche Verbesserungen aber sind nur zu erwarten, *wenn alle Länder in allen Bereichen viel tun*"_

_wie heisst es doch so schön: einfach mal über den Tellerrand schauen._


----------



## hans albers (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> Was - von dieser Diskussion hier jetzt mal abgesehen - Einflüsse wie Wetter, Klima, Einleitungen für den Dorschbestand bedeuten (mittel/langfristig), darüber hat auch noch keiner geredet.
> 
> Wenn es (mittel/langfristig) auf Grund der sich ändernden Bedingungen keine Dorsche mehr gibt/geben sollte, ist jede Diskussion um Schonzeiten oder die von mir geforderten Schongebiete eh hinfällig.



klar ,sind diese faktoren zu berücksichtigen.
spricht doch aber nichts dagagen sich als
angler für ne schonzeit oder gebiete 
einzusetzen und mal den ein oder anderen fang
(laichdorsch zb.) sein zu lassen.
wir sägen selber auch mit an dem ast
, ob nun zu 10% oder 80% ist mir dabei 
relativ schnuppe

greetz
hans


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> sich als
> angler für ne schonzeit oder gebiete
> einzusetzen.


Genau deswegen bin ich für Schongebiete: Die werden auch anderen Fischen zu Gute kommen (also die, die evtl. nach dem Dorsch kommen....)

PS:
Danke noworkteam, klasse Posting, viel Recherche!!


----------



## Pirat (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Und nehmt euch nicht immer so wichtig, wir alle sind hier wohl keine Experten für Artenschutz usw., sondern in erster Linie nur Angler.[
> 
> |good:|good:|good: Das ist wirklich ein sehr gutes Posting!!!


----------



## Pirat (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



EckernTroll schrieb:


> Ich muss hier mal etwas Grundsätzliches los werden, da mir selten so sehr aufgefallen ist, wie egozentrisch (im Sinne von "Zentrum der Erde") einige Angelkollegen zu sein scheinen:
> 
> Wir sind hier zwar in einem Angelforum, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass man nicht auch hier ein wenig nach Links und Rechts schauen darf. Ihr tut ja gerade so, als ob Angler heilige Kühe sind, die immer alles richtig machen und die Fehler machen nur die Anderen.
> 
> ...


 

Sehr wahr gesprochen!!!

Dieses Board wimmelt vor "Experten".


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



belle-hro schrieb:


> ....
> Eine Schonzeit halte ich für schwierig, da sonst der Angeltourismus .... sicherlich Schaden nehmen würde....



Selbst als Betroffener würde ich sagen : her mit einen dreijährigen totalen Fangverbot für Dorsche.
Sowas muß man dann halt irgendwie überstehen.

Sowas kann allerdings nur etwas bringen,wenn der Dorsch für die Vermehrung auch ordentliche Bedingungen vorfindet (Salzgehalt des Wassers, stärkere Umweltkontrollen, Verbot von "Beifang" und "Gammelfischerei") -wobei ich bei letzteren nicht weiß,ob das immer noch praktiziert wird.
Und den Salzgehalt des Wassers können wir nunmal kaum beeinflussen.

Also gibbet eigentlich nur eines: Fangverbot her - Augen zu und durch -

Uli


----------



## Pirat (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

@Ulrich Horst: Das hab ich meinem Posting weiter oben gemeint!

Augen zu und durch und mal sehen ob sich die Bestände nach 3, 4 oder 5 Jahren wieder erholen!

In der östlichen Ostsee ist ja kaum noch Dorsch. LEERGEFISCHT!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Vorweg, fand das Posting sehr gut und informativ, störe mich nur an zwei Sachen:



noworkteam schrieb:


> Da kann der oder auch alle Angler, für Jahre die Klamotten im Keller einlagern, solange in diesen Bereichen keine grundsätzliche Veränderung einsetzt, bringt es nur eins: Ein oberflächliches "reines" Gewissen, frei nach dem Motto "ich hab getan was ich konnte" (als Angler)...
> 
> nur das reicht bei weitem nicht aus um eine gravierende Veränderung zu erreichen..



Mag sein, aber mit Sicherheit kann man das erst sagen, wenn man es überhaupt erst mal probiert hat.



> Aus meiner Sicht bringt es auf lange Sicht rein garnichts, wenn nicht die primären Ursachen bekämpft werden, sprich Dünger-Zufuhr und illegale Fischerei.


Auch das ist ja richtig, aber das sind eben andere Baustellen, an denen sicher etwas passieren muß. Deswegen kann man aber an der Baustelle Fischfang ja schon mal anfangen.



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Selbst als Betroffener würde ich sagen : her mit einen dreijährigen totalen Fangverbot für Dorsche.



Klingt sehr drastisch und ich wäre echt unglücklich, wenn ich so lang nicht mehr auf Dorsch angeln dürfte. Aber wenn es so entschieden werden würde, dann würde ich sagen: ja, ok. vernünfige entscheidung.

Und selbst wenn es nach 3 Jahren nichts gebracht hat. Man hat es versucht.


----------



## Pirat (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

@Wicked Walleye: Genau , man hat es wenigstens VERSUCHT!!!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Pirat schrieb:


> @Ulrich Horst: Das hab ich meinem Posting weiter oben gemeint!
> 
> Augen zu und durch und mal sehen ob sich die Bestände nach 3, 4 oder 5 Jahren wieder erholen!
> 
> In der östlichen Ostsee ist ja kaum noch Dorsch. LEERGEFISCHT!!!



Na, sooooo leergefischt nu noch auch nicht.
Beim Trolling gibt es immer noch Tage,an denen man fast verzweifelt versucht am Dorsch vorbei zu fischen.
Aber auch diese Tage werden (nach rein subjektiven Empfinden) immer weniger.


Uli


----------



## Karsten01 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Konsequentes Verbot der Brandungsangelei vom1.10. bis 31.5.!!!
Das ist das Geheimnis.

Aua,aua,aua.Jungs,doch nicht so doll,hab doch schon 10 Beulen am Kopp.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## raubangler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Kleines Zitat aus der Studie:

_Die der Ostsee durch die Angelfischerei_
_entnommene Dorsch-Biomasse (alle Methoden, beide Bundesländer) betrug im Jahr 2004_
_zwischen 1900 und 3600 t, im Jahr 2005 zwischen 2750 und 5100 t und im Jahr 2006 zwischen_
_1900 und 3100 t. Dies entspricht ungefähr 50% der Anlandemenge der deutschen kommerziellen_​_Fischerei aus dem gleichen Gebiet._

Wir wissen somit nicht genau, ob es im Jahre 2004 1900 t oder eher 3600 t waren oder im Jahre 2005 2750 t oder eher 5100 t waren oder im Jahre 2006 1900 t oder eher 3100 t waren.
Mit anderen Worten, wir wissen eigentlich nichts genaues!
Aber *ES WAREN SO UNGEFÄHR 50% DER ANLANDEMENGE* der Berufsfischer.

Das hat mit wissenschaftlicher Arbeit nichts mehr zu tun!
Für diese behinderte Aussage hätte mir mein damaliger Prof am Institut für Statistik und Ökonometrie der Universität Hamburg selbst in einer einfachen Seminararbeit die Eier abgerissen!

In der Presse und in anderen referenzierenden Publikationen bleiben aber nur die 50% haften. 
Das ist gewollt und wurde mit Vorsatz so hergeleitet.
Wer hier keine Lobbyarbeit der Fischerei-Industrie erkennt, dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Pirat (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Na, sooooo leergefischt nu noch auch nicht.
> Beim Trolling gibt es immer noch Tage,an denen man fast verzweifelt versucht am Dorsch vorbei zu fischen.
> Aber auch diese Tage werden (nach rein subjektiven Empfinden) immer weniger.
> 
> ...


 
@Ulrich Horst: Es
 gibt noch Fisch in der Ostsee, so ist es nicht.Meine Frau und ich waren 2004 bei einem Seegeltön rund um Bornholm, da haben wir viele Makrelen geangelt. Aber auch null Dorsch. Obwohl unser Kapitän sagte das hier "Dorschwasser" ist. Es wird weniger in der Ostsee!!!


----------



## raubangler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ....
> Die Quelle ist absolut in Ordnung, was die Angler betrifft. Herr Schultz ist selbst bei vielen Veranstaltungen von Anglern zugegen, um die Fänge auszuwerten. Es sind z.B. mindestens 3 Treffen des Bootsanglerclubs ausgewertet worden. Da waren immer um die 100 Boote und
> minimal 2 Angler pro Boot am Start. Es ist sicher sehr belastbares Material gewonnen worden.


 
Belastbar gegen uns Angler?
Dann nochmals vielen Dank an Dich und Deine Trollingbrüder für diesen Einsatz.

Vermutlich hat dieser Herr Schultz die Fangergebnisse der Trollingboote mit "minimal 2 Angler" und dem Rutenwald hinten dran, auf alle Boote, die so in der Ostsee herumfahren, hochgerechnet.
So erklären sich dann auch die tollen 50% der Anlandemenge der Berufsfischer, die wir Angler so bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Stokker (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Die ganze Erhebung ist der reinste Schwachsinn. Es wird nur von den eigentlichen Verursachern abgelenkt. Das ist die kommerzielle Fischerei und nicht wir Angler.
Es werden nur wieder Zahlen in der Presse veröffentlicht die vorne und hinten nicht stimmen.
Ich bin auch 1 - 2 mal im Jahr an der Ostsee. Bin froh über schöne Angeltage und wenn ich Glück habe erwische ich mal 20 Dorsche  in dieser Zeit , die ein ordentliches Gewicht aufweisen müssen um überhaupt von mir mitgenommen zu werden.
Das kann man nicht auf alle Angler hochrechnen, das ist bescheuert. Der eine hat Glück und fängt, der andere geht leer aus. 
Es ist fatal wenn ein einzelner Schreibtischhengst mit solchen Artikeln gegen uns mobil macht.
Gegen eine Schonzeit wäre ich allerdings auch nicht. Aber dann für ALLE. Fischer und Angler.


----------



## fischlandmefo (14. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ich möchte mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden. Ich studiere schon lange das Anglerboard und bin begeistert. Die Diskussion um den Dorsch gibt mir sehr zu denken. Ich bin sehr aktiv, fahre oft mit dem Boot oder gehe mit der Wathose auf Dorsch und Meerforelle. Natürlich beobachte ich alles was auf dem Fischland mit Dorsch und Meerforelle zu tun hat. Was ich bei den Fischern hier vor Ort beobachte, halte ich für sehr fragwürdig. Da werden Dorsche und Forellen, Flundern und Heringe in sehr fragwürdigen Größen in windeseile gut getarnt vom Boot ins Auto verfrachtet um ungesehen verkauft zu werden. Wer kontrolliert das??? Wir als Bootsangler haben in Sternstunden gute Erfolge mit maßigen Fischen. Wir können der Menge nach, zumindest vor Ort, in keiner Weise den beschriebenen Fischern mit unserer Angelweise Konkurrenz machen. Auch Fischereiboote unbekannter Herkunft, die scheinbar keiner Kontrolle unterliegen, fischen bei uns mit ca. 4 km langen Netzen so ziemlich alles leer. Wenn hier die Kontrolle spürbar wird, sind auch wir bereit eine Fangbegrenzung oder Schonzeit für unseren geliebten Dorsch zu aktzeptieren.


----------



## noworkteam (15. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Stokker schrieb:


> Die ganze Erhebung ist der reinste Schwachsinn. Es wird nur von den eigentlichen Verursachern abgelenkt. Das ist die kommerzielle Fischerei und nicht wir Angler.
> Es werden nur wieder Zahlen in der Presse veröffentlicht die vorne und hinten nicht stimmen.


 
das stimmt so nicht...hier bekommst du alle zahlen : Zitat auf Seite 72:

_Dorsch- und Kabeljaufänge der Hobbyfischer müssen wegen ihrer Geringfügigkeit nicht jährlich aufgenommen werden – eine Kontrollaufnahme alle ca. 5 Jahre wird als ausreichend angesehen._​
_Auch für die Kabeljaufänge der Freizeitfischerei aus der Nordsee erscheint eine Datenerhebung für die nächsten Jahre entbehrlich._​
Es ist geringfügig was ihr fangt, so unbedeutet das man mal alle fünf Jahre vorbeischaut....(eventuell)​ 


_Parallel zu diesen Arbeiten sollte ein Managementsystem entwickelt werden, das einerseits die Freizeitfischerei einbezieht und einen Ausgleich der Interessen zwischen dieser und der Berufsfischerei beachtet, und andererseits die besondere sozioökonomische Bedeutung der Angelfischerei berücksichtigt._
Managementsystem gleich Verwaltungsvorgang...​​ 
Ausgleich der Interesse ??? Ein Ausgleich der verursachten Umweltzerstörung seitens der Trawler zugunsten der Angler wird wohl nicht gemeint sein.....könnten hier nicht doch eine gewisse Regulierung per Lobby eingeflossen sein.... Anglerlobby wird das aber dann nicht gewesen sein,.., da kenn ich nämlich keine...oder kämpft dort wirklich einer für den Ausbau der Kutterangel-Möglichkeiten samt seiner wirtschaftlichen Auswirkung.????..​ 

Und was die Presse-Zahlen angeht...ich will erst garnicht wissen welche Menge an Beifang bei der gewerblichen Fischerei über Board geht,​ 


nacht​ 





noworkteam​


----------



## Pirat (15. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden. Ich studiere schon lange das Anglerboard und bin begeistert. Die Diskussion um den Dorsch gibt mir sehr zu denken. Ich bin sehr aktiv, fahre oft mit dem Boot oder gehe mit der Wathose auf Dorsch und Meerforelle. Natürlich beobachte ich alles was auf dem Fischland mit Dorsch und Meerforelle zu tun hat. Was ich bei den Fischern hier vor Ort beobachte, halte ich für sehr fragwürdig. Da werden Dorsche und Forellen, Flundern und Heringe in sehr fragwürdigen Größen in windeseile gut getarnt vom Boot ins Auto verfrachtet um ungesehen verkauft zu werden. Wer kontrolliert das??? Wir als Bootsangler haben in Sternstunden gute Erfolge mit maßigen Fischen. Wir können der Menge nach, zumindest vor Ort, in keiner Weise den beschriebenen Fischern mit unserer Angelweise Konkurrenz machen. Auch Fischereiboote unbekannter Herkunft, die scheinbar keiner Kontrolle unterliegen, fischen bei uns mit ca. 4 km langen Netzen so ziemlich alles leer. Wenn hier die Kontrolle spürbar wird, sind auch wir bereit eine Fangbegrenzung oder Schonzeit für unseren geliebten Dorsch zu aktzeptieren.


 

Tja, wenn der letzte Fisch gefangen.... Sehen wir das man Geld nicht essen kann!!!

So ist es!!!#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



raubangler schrieb:


> Kleines Zitat aus der Studie:
> 
> _Die der Ostsee durch die Angelfischerei_
> _entnommene Dorsch-Biomasse (alle Methoden, beide Bundesländer) betrug im Jahr 2004_
> ...


|good:ich habe es mir nicht getraut zu schreiben weil ich schon weiter vorne zwischen den zeilen gelesen habe.aber das interressiert wohl keinen denn geld regiert die welt.|schild-g


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Die wohl einfachste und effektivste Methode die Dorschbestände zu schützen, ist eine gleitende Laichschonzeit.

Während dieser, sollte jede Hochseefischerei, ob mit Netz oder Angel verboten sein. Davon wären die Uferangler nicht betroffen, denn sie sind da nicht relevant und effektive Kntrollen durchführbar. 

Die Fischereizeit betrüge eben nur noch 10 Monate was angesichts der niedrigen Quoten reichen müsste. 

Alle anderen Faktoren sind entweder nicht beeinflussbar, schwerer zu kontrollieren oder greifen völlig andere Interessenskonflikte auf.

Wer sich allerdings eingehender mit den Quotenregelungen der EU-Fischereikommisare beschäftigt, muß leider davon ausgehen, dass der Dorsch zunächst annähernd aussterben muß, bevor sich etwas ändert. 

Keine Sorge, in kleinen räumlich begrenzten Habitaten werden genug Dorsche überleben um eine Repopulation zu gewährleisten. 

Ein Schutz der Dorsche ist nicht in Sicht, also müssen zunächst die hochsubventionierten Fischer pleite gehen, bevor überhaupt eine Aussicht auf Schutz bestehen kann.

Ich habe meine letzte Kuttertour vor Jahren auf Langeland gemacht. Was da für ablief, war wirklich beschämend. Jeder Angler hätte mühelos 5-6 gute Küchendorsche fangen können, aber es wurde alles totgemacht. Fangbegrenzungen, höhere Mindestmaße etc. halte ich für nicht praktizierbar, da kann man die Angelkutter auch gleich abwracken, denn wenn es ums Filet geht, setzt der Verstand aus.

Uli


----------



## EckernTroll (15. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



raubangler schrieb:


> Kleines Zitat aus der Studie:
> 
> _Die der Ostsee durch die Angelfischerei_
> _entnommene Dorsch-Biomasse (alle Methoden, beide Bundesländer) betrug im Jahr 2004_
> ...



Solche Beiträge sind m. E. nicht in Ordnung, sowohl was den Wortlaut angeht als auch die Verleumdung, die dahinter steht. Ich werde Herrn Schultz davon in Kenntnis setzen, dass er hier öffentlich bezichtigt wird, Lobbyarbeit für die Fischerei-Industrie gemacht zu haben. Das kann für einen Wissenschaftler nämlich ganz übel enden.

Eigentlich neige ich dazu, solche Beiträge als Ergüsse von sogenannten Trolls zu sehen und im Sinne einer gepflegten Netzkultur werden Forumsteilnehmer gebeten "Don´t feed the trolls". Aber das was hier geschrieben steht ist gefährlich und unsachlich und daher muss ich leider auch inhaltlich etwas dazu schreiben:

Die unterschiedlichen Wertbereiche ergeben sich daraus, dass es einen exakt ermittelten und einen von den Anglern geschätzten Wert gibt. Der exakte Wert kommt aus Aufzeichnungen der Angler, und da man nicht immer alles aufzeichnet, wurden die Angler auch gebeten, eine Schätzung aller Parameter (z.B. Aufwand und Fang) abzugeben. Die Schätzungen waren alle signifikant höher als die exakten Werte (wer das genau wissen will kann z.B. mal bei Wikipedia unter Signifikanz oder Korrelationskoeffizienten nachgucken).

Wäre es wirklich so, dass Herr Schultz hier befangen wäre, so hätte er auch nur den oberen Schätzwert nennen können, hat er aber nicht getan.

Was man vielleicht hinterfragen kann, ist die Tatsache, dass in der Kurzfassung solche methodischen Feinheiten nicht beschrieben werden können. Was ich aber in einer solchen Diskussion trotzdem erwarte, ist, dass die Beteiligten zumindest bereit sind, sich die nötigen Informationen aus den zur Verfügung gestellten Links abholen. Ist das nicht der Fall, passieren solche unqualifizierten Aussagen wie oben. Kommt dann noch Böswilligkeit dazu, wird es gefährlich - im Übrigen auch für den Verfasser solcher Texte!



raubangler schrieb:


> Belastbar gegen uns Angler?
> Dann nochmals vielen Dank an Dich und Deine Trollingbrüder für diesen Einsatz.
> Vermutlich hat dieser Herr Schultz die Fangergebnisse der Trollingboote mit "minimal 2 Angler" und dem Rutenwald hinten dran, auf alle Boote, die so in der Ostsee herumfahren, hochgerechnet. So erklären sich dann auch die tollen 50% der Anlandemenge der Berufsfischer, die wir Angler so bewerkstelligen.



Hierzu sei nur gesagt, dass der Boots-Angler-Club sich für alle Bootsangler einsetzt und sicherlich nicht nur für die Trollinger. Dementsprechend gibt es auch nur eine Veranstaltung im Jahr, die eine reine Trollingveranstaltung ist. Somit liegen auch viele Daten von Pilk- und Naturköderanglern vor. Die Aussage, Herr Schultz, hätte die Daten der Troller auf alle anderen Boote hochgerechnet, ist wieder eine Verleumdung! Nur zur Info: ich selber bin im Vorstand des Boots-Angler-Clubs tätig, und muss mich dann später wohl möglich mit den Auswüchsen oben dargestellter Falschaussagen und Verleumdungen rumplagen. Ich lasse es einfach nicht zu, dass unsere und die Arbeit vieler anderen besonnener Angler damit erschwert und gestört wird.



noworkteam schrieb:


> das stimmt so nicht...hier bekommst du alle zahlen : Zitat auf Seite 72:
> _Dorsch- und Kabeljaufänge der Hobbyfischer müssen wegen ihrer Geringfügigkeit nicht jährlich aufgenommen werden – eine Kontrollaufnahme alle ca. 5 Jahre wird als ausreichend angesehen._​
> _Auch für die Kabeljaufänge der Freizeitfischerei aus der Nordsee erscheint eine Datenerhebung für die nächsten Jahre entbehrlich._​
> Es ist geringfügig was ihr fangt, so unbedeutet das man mal alle fünf Jahre vorbeischaut....(eventuell)​
> ...



Der Verfasser dieses Textes scheint zumindest die Studie überflogen zu haben, trotzdem möchte ich Ihn bitten, einige Passagen nochmals zu erklären, da ich sie schlicht und einfach nicht verstehe - vom Sinn her!



> Es ist geringfügig was ihr fangt, so unbedeutet das man mal alle fünf Jahre vorbeischaut....(eventuell)


Wer ist "Ihr"? Nur kurz zur Info: In der Studie gibt es den feinen Unterschied zwischen Hobbyfischern - also solche Fischer, die nicht gewerbsmäßig mit passivem Gerät fischen - und den Freizeitfischern = Anglern; Und es ist nun mal Fakt, dass die Fänge von beiden Akteuren in der Nordsee nahezu zu vernachlässigen sind. Nur nebenbei bemerkt: auch da hätte Herr Schultz die Möglichkeit gehabt, die Daten zu frisieren - hat der "böse" Herr Schultz aber offensichtlich nicht gemacht!



> _Parallel zu diesen Arbeiten sollte ein Managementsystem entwickelt werden, das einerseits die Freizeitfischerei einbezieht und einen Ausgleich der Interessen zwischen dieser und der Berufsfischerei beachtet, und andererseits die besondere sozioökonomische Bedeutung der Angelfischerei berücksichtigt._
> Managementsystem gleich Verwaltungsvorgang...​
> Ausgleich der Interesse ??? Ein Ausgleich der verursachten Umweltzerstörung seitens der Trawler zugunsten der Angler wird wohl nicht gemeint sein.....könnten hier nicht doch eine gewisse Regulierung per Lobby eingeflossen sein.... Anglerlobby wird das aber dann nicht gewesen sein,.., da kenn ich nämlich keine...oder kämpft dort wirklich einer für den Ausbau der Kutterangel-Möglichkeiten samt seiner wirtschaftlichen Auswirkung.????..​


Was hierbei mehr oder weniger elegant überlesen wird, ist, dass _die besondere sozioökonomische Bedeutung der Angelfischerei berücksichtigt_ werden muss! Klingt für mich nicht so, als ob Herr Schultz sich nicht der wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung der Angler bewusst ist!




> Und was die Presse-Zahlen angeht...ich will erst garnicht wissen welche Menge an Beifang bei der gewerblichen Fischerei über Board geht,


Sorry, aber das verstehe ich nicht und bitte daher um Erläuterung.

Ansonsten wäre es wirklich prima, wenn man sich auch hier mal in einer etwas angenehmeren Atmosphäre über das wichtige Thema unterhalten könnte - eventuell auch mal argumentativ und nicht nur polemisch! Weil das führt z.B. im Gespräch mit Entscheidungsträgern und anderen Interessengruppen zu gar nichts. Und dabei immer bedenken: Wir sind hier öffentlich und nicht in einem virtuellen Separee!

So, wenn das mit Anfeindungen und Verleumdungen hier so weiter geht, war das mein letzter Beitrag. Wenn mehr sinnvolle Beiträge, wie der von Sundvogel kommen, dann kann das hier auch noch zu etwas führen - vielleicht eine gemeinsame Idee, was man argumentativ auch nach Außen hin vorschlagen könnte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Mein Vorschlag ist wie die Amerikaner es gemacht haben künstliche Riffe in der Ostsee herstellen und schon ist ein bzw.zwei Probleme gelöst.cu


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Lieber Hans,
ich kann deine Erregung in Teilen verstehen, aber nicht nachvollziehen. Das du durch die Blume rechtliche Konsequenzen, zumindest andeutest - Stichwort Verleumdung - gehört  eigentlich nicht hier her. 

Das Thema ist hochsensibel und es war schon sehr früh klar, dass die Diskussion von einigen in diese Richtung geführt würde. Spätestens seit Post 8, in dem Lobbyistenarbeit unterstellt wird. 

Ich denke, dass eine solche Studie spannend und interesannt ist, aber denjenigen ein Redeverbot zu erteilen, die diese nicht verstehen oder schlichtweg ignorant sind, nicht sein kann.

Dieses ist ein Forum und keine Verbandsdiskussion. Ich finde diese Beiträge teilweise recht aufschlußreich, denn sie verdeutlichen auf welche Widerstände man trifft, wenn man begründet und belegt andeutet, inwiefern auch Angler zum Niedergang des Dorsches beitragen. 

Wir werden vermutlich einen Zustand, wie auf den "Great Banks" erreichen müssen, damit sich etwas ändert.

Diese Aussage erscheint vordergründig pessimistisch, letztlich orientiert sie sich aber an der Realität. Den "letzten" Dorsch zu fangen wird kaum gelingen, aber der letzte Netzfischer wird in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft pleite gehen. 

An die Vernunft und Einsicht von Anglern zu appelieren erscheint zunächst sinnvoll, doch machen wir uns nichts vor, Dorschangeln ist Truhenangeln und wenn diese Angelei verboten wird, dann sind die Angelkutter pleite.

Anstatt das hier alberne Verschwörungstheorien verbreitet werden, selbst von Personen von denen ich mir auf Grund ihres Status eine eher betrachtende Haltung wünschen würde, sollte tatsächlich mal die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Sportfischerei untersucht und dafür zuständigen Stellen zugänglich gemacht werden.

Uli


----------



## hans albers (15. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> alberne Verschwörungstheorien verbreitet werden, selbst von Personen von denen ich mir auf Grund ihres Status eine eher betrachtende Haltung wünschen würde


good posting..
ich finde es seltsam dass öfter wissenschaftliche studien
von leuten in frage gestellt werden, 
diese aber auch nur mit mutmassungen oder vermutungen
ihrerseits argumentieren..
auch nicht okay, finde ich..

ansonsten habe auch ich das gefühl ,dass selbstkritik
und einsicht  manchen anglern ein femdwort ist..
(und jaaaaaaaa,
 ich weiss ,dass man mit einer angel nicht den 
dorsch ausrotten kann, na und ,man kann trotzdem für
schonzeiten/gebiete plädieren)

greetz
hans


----------



## EckernTroll (15. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



esox02 schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag ist wie die Amerikaner es gemacht haben künstliche Riffe in der Ostsee herstellen und schon ist ein bzw.zwei Probleme gelöst.cu



Hallo Esox,

künstliche Riffs sind in der Ostsee vielerorts schon in Erprobung und es gibt im Netz eine Menge Infos dazu.

Die Meinungen gehen dabei sehr weit auseinander. Sicherlich sind sie kein Allheilmittel für den Wiederaufbau des Dorsches, sie könnten aber vielleicht in einem größeren Maßnahmenpaket eine wenn auch kleine Rolle spielen.

Hier mal zwei Links, die solche Riffs sehr unterschiedlich bewerten:

Reefballs in der Ostsee (joachim warner) 

Bericht zu künstl. Riffen - Lanu S-H 

Die Probleme, künstliche Riffe zu erstellen, habe ich am eigenen Leib erlebt:
In meinem Heimatort Eckernförde wurde kürzlich ein künstliches Unterwasserriff gebaut. Ich war zufällig Mitglied in der städtischen Arbeitsgruppe, die das Projekt vor 2 Jahren diskutierte. Schon bei der "konstituierenden" Sitzung wurden die unterschiedlichen Interessen klar:

Die Fischer haben keine Bereitschaft zur Diskussion signalisiert, da sie sich in ihren Möglichkeiten zum Fischen eingeschränkt sahen (hatten Angst, dass sie sich die Netze an dem Riff zertören bzw. davor, in dem Bereich überhaupt nicht mehr fischen zu dürfen).
Vertreter vom Landesamt für Natur- und Umwelt sowie von der örtlichen NABU und BUND-Gruppe betonten den zweifelhaften Vorteil für die Umwelt (der 2. Link oben ist von dem entsprechenden Mitarbeiter des LANU!). Grundsätzlich würden sie sich aber nicht dagegen stellen nur eine öffentliche Förderung kann man sich da wohl abschminken.
Die Bundeswehr (in Form der Wehrtechnischen Dienststelle in Eckernförde) war auch sehr skeptisch und stellte sich gegen den Vorschlag, das Riff in der Nähe der Dienstelle zu errichten.
Die einzigen, die das Projekt unbedingt wollten, waren der Tourimusmanager sowie das Ostseeinfozentrum und die Taucher.

Fazit der ganzen Geschichte: Inzwischen haben wir das Riff und erste Betauchungen haben gezeigt, dass viele Teile schon versandet sind und auch aus ökologischen Gründen wohl nur eine geringe Signalwirkung von dem Riff ausgehen dürfte.


----------



## EckernTroll (15. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Lieber Hans,
> ich kann deine Erregung in Teilen verstehen, aber nicht nachvollziehen. Das du durch die Blume rechtliche Konsequenzen, zumindest andeutest - Stichwort Verleumdung - gehört  eigentlich nicht hier her.
> Das Thema ist hochsensibel und es war schon sehr früh klar, dass die Diskussion von einigen in diese Richtung geführt würde. Spätestens seit Post 8, in dem Lobbyistenarbeit unterstellt wird.
> Ich denke, dass eine solche Studie spannend und interesannt ist, aber denjenigen ein Redeverbot zu erteilen, die diese nicht verstehen oder schlichtweg ignorant sind, nicht sein kann.
> Dieses ist ein Forum und keine Verbandsdiskussion. Ich finde diese Beiträge teilweise recht aufschlußreich, denn sie verdeutlichen auf welche Widerstände man trifft, wenn man begründet und belegt andeutet, inwiefern auch Angler zum Niedergang des Dorsches beitragen.



Lieber Uli,

ich denke schon, dass der Hinweis auf rechtliche Konsequenzen hier hin gehört, denn eben nur dann merken die Verfasser solcher Texte, dass sie nicht am Stammtisch sitzen sondern in einem öffentlichen Forum andere Leute bezichtigen, Dinge getan zu haben, die Konsequenzen hätten. Herr Schultz hat sicherlich einen Ruf als Wissenschaftler zu verlieren. natürlich kann man nun argumentieren, dass kein anderer Wissenschaftler diese Zeilen liest - nur: wer weiß das?

Und bitte glaube mir, mir liegt nichts ferner als jemandem ein Redeverbot zu erteilen. Ich möchte mit meiner Reaktion die entsprechenden Personen nur dazu auffordern, sich zu informieren, sich Gedanken um die Sache zu machen und dann möglichst nicht polemisch sich an der Diskussion zu beteiligen. Mir ist absolut klar, dass diese Diskussionen immer auch emotional geführt werden, und das ist auch gut so. Aber es bringt nichts, nur zu poltern und keinen wirklichen Input zu geben. Also nachmal: @Raubangler und @Noworkteam:
Ich will Euch nicht das Wort verbieten - kann ich gar nicht und würdet Ihr Euch auch sicherlich nicht von mir gefallen lassen. Nur ein wenig mehr Hintergrundwissen und ein wenig mehr wirkliche Diskussionsbereitschaft würde uns alle weiter bringen.

Und Uli, inhaltlich gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht: Natürlich geben die Beiträge Aufschluss darüber, wie Angler oftmals darauf reagieren, wenn Beschränkungen drohen. Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass man dann an diese keinen Appell richten darf, dass man über das Thema neben allen Emotionen auch sachlich diskutieren kann und sollte.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Anstatt das hier alberne Verschwörungstheorien verbreitet werden, selbst von Personen von denen ich mir auf Grund ihres Status eine eher betrachtende Haltung wünschen würde, sollte tatsächlich mal die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Sportfischerei untersucht und dafür zuständigen Stellen zugänglich gemacht werden.



Untersuchungen zur wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung der Sportangler gibt es einige. Hier nur ein Beispiel:

_Ende März 2004 feierte die Europäische Angler Allianz (EEA) ihren 10. Geburtstag. Aus diesem Anlass wurde die EAA zu einem Arbeitstreffen ins Europäische Parlament in Brüssel eingeladen. Thema war die soziale und wirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Angelfischerei. In seiner Begrüßungsrede zitierte der Vizepräsident des EU-Parlaments, Dr. Gerhard Schmid, eine aktuelle Studie des Leibniz-Instituts Berlin:
Allein in *Deutschland* gibt es demnach fast *dreieinhalb Millionen aktive Angler*, die für ihre Leidenschaft pro Jahr über *3 Milliarden Euro* ausgeben und damit *52.000 Arbeitsplätze* schaffen. Europaweit stellen die etwa 25 bis 30 Millionen Angler einen Wirtschaftsfaktor von rund 25 Milliarden Euro dar. _
_Quelle: Arlinghaus, Robert: *Angelfischerei in Deutschland – eine soziale und ökonomische Analyse*, Berichte des IGB Heft 18/2004, Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) im Forschungsverbund Berlin e.V._

_Hier der Download zur Studie_


Ob wir extra eine Studie für die Bedeutung der Dorschangelei brauchen, wage ich zu bezweifeln, da die oben genannten Zahlen die grundsätzliche Bedeutung der Angelei verdeutlichen sollten.


----------



## Pirat (15. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Wissentschaftliche Ergebnisse und sonstiges Gelaber, in der Ostsee ist definitiv weniger Fisch wie vor 10-15 Jahren.
Jeder hat Schuld, die Berufsfischerei  UND unsere Wenigkeit, die Angler (plus Verschmutzung der Ostsee).

Wir müssen ALLE was unternehmen.

In diesem Sinne, der Pirat!


----------



## raubangler (15. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



EckernTroll schrieb:


> Solche Beiträge sind m. E. nicht in Ordnung, sowohl was den Wortlaut angeht als auch die Verleumdung, die dahinter steht. Ich werde Herrn Schultz davon in Kenntnis setzen, dass er hier öffentlich bezichtigt wird, Lobbyarbeit für die Fischerei-Industrie gemacht zu haben. Das kann für einen Wissenschaftler nämlich ganz übel enden.
> 
> Eigentlich neige ich dazu, solche Beiträge als Ergüsse von sogenannten Trolls zu sehen und im Sinne einer gepflegten Netzkultur werden Forumsteilnehmer gebeten "Don´t feed the trolls". Aber das was hier geschrieben steht ist gefährlich und unsachlich und daher muss ich leider auch inhaltlich etwas dazu schreiben:
> 
> ...


 
Die Namen der Ersteller dieser Studie wurden nicht von mir in die Diskussion eingebracht.
Bei so einem kontroversen Thema solltet Ihr ein wenig vorsichtiger mit Namensnennungen sein.

Wenn ich ein Troll sein soll (kann ich mit leben), dann bist Du ein Statistik-Troll.
Aber es sei Dir verziehen, denn nicht jeder hatte, so wie ich, Statistik als Studienfach.

Versuche mal die Vorgehensweise der Studie zu verfolgen.

Mangels Daten (selektive Auswahl der Angler für eine Befragung und dann kaum Rücklauf der Antworten) und mangels Budget (die Daten wurden überproportional in Rostock und Umgebung aufgenommen und dann mittels fragwürdiger Analogien den Rest der Küste und insbesondere auf S-H umgerechnet) ist eine Studie entstanden, die man so nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen kann.

Hier ein paar kleine Ausschnitte aus der Studie:

Bei einer Studie zur Ermittlung der Fangmengen wurde nicht nach den Fangmengen gefragt. Cool. Diese wurden dann lieber anhand selektiver Beobachtungen auf die Angler umgerechnet.
_Erfahrungsgemäß sind Angler sehr zurückhaltend_
_mit Auskünften zur Menge ihrer Fängen; auf die Frage nach den Fängen wurde daher_
_verzichtet, um die Anzahl der möglichen Rückmeldungen nicht zu verringern._

Der Rücklauf der Fragebögen viel ein wenig mau aus:
M-V
_4,2 % der ausgegebenen Formulare_
S-H
_oder 3,0 % der versendeten Fragebögen_

Ob die Adressaten der Fragebögen einen repräsentativen Querschnitt der Anglerschaft darstellten, ist die erste Unbekannte.
Die zweite Unbekannte ist die Repräsentativität der wenigen Leute, die dann tatsächlich geantwortet hatten.

Und noch so eine kleine Randbedingung:
_Für die folgende Auswertung wurde angenommen, dass die Ergebnisse der Umfrage auch für die nichtorganisierten_
_Angler und für die außerhalb Schleswig-Holsteins wohnenden Sportfischer gültig sind._

Und geforscht wird natürlich heimatnah:
_Die Gesamt-Anzahl der Beprobungen wurde durch ökonomische Faktoren (Personal, zeitlicher_
_Aufwand, zurückzulegende Entfernungen) beeinflusst. Das Gebiet Rostock wurde intensiver als die_
_anderen Gebiete beprobt, weil die Beprobung innerhalb weniger Stunden oder eines Tages erfolgen_
_konnte und demzufolge keine Übernachtungen am Beprobungsort notwendig waren._

_Wie im Vorjahr entfiel etwa die Hälfte der Beprobungen (51 %) auf das Gebiet Rostock._

_Mehr Daten als 2005 konnten vom Bootsangeln gesammelt werden, diese stammen aber zu 89 % aus dem Gebiet Rostock._

Und nochmal wird ein wenig eingespart:
_Für die Beprobung der Kutter- und Bootsangelei_
_sowie dem Trolling wurden dann Häfen in räumlicher Nähe der zuvor festgelegten Strände ausgewählt,_
_um die Fahrzeiten zwischen den Probennahmen zu minimieren._

Und nun wird es richtig haarig bzgl. der Daten für S-H:
_Eine Schätzung der Anzahl der Angler in diesem_
_Bundesland wurde mit den vorhandenen Informationen mittels zweier alternativer Analogieschlüsse_
_zu M-V vorgenommen:_
_- Entweder: Die Anzahl der die Küstengewässer beangelnden Sportfischer steht in S-H in_
_gleicher Relation zu der Anzahl der organisierten Angler wie in M-V;_
_- Oder: Die Anzahl der die Küstengewässer beangelnden Sportfischer steht in S-H in gleicher_
_Relation zu der Anzahl gültigen Fischereischeine wie in M-V._


Die grossen Intervalle bei den Fangmengen sind übrigens nicht entstanden, weil die Wünsch-Dir-was-Mengen der Angler eingeflossen sind:
_Für die Berechnung der durch die Angelfischerei entnommenen Anzahl von Dorschen wurden die_
_ermittelte Anzahl der die Küstengewässer befischenden Angler, deren durchschnittlicher Aufwand_
_(aus den Aufwandsumfragen) und deren Einheitsfänge (aus den Vor-Ort-Beprobungen verwendet._

Und an die Existenz einer persistenten Grundgesamtheit glauben die Ersteller von Börsensoftware auch....

_Für die Untersuchung, ob zwei Stichproben zu einer Grundgesamtheit gehören, wurde der parameterfreie_
_χ2-Test verwendet_

Fazit:
Die Leute mussten eine Studie erstellen.
Dafür wurden sie beauftragt und dafür wurden sie auch bezahlt.
Aber die politischen Konsequenzen hätten sie sich, mit dieser Studie als Grundlage, verkneifen können.

Und zu guter Letzt:
_Jede Gewinnung von Daten aus dieser Fischerei bedarf daher der freiwilligen_
_Mitarbeit der Angler und Hobbyfischer. Um diese von dem Sinn der Datenerhebungen zu überzeugen,_​_wurden hunderte von Einzelgesprächen mit Anglern und Hobbyfischern geführt._

Anscheinend hat man auch mit einigen von Euch geredet.
Wurde Euch eigentlich auch die Konsequenz einer solchen Studie verdeutlicht?

Um jetzt eine andere Diskussion vorzubeugen:
Die Daten dieser Studie können stimmen (oder auch nicht).
Das ist absolut belanglos.
Es muss etwas für die Bestände der Dorsche getan werden!
Und eine von vielen Wissenschaftlern geforderte selektive Fischerei, die auch alle Fänge ausschliesslich der menschlichen Ernährung zuführt, die gibt es bereits.
Das sind wir Angler.
Bei den Anglern jetzt restriktiv zu werden, ist einfach kontraproduktiv.
Es gibt somit keinen Grund, sich als Angler bei dieser Diskussion zu verstecken.


----------



## raubangler (15. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Und noch so ein Hinweis, dass diese Studie primär dem Ziel dienen soll, die selektive Fischerei (somit uns) auszuschalten.

Auf der Internetseite der BFAFI wird diese Studie als grosse Neuigkeit angekündigt:
*Freizeitfischer angeln mehr Dorsch aus der Ostsee als bislang angenommen*

Ja, wieviel hat man denn bisher angenommen?
Lassen wir doch hier einfach die Studie selbst sprechen:
_Die aus nicht-systematischen_
_Voruntersuchungen (u.a. im Rahmen der Lachs- und Rotaugentun-Studie) gewonnenen Informationen_
_führten zur Arbeitshypothese, dass die Dorschfänge durch deutsche Freizeitfischer zumindest in_
_der Ostsee im Vergleich zu den Fangmengen der kommerziellen Fischerei *einen erheblichen Anteil*_
_*an der Gesamtentnahme darstellen* und daher in der Bestandsberechnung berücksichtigt werden_​_sollten._

Also sollte die Überschrift doch wohl lauten:
*Freizeitfischer angeln soviel Dorsch aus der Ostsee wie bislang angenommen*

Aber damit kann man wohl keine politischen Blumentöpfe gewinnen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Nachdenkenswert.
Da das erwähnt wurde:
Wer hat die Studie eigentlich in Auftrag gegeben bzw. bezahlt?



> Erfahrungsgemäß sind Angler sehr zurückhaltend mit Auskünften zur Menge ihrer Fängen


Habe ich persönlich eigentlich ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht (bin aber natürlich auch kein Wissenschaftler). Da wäre schon mal interessant wessen "Erfahrungen" hier angesprochen werden. 
Angler prahlen eigentlich eher recht gerne mit ihren Fängen (u.a. auch immer wieder hier im Forum zu belegen...).

Davon ab:
Dass wir Angler einen Einfluss haben, würde ich nicht bestreiten. 
Die genannte Größenordnung scheint mir persönlich allerdings zumindest diskussionswürdig.

Zum Thema künstliche Riffe:


> Vertreter vom Landesamt für Natur- und Umwelt sowie von der örtlichen NABU und BUND-Gruppe betonten den zweifelhaften Vorteil für die Umwelt (der 2. Link oben ist von dem entsprechenden Mitarbeiter des LANU!). Grundsätzlich würden sie sich aber nicht dagegen stellen nur eine öffentliche Förderung kann man sich da wohl abschminken.


Da steht aber im genannten zweiten Link auch klar drin, dass "künstliche Riffe" erwünscht sind, nur nicht aus "künstlichen Materialien" sondern aus natürlichen Steinen. Zudem geht es in der Studie explizit um "Fucus vesiculosus" (Blasentang) an solchen Riffen. Dass solche Riffe Fische anziehen, wird selbst da nicht bestritten

Zitate



> Nach unserer Meinung sollten aber öffentlich gefördert und als Ausgleichs-
> oder Renaturierungsmaßnahmen nur Riffe aus natürlichen Steinen ausgebracht werden
> dürfen Hierfür sehen wir allerdings unter den Vorgaben der WRRL einen starken
> Bedarf.





> Bereits nach einem halben Jahr wurden
> signifikant mehr Fische am Riff als in der Umgebung festgestellt (MOHR &
> SCHULZ 2003). Allerdings ist kaum davon auszugehen, dass das Riff in so kurzer Zeit
> den Fischbestand signifikant gefördert, sondern nur die schon vorhandenen Fische
> angezogen hat.


----------



## h1719 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Hallo Bordies, nach meiner Einschätzung ist der Dorschbestand in der westlichen Ostsee noch nicht so schlecht. Wir haben hier noch zufriedenstellende Sauerstoff-u.Salzgehaltverhältnisse, die für den Laichdorsch enorm wichtig sind. Anders in der östlichen Ostsee, östlich von Bornholm. Hier sind am Grund örtlich sehr schlechte Sauerstoffverhältnisse, der Salzgehalt ist auch zu gering. Dadurch kann der Dorsch seinen Laich nicht am Grunde absetzen. Durch den starken Eintrag von Süßwasser aus den Flüßen ist nur noch Brakwasser vorhanden. Hier müßen die Laichbestände geschützt werden, es wird aber sehr schwierig, da sich die baltischen Staate u. Polen nicht konsequent an Quoten u.Schonzeiten hält.


----------



## Wallerschreck (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ich muss raubangler zustimmung. Aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht ist diese Studie nicht verwendbar, da bereits die als Berechnungsgrundlage herangezogenen Daten keinerlei statistische Aussagekraft haben. Ich würde hier niemandem Lobbyarbeit unterstellen aber diese ganze Studie ist auf Sand gebaut und hat für mich den Eindruck einer absichtlichen Panikmache die einem bestimmten Zweck dient. Ob dieser Zweck nun die herbeiführung von Schonmaßnahmen oder ein anderer ist kann wohl nur der Verfasser klären.
Natürlich schadet jede Entnahme dem Bestand, aber für den Rückgang des Dorsches gibt es noch ganz andere Faktoren, das Einleiten von ungeklärten Schlämmen aus der norw. Offshoreindustrie schadet beispielsweise erwiesenermaßen der Fruchtbarkeit des Dorsches.


----------



## raubangler (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> ....
> Ich würde hier niemandem Lobbyarbeit unterstellen aber diese ganze Studie ist auf Sand gebaut und hat für mich den Eindruck einer absichtlichen Panikmache die einem bestimmten Zweck dient. Ob dieser Zweck nun die herbeiführung von Schonmaßnahmen oder ein anderer ist kann wohl nur der Verfasser klären.
> ....



Der Zweck steht in der Studie doch recht deutlich in der Zusammenfassung.
Es geht um die Einrichtung eines 'Managements' für den 'Ausgleich der Interessen der Freizeit- und Berufsfischerei'.
Wer somit glaubt, dass der Dorsch, den er durch eine etwaige Schonmaßnahme nicht fangen wird, dann weiter in der Ostsee schwimmen darf, dem fehlt ein wenig der Realitätssinn.


----------



## h1719 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Wir sollten nicht nur über Schonzeiten reden, sondern mal über Besatzmaßnahmen. Auch Dorsch ist schon erfolgreich erbrütet worden. Es sollte jader Ostseeanliegerstaat, der komerzielle Fischerei betreibt dazu verpflichtet werden, Dorsche zu erbrüten u. auszusetzen. Beim Ostseelachs hatte das schließlich auch schon einigen Erfolg.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Hoffentlich gibt es mal ein Einsehen und der Dorsch wird während der Laichzeit komplett vor Bootsanglern und Netzfischern geschützt.

Das wünsche ich mir wirklich sehr. Fern ab irgendwelcher Untersuchungen.

By the way:
Diese Studienschelte mutet etwas putzig an. Chefstatistiker unter sich. LOL.

Da greift hier auf Boardebene dasselbe Muster wie im Leben. Man stellt die Methode und die Unabhängigkeit in Frage und schnubbeldiwupp ist keine inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung mehr möglich und nötig.

Das sind Vereinfachungsmuster wie es sie auch in der Politik gibt. Was wirklich schade ist, ist dass leider die Fische keine Lobby haben.

Angler die gegen Schonmaßnahmen für den Dorsch sind, können eigentlich keine Meeresangler sein. Vermutlich sind das so "Einmal-im-Jahr-Laichdorschspezis", anders lassen sich hier bestimmte Äußerungen garnicht verstehen.

Uli


----------



## raubangler (17. September 2007)

*Benutzername*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Angler die gegen Schonmaßnahmen für den Dorsch sind, können eigentlich keine Meeresangler sein. Vermutlich sind das so "Einmal-im-Jahr-Laichdorschspezis", anders lassen sich hier bestimmte Äußerungen garnicht verstehen.
> 
> Uli



Gegen Schonmaßnahmen hat wohl niemand etwas.
Aber darum geht es hier dummerweise gar nicht.
Es geht um einen 'Ausgleich der Interessen der Freizeit- und Berufsfischerei'.
Ein Ausgleich ist ein Geben und Nehmen.
Nur zu blöd, dass wir Angler hier nur geben können.

Dieser Ausgleich soll dabei 'die hohe sozialökonomische Bedeutung der Angelfischerei' berücksichtigen.
Küstenangeln und Kleinbootangeln im Küstenbereich geniesst somit aufgrund seiner touristischen Bedeutung einen Schutzstatus.

Bleibt nur das richtige Bootsangeln.
Auf diese Zielgruppe hatte sich die Studie ja auch bereits eingeschossen.
Dann gibt es wohl bald auch ein Trollingverbot.
So bleiben wenigsten die Netze heil.....


----------



## Wallerschreck (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Generelle Schonmaßnahmen würde wohl kaum jemand ablehnen. Worum es mir ging war auch dieser bereits angesprochene "ausgleich" zwischen den Interessen. Da ist keine Rede vom Schonen des Dorsches sondern das dem einen etwas abgezogen wird was dem anderen dann zugute kommt. Der Dorsch selber schaut dabei aber in die Röhre.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

So weit ich das verstanden habe macht die Studie deutlich, dass Angler durchaus einen nicht zu vernachlässigenden Anteil am Gesamtfang haben. 

Soweit so gut, was folgt daraus? 

Ganz einfach, eine Schonzeit sollte tatsächlich alle betreffen. 

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ein Interessensausgleich zwischen Sportfischerei und Berufsfischerei ist wohl kaum vorzustellen, es sei denn man schränkt beide weiter ein. Die am einfachsten durchzusetzende Methode ist eine Verbot der Laichfischerei. Alles andere ist simpel zu umgehen und somit nur bedingt zielführend.

Letztlich ist es wohl relativ egal was wir hier diskutieren. Es läuft darauf hinaus, dass Angelkutter und Ostseefischer irgendwann pleite gehen, weil das Objekt der Begierde nicht mehr lohnenswert zu befischen ist. Wenn die Bestände sich dann ein wenig erholt haben, dann werden die verbliebenen Nordseetrawler dem Bestand den Rest geben. Man sollte schon mal vor Ort gewesen sein, wenn sich wenige Tage nach Erfüllung der Nordseequote der Hafen von Bagenkop füllt und die Strände sich mit Seegras füllen.

Ich war vor einem Jahr auf Samsö. Da gibt es keine Angelkutter mehr, weil es keinen nennenswerten Dorschbestand gibt. Die Unterwasserwelt um Samsö ist plattgepflügt. Man kann sich leicht vorstellen, was in den räumlich begrenzten Laichgebieten des Dorsches so tut.

Ich finde es äußerst ärgerlich, dass einfach nicht verstanden wird, dass nur eine umfassende Einschränkung der Fischerei, eben auch von Anglern, einen Gewinn für das Angeln an der Ostseeküste bedeutet.

Uli


----------



## EckernTroll (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ahoi Dorschfreunde |bla:

Ich muss nochmal putzig werden - ist aber auch das letzte Mal!



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Namen der Ersteller dieser Studie wurden nicht von mir in die Diskussion eingebracht.
> Bei so einem kontroversen Thema solltet Ihr ein wenig vorsichtiger mit Namensnennungen sein.



Und was ist das?



raubangler schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat dieser Herr Schultz die Fangergebnisse der Trollingboote mit "minimal 2 Angler" und dem Rutenwald hinten dran, auf alle Boote, die so in der Ostsee herumfahren, hochgerechnet. So erklären sich dann auch die tollen 50% der Anlandemenge der Berufsfischer, die wir Angler so bewerkstelligen.



Aber sei's drum, ich will mal nicht weiter den Online-Beschützer von Herrn Schultz spielen, aber zur Datenbasis der Studie muss ich trotzdem nochmal nerven:



raubangler schrieb:


> ... dann bist Du ein Statistik-Troll. Aber es sei Dir verziehen, denn nicht jeder hatte, so wie ich, Statistik als Studienfach.



Nö, wenn es so sein sollte, dann sei es mir nicht verziehen, da ich selber als Dozent an der Uni Statistikkurse gegeben habe und mir auch nur deshalb Einschätzungen hinsichtlich der Qualität der Studie erlaube. 

 Nochmal zur Datengrundlage der Studie: Unter Kapitel 4 "Diskussion und Bewertung" werden die Probleme und wie diesen begegnet wurde genau beschrieben. Nicht nur hieraus lassen sich die wesentlichen Kritikpunkte als haltlos identifizieren. Nur kurz zur Datenbasis:



raubangler schrieb:


> Mangels Daten (selektive Auswahl der Angler für eine Befragung und dann kaum Rücklauf der Antworten) und mangels Budget (die Daten wurden überproportional in Rostock und Umgebung aufgenommen und dann mittels fragwürdiger Analogien den Rest der Küste und insbesondere auf S-H umgerechnet) ist eine Studie entstanden, die man so nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen kann.



Nur soviel: Das ist falsch! Die wesentliche Basis der Studie ist die Briefbefragung gewesen. Hierbei war ein verwertbarer Rücklauf von 1.126 Fragebögen in MV (4,2%) und von 1.187 in SH (3,0%) zu verzeichnen. Das ist für eine Auswertung völlig ausreichend und legitim. In der empirischen Sozialforschung ist eine Größenordnung um die 5% völlig normal! Das sollte man wissen, wenn man sowas studiert hat!



raubangler schrieb:


> Und geforscht wird natürlich heimatnah: _Die Gesamt-Anzahl der Beprobungen wurde durch ökonomische Faktoren (Personal, zeitlicher __Aufwand, zurückzulegende Entfernungen) beeinflusst. Das Gebiet Rostock wurde intensiver als die __anderen Gebiete beprobt, weil die Beprobung innerhalb weniger Stunden oder eines Tages erfolgen __konnte und demzufolge keine Übernachtungen am Beprobungsort notwendig waren._



Dass in Forschungsprojekten gespart wird, ist völlig normal und auch wünschenswert. Wie oft schreien die Leute wegen der Verschwendung von Steuergeldern. Du tust hier so, als ob sich die gesamte Studie ausschließlich auf die Befragungen vor Ort stützt. Das ist nicht so. Die Briefbefragungen wurden durch die Befragungen vor Ort nur ergänzt. Und dass man nicht die gesamte Küste ständig bereisen kann - hierbei handelt es sich nämlich um monatliche Befragungen über mehrere Jahre! - ist doch wohl klar.



raubangler schrieb:


> Und zu guter Letzt: _Jede Gewinnung von Daten aus dieser Fischerei bedarf daher der freiwilligen__Mitarbeit der Angler und Hobbyfischer. Um diese von dem Sinn der Datenerhebungen zu überzeugen,__wurden hunderte von Einzelgesprächen mit Anglern und Hobbyfischern geführt._
> Anscheinend hat man auch mit einigen von Euch geredet.
> Wurde Euch eigentlich auch die Konsequenz einer solchen Studie verdeutlicht?



Ja! Wer die Studie aufmerksam liest, wird genau das auch lesen können. Es hat viele Gespräche, Präsentationen und Veröffentlichungen gegeben, die die Angler hinsichtlich der möglichen Konsequenzen aufklären sollten. Und anscheinend hat es eine Menge von Leuten gegeben, die trotzdem bereit waren, an der Studie teil zu nehmen. Auch wenn Beschränkungen drohen!



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Daten dieser Studie können stimmen (oder auch nicht). Das ist absolut belanglos.



Das sehe ich etwas anders und außerdem hätten wir uns die Diskussion darum dann ja sparen können.



raubangler schrieb:


> Es muss etwas für die Bestände der Dorsche getan werden!
> Und eine von vielen Wissenschaftlern geforderte selektive Fischerei, die auch alle Fänge ausschließlich der menschlichen Ernährung zuführt, die gibt es bereits. Das sind wir Angler.
> Bei den Anglern jetzt restriktiv zu werden, ist einfach kontraproduktiv. Es gibt somit keinen Grund, sich als Angler bei dieser Diskussion zu verstecken.



Bei Letzterem hast Du vollkommen Recht! Verstecken müssen wir uns bestimmt nicht und genau deswegen reden wir ja überhaupt darüber. Kontraproduktiv kann aber quasi nichts sein, was dem Dorsch helfen würde. Sicherlich würde auch ich eine einseitige Beschränkung nur der Angler als völlig überzogen und unangebracht empfinden. Trotzdem kommen wir nicht umhin festzustellen, dass wir halt mit dabei sind, den Dorsch in der Ostsee zu dezimieren, ob wir ihn nun essen oder nicht. Und in einem Gesamtpaket zum Schutz des Dorsches müssen wir uns m.E. beteiligen.

Warum nicht mal eine generelle also für alle geltende Schonzeit z.B. vom 1. März bis 30. April ausprobieren (im Sinne eines von Uli angesprochenen Laichfischverbotes!). Auf den Kuttern könnten vielleicht Ausnahmeregelungen gelten (bis auf das Laichfischverbot!), eventuell in Kombination mit einer Fangbeschränkung. Dazu ganzjährige oder temporäre Schutzgebiete, deren Ausweisung sich an den Laichplätzen orientieren. Vorausgesetzt, die Kutterkapitäne könnten damit leben: wem von uns würde das wirklich weh tun?

Das ganze muss dann natürlich von der EU flankiert werden mit einer gesetzlich geregelten Reduzierung der Gewässerverschmutzung besonders in Osteuropa, der weiteren Fangbegrenzungen der Berufsfischerei, neue Mindestmaße, neue Fangtechniken (geringerer Beifang) und einem geeigneten Kontrollsystem und höherer Strafen für die illegale Fischerei. Dazu sollte man ein Monitoring-Programm installieren (oder ausbauen, weil Monitoring gibt es ja schon), was die Bestände kontrolliert und z.B. auch andere Probleme wie die Einschleppung und Einwanderung von Invasoren, wie der Rippenqualle berücksichtigt. Auch die Vermehrung der Sprotte kann im Übrigen ein Problem für die Dorschbrut darstellen. Alles Faktoren, die zukünftig berücksichtigt werden müssen. 
Dann beten wir alle, dass die Herbst- und Winterstürme viel Salzwasser aus der Nordsee in die Ostsee drücken und dem Dorsch geht es bald wieder prächtig. 

Ich weiß: alles Wunschdenken, aber Wünsche können ja auch mal in Erfüllung gehen. Aber dafür muss man halt was tun!!!

P.S. @ Raubangler:



> Dann gibt es wohl bald auch ein Trollingverbot.
> So bleiben wenigsten die Netze heil.....


Kann ich gar nicht drüber lachen. Wir scheinen eine andere Auffassung von Humor zu haben. Aber ich steh auch eher auf subtileren Humor als auf die Vorschlaghammerlacher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> Warum nicht mal eine generelle also für alle geltende Schonzeit z.B. vom 1. März bis 30. April ausprobieren


Weils nicht ausreicht bei den Wetterschwankungen und die Dorsche mal früher, mal später laichen.

Nochmal:
Großflächige, ganzjährige, streng kontrollierte Schongebiete in Laichgebieten:
Wäre so einfach um- und durchzusetzen, viel einfacher als jede Art von Schonzeit/Schonmaß etc....

Aber da wird dann wohl die Berufsfischerei nicht mitspielen, die Angler mit Sicherheit.......


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber da wird dann wohl die Berufsfischerei nicht mitspielen, die Angler mit Sicherheit.......


 

verständlich...

aber, wenn die entschädigung bekommen würden, dann würden die sehr gerne mitmachen denke ich, geht ja um deren zukunft. und wenn wir von entschädigung sprechen sind wir beim größten problem... das liebe geld


----------



## noworkteam (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

ich weiss garnicht wo das problem ist.
die studie schlägt doch selbst die möglichen massnahmen für den "Interessen-Ausgleich" vor:

_Es ist aus* Gründen der Fairness daher kaum einzusehen*, dass die offenbar expandierende Freizeitfischerei mit ihren erheblichen Dorschfängen von diesen Regulierungsmaßnahmen nicht betroffen ist. Bisher unterliegen die Angler nur den in Kapitel 2.2 angegebenen Regularien. Für die nahe Zukunft vorstellbar wäre z.B. die *Festlegung einer Laichschonzeit analog der für die kommerzielle Fischerei.* Eine solche Maßnahme würde, wie die Gespräche im Rahmen dieser Studie ergeben haben, zumindest bei den aktiveren Anglern akzeptiert werden. "_​ 
_Ein weitergehender Schritt wäre die *Begrenzung der Fangmenge**,* wie es sie bisher nur für Salmoniden, Hecht und Zander in den Gewässern Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns gibt. Allerdings ist die Einhaltung einer solchen Begrenzung bei der hohen Dispersion der Angeltätigkeit schwer zu kontrollieren - mit Ausnahme der Angelkutterfahrten. Für diese müsste eine __Begrenzung so bemessen sein, dass die Mitfahrt trotz der für den Kutter zu entrichtenden Gebühr (aktuelle Tagespreise 25 – 35 €) für den Angler noch attraktiv ist, wenn aus sozioökonomischen Erwägungen dieser Sektor erhalten werden soll._​ 
_Auch kleine Maßnahmen der Angelfischerei können zu einer nachhaltigeren Bewirtschaftung der Fischbestände beitragen. So *könnte der Einsatz von „circle hooks“ vorgeschrieben werden*, wenn wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen belegen, dass dies die Überlebensrate geangelter_
_und zurückgesetzter Dorsche signifikant erhöht._​


Sollte jedoch der Fischbestand völlig einbrechen, könnte man sich weg von der Berufsfischerei Richtung Freizeit-und Sportfischerei bewegen (eventuell):​ 
Zitat:​

_Ohnehin sollte bei der Einführung zusätzlicher Regulierungen für die Freizeitfischerei beachtet werden, dass diese insbesondere für die strukturschwächeren Küstenregionen eine erhebliche _
_ökonomische Bedeutung hat. Solche Überlegungen führten z.B. an der USamerikanischen Westküste, dazu, dass die kommerzielle Fischerei auf die rotbarschverwandten rock cods vollständig eingestellt wurde und die Nutzung dieser Ressource nur noch durch game fishing erfolgt. Diese Sebastes-Bestände* waren allerdings in erheblich kritischerem Zustand* __*als* z-B. *der Dorsch der westlichen Ostsee*, und neben den sozioökonomischen Erwägungen_ _*spielte auch eine Rolle*, dass die kommerzielle *Schleppnetzfischerei* in diesen_ *felsigen Gebieten* _die Habitate_ _*umfangreich zerstörte*. Auch dies ist zumindest *in der Ostsee nicht der *__*Fall*._​ 
*Quelle: 4.8 Ansätze für eine Veränderung des Managements der auch von*
_*Anglern genutzten Ressource*_​


nur zitiert ....

Zeit / Menge / Haken regulieren und wenn der dorschbestand trotzdem einbricht,..ach das schenke ich mir....

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## EckernTroll (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



h1719 schrieb:


> Wir sollten nicht nur über Schonzeiten reden, sondern mal über Besatzmaßnahmen. Auch Dorsch ist schon erfolgreich erbrütet worden. Es sollte jader Ostseeanliegerstaat, der komerzielle Fischerei betreibt dazu verpflichtet werden, Dorsche zu erbrüten u. auszusetzen. Beim Ostseelachs hatte das schließlich auch schon einigen Erfolg.



Das ist sicherlich keine schlechte Idee!

Es gibt inzwischen auch recht gute Erfolge bei der Dorschzucht in der Aquakultur. Wir haben dazu mal vor geraumer Zeit einen Artikel geschrieben. Wer Bock hat, kann sich den hier angucken. Hierin ist auch ein Link zu einer echt geilen Seite: http://www.nocatch.co.uk/

Die Jungs und Mädels in UK machen das schon ganz ordentlich und haben zudem einen super witzigen Internetauftritt.
Sicherlich auch nicht die ultimative Lösung, aber viele Kleinigkeiten könnten helfen...


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Aquakultur?

Wovon werden denn die Fischlein groß???

Uli


----------



## raubangler (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



EckernTroll schrieb:


> Und was ist das?


Das es einen Herrn Schultz überhaupt gibt, habe ich einen Beitrag hier entnommen. Und da wurde bereits kontrovers diskutiert. Darauf bezog sich meine Mahnung, mit Namensnennungen vorsichtig zu sein.
Wer die Studie erstellt hat, ist mir ansonsten ziemlich egal.
Wichtig ist zu wissen, welches Institut und welche Interessensgruppen dahinter stehen.



EckernTroll schrieb:


> Nö, wenn es so sein sollte, dann sei es mir nicht verziehen, da ich selber als Dozent an der Uni Statistikkurse gegeben habe und mir auch nur deshalb Einschätzungen hinsichtlich der Qualität der Studie erlaube.


Das war aus den Beiträgen nicht so ganz ersichtlich.
Besonders der etwas provokante Wikipedia-Link hat anderes vermuten lassen.#h


EckernTroll schrieb:


> Nur soviel: Das ist falsch! Die wesentliche Basis der Studie ist die Briefbefragung gewesen. Hierbei war ein verwertbarer Rücklauf von 1.126 Fragebögen in MV (4,2%) und von 1.187 in SH (3,0%) zu verzeichnen. Das ist für eine Auswertung völlig ausreichend und legitim. In der empirischen Sozialforschung ist eine Größenordnung um die 5% völlig normal! Das sollte man wissen, wenn man sowas studiert hat!


Selbst wenn die Grundgesamtheit repräsentativ getroffen wurde, muss man die Gruppe der Rückläufer genau betrachten.
Aber das erübrigt sich hier, da die Angler viel zu inhomogen sind, um durch solch eine Briefbefragung überhaupt erfasst werden zu können.

Da man sich ja auf die Bootsangler konzentriert hat, wäre eine umfassende Stichprobe der Fangmengen auf See durch die Fischereiaufsicht die einzige Möglichkeit gewesen, um brauchbare Ergebnisse zu erhalten.

Damit würde man dann auch eine bedeutende Gruppe der Bootsangler einigermaßen korrekt erfassen. Die startet nämlich mit Schlauchboot und 5 PS vom Campingplatz oder Ufer aus - ausserhalb der wichtigen Verprobung im Hafen.
Und das meist auch im Hochsommer (da Familienurlaub), wo die Dorsche ausser Reichweite solcher Gefährte schwimmen.
Aber durch solch eine Briefbefragung können es dann leicht 14 Aufwandstage mal 5 Dorsche werden.....


EckernTroll schrieb:


> Dass in Forschungsprojekten gespart wird, ist völlig normal und auch wünschenswert. Wie oft schreien die Leute wegen der Verschwendung von Steuergeldern. Du tust hier so, als ob sich die gesamte Studie ausschließlich auf die Befragungen vor Ort stützt.


Nö, ausschließlich nicht.
Aber eine schöne Übersicht über Rostock ist es dann doch geworden.


EckernTroll schrieb:


> Das sehe ich etwas anders und außerdem hätten wir uns die Diskussion darum dann ja sparen können.


Die Studie an sich wäre völlig irrelevant, wenn die Implikation mit dem Ausgleich mit den Berufsfischern dort nicht enthalten wäre.

Ansonsten könnte man auch sagen, dass eine hohe Entnahme durch die Angler immer positiv zu bewerten ist, da diese selektiv und somit umweltgerecht fischen. Sollen sich doch die weniger umweltgerechten Fischereimethoden einschränken.
Das würde auch der Linie dieser Institute entsprechen, wenn sie denn ihre eigenen Publikationen ernst nehmen würden.

Aber der Schuss geht hier in die andere Richtung los.
Und da sollte auch der BAC mal so langsam aufwachen.


EckernTroll schrieb:


> P.S. @ Raubangler:
> 
> Kann ich gar nicht drüber lachen. Wir scheinen eine andere Auffassung von Humor zu haben. Aber ich steh auch eher auf subtileren Humor als auf die Vorschlaghammerlacher.


Ich weiss nicht, wo Du den Vorschlaghammerlacher siehst.
Das war ernst gemeint!
Jetzt ist eine Erwartungshaltung auf interessierter Seite entstanden, die auch Resultate sehen will.
Und wenn die Tourismusverbände ein wenig auf Zack sind, dann bleibt als (erstes) Opfer nur der 'gehobene' Bootsangler übrig.


----------



## EckernTroll (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wovon werden denn die Fischlein groß???



Hierbei vergessen viele Leute immer, dass "frei lebende" Fische auch nicht von Luft und Liebe aufwachsen.
Auch wenn mir klar ist, dass die Fischerei auf Futterfisch ebenso mit vielen Problemen behaftet ist, so kann man auch daran arbeiten. 

Bei der ganzen Geschichte darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass der Bedarf an Fisch und eben auch an Dorsch da ist, dass diser ständig zunimmt und dass dieser auch gedeckt werden will. Vielleicht ist ab und zu auch ein Wechsel zum geringeren Übel notwendig. 

Im Speziellen der "Biodorsch" ist sicherlich eine gute Alternative, ansonsten würde er vom WWF nicht als positiv bewertet werden.

"_Der World Wildlife Fund (WWF) sieht die ökologischen Kabeljaufarmen positiv. "Wir hoffen, dass noch mehr konventionelle Fischzuchtbetriebe umsteigen." Dennoch warnt die Sprecherin der Tierschutzorganisation, Maren Esmark, vor allzu großem Optimismus: "Zuchtkabeljau wird niemals das Problem der Überfischung lösen. Wir haben die Bestände des wilden Kabeljaus vollkommen ruiniert._"


----------



## hans albers (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> _Zuchtkabeljau wird niemals das Problem der Überfischung lösen. Wir haben die Bestände des wilden Kabeljaus vollkommen ruiniert._"


dieser satz sagt doch einiges aus...
ich glaube ,die gesunde mischung machts,
(also +schonzeit /fangbegrenzung/gebiete)
und @raubangler:
deine argumentation in allen ehren,
aber das darüber-diskutieren wer
jetzt schlussendlich am zurückgang verantwortlich ist,
bringt den beständen auch nichts..
(ist doch eh klar)
auch wenn wir als angler nur prozentual 
zu einem geringen teil daran beteiligt sind,
würden wir doch ein zeichen setzten
("wo wir uns doch so gern als umweltbewusst sehen" )
und schaden wirds dem dorsch bestimmt nicht|supergri

greetz
hans


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



EckernTroll schrieb:


> Hierbei vergessen viele Leute immer, dass "frei lebende" Fische auch nicht von Luft und Liebe aufwachsen.


 
Irgendwie seid ihr mir hier zu schlau. Ich bin wohl einer von den vielen, die das immer vergessen.

Ich hätte jetzt so gedacht, dass es um die Frage geht wieviel Biomasse die Ostsee produzieren kann. Ob ich die Dorsche jetzt so kaputt fische oder ihnen die Futtertiere nehme, ist doch relativ wurscht oder?

So richtig klar wird mir der Unterschied nicht. Ich halte das für ziemlichen Etikettenschwindel.

Aber womöglich erläutert das jetzt einer der Herren Universitätsdozenten, damit auch Leute wie ich, die von eher schlichterer Struktur sind, das auch verstehen können.

Uli


----------



## Rosi (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

in der ostseezeitung wurde die studie unter der überschrift" angler fangen fischern den dorsch weg" auf der ersten seite gewertet. 

wer auch immer diese studie finanziert hat, läßt doch die hauptursachen für den rückgang des dorschbestandes außen vor. hier sollen sich fischer und angler medienwirksam zerfleischen.

ich habe hier den vorentwurf zum abschlußbericht des eff-op deutschland gefunden. 
aquakulturgestütztes dorschmanagement in der westlichen ostsee. 

bei rostock sollen irgendwann mal 4mio 5g schwere fischchen pro jahr ausgesetzt werden. ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wann das losgeht, an der anlage wird wohl schon gebaut. 

wenn ihr den vorentwurf lest ( seite 65-77 ), wird dort nicht von überfischung durch angler oder fischer gesprochen, sondern über ungünstige witterungsbedingingen und den salzgehalt der ostsee. da frage ich mich nun, wer interesse daran hat, den anglern den schwarzen peter in die schuhe zu schieben?

http://portal-fischerei.de/fileadmin/redaktion/dokumente/fischerei/070223_Entwurf-Ex-ante.pdf


----------



## EckernTroll (17. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Zumindest können wir uns ja jetzt anständig unterhalten, auch wenn wir - gelinde gesagt - nicht gerade deckungsgleiche Meinungen vertreten #h



raubangler schrieb:


> Damit würde man dann auch eine bedeutende Gruppe der Bootsangler einigermaßen korrekt erfassen. Die startet nämlich mit Schlauchboot und 5 PS vom Campingplatz oder Ufer aus - ausserhalb der wichtigen Verprobung im Hafen. Und das meist auch im Hochsommer (da Familienurlaub), wo die Dorsche ausser Reichweite solcher Gefährte schwimmen. Aber durch solch eine Briefbefragung können es dann leicht 14 Aufwandstage mal 5 Dorsche werden.....



Die Küste der Eckernförder Bucht ist gesäumt mit Campingplätzen und vor diesen tummeln sich - da gebe ich Dir absolut Recht - besonders im Sommer viele Kleinbootangler. Dass diese aber außerhalb der Dorsche fischen und wohl möglich kaum Fische aus dem Wasser ziehen, da kann ich Dir nicht zustimmen. Die Angeln genau da, wo wir auch angeln und die fangen auch im Sommer genauso ihre Fische, wie wir das tun.



raubangler schrieb:


> Aber der Schuss geht hier in die andere Richtung los.
> Und da sollte auch der BAC mal so langsam aufwachen.



Mein Hinweis auf den B.A.C. sollte lediglich untermauern, was der B.A.C. für Arbeit leistet und dass er sich eben nicht nur für Trollingangler stark macht. Und eines möchte ich unterstreichen: Der Umstand, dass ich dort im Vorstand bin, bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass ich hier die Meinung des B.A.C. wieder gebe! Das ist meine persönliche Meinung, die aber, soweit ich weiß, viele verantwortungsbewusste Mitglieder teilen. Und übrigens: der B.A.C. muss nicht aufwachen, der schläft nämlich nicht! 



raubangler schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, wo Du den Vorschlaghammerlacher siehst. Das war ernst gemeint!
> Jetzt ist eine Erwartungshaltung auf interessierter Seite entstanden, die auch Resultate sehen will. Und wenn die Tourismusverbände ein wenig auf Zack sind, dann bleibt als (erstes) Opfer nur der 'gehobene' Bootsangler übrig.



Den vermeintlichen Lacher habe ich in dem - wie ich finde - ziemlich missglückten kausalen Zusammenhang gesehen, den Du zwischen Trolling und kaputten Netzen herstellst. Kaputte Netze sind seit einer Aufklärungskamapagne des B.A.C. eigentlich weitestgehend Geschichte.

Und dass das Trolling hier in einem besonders gefährdeten Licht steht, sehe ich auch völlig anders. Denn das sollte auch dem absoluten Angellaien inzwischen klar sein: Die Anzahl an Schleppanglern ist sehr klein und auch die fangen nicht immer Fische und müssen sich auch jeden Fisch erarbeiten. Die untergeordnete Bedeutung der Schleppangler geht im Übrigen auch aus der Studie hervor.

"_Die Angelmethode mit dem höchsten Aufwand ist mit mehr
als einem Drittel des Gesamtaufwandes das Bootsangeln, auf Trolling entfällt dagegen nur 1-2 % des Gesamtaufwandes."

"Trolling (3 %) und Watangeln (1 %) spielten für den Dorsch-
Gesamtfang nur eine unbedeutende Rolle."

_


sundvogel schrieb:


> Irgendwie seid ihr mir hier zu schlau. Ich bin wohl einer von den vielen, die das immer vergessen. Ich hätte jetzt so gedacht, dass es um die Frage geht wieviel Biomasse die Ostsee produzieren kann. Ob ich die Dorsche jetzt so kaputt fische oder ihnen die Futtertiere nehme, ist doch relativ wurscht oder? So richtig klar wird mir der Unterschied nicht. Ich halte das für ziemlichen Etikettenschwindel. Aber womöglich erläutert das jetzt einer der Herren Universitätsdozenten, damit auch Leute wie ich, die von eher schlichterer Struktur sind, das auch verstehen können. Uli



Uli, wir sind alles Blender und gar nicht so schlau, wie wir tun.#d  Und falls das arogant geklungen haben sollte, was ich geschrieben habe, dann tut mir das leid!

Zum Beispiel gerate ich ganz schnell ins geistige Vakuum, wenn es um biologischen Fragen geht. Ich versuche trotzdem mal zu erklären, was ich meinte:

Ich denke (noch) nicht, dass das Problem der Mangel an Futterfisch ist, denn besonders Sprotte und Hering zeigen in der Ostsee meines Wissens eine sehr stabile Populationsgröße. Sonst könnte ich mir auch nicht erklären, warum der Dorsch sich z.B. einer Konkurrenz durch die Sprotte ausgesetzt sieht. Ganz plump gesagt, bräuchte er sie dann ja nur auffressen. Das Problem ist doch glaube ich eher, dass eben durch die Futterfischerei auch tierischer Beifang produziert wird und somit auch Dorsche. Sicherlich hast Du aber auch Recht, dass wenn man diese "Gammelfischerei" zur Fischmehlherstellung übertreibt, auch die Futterfische im Bestand gefährden kann. Aber vielleicht könnte man dann erstmal aufhören Fischmehl an Landtiere zu verfüttern und anfangen es da zu verbrauchen, wo es herkommt.
So ich habe genug Senf dazu gegeben, nun meldet sich der Herr Universitätsdozent ab! Dem Dorsch und Euch alles Gute!


----------



## Dipsdive (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Hi Hans, raubangler und alle Interessierten,
möchte auch noch ein paar Anmerkungen zur Studie loswerden. Um die Anmerkungen von euch nachzuvollziehen, habe ich mir über Stunden die vielen Seiten der Studie (Langversion) durchgelesen |bigeyes. Habe mir das wichtigste rauskopiert und noch mal durchgelesen.
Alles in allem bin ich doch ziemlich enttäuscht von der Arbeit… speziell wie die Zahlen/Daten erhoben wurden, werfen doch einige Fragen auf ;+

Natürlich ist die Fragestellung der durch Angler gefangenen Dorsche, eine äußerst schwierige. Das hat man schon bei den Treffen erlebt, wo Herr Schultz die Angler befragt bzw. beobachtet hat. Nicht selten wurden Absprachen getroffen, bzw. Fangzahlen verschwiegen oder verfälscht. Unsere geangelten Fische werden doch bei jedem Bier größer und die Anzahl der gefangenen Fische steigt stetig :q 

Wenn ich mir die einzelnen Rückläuferraten anschaue, da wird mir ganz schwindelig:
(in roter Schrift Orginaltext)
*In den Jahren 2004 bis 2006 wurden insgesamt rund 67 000 Fragebögen verteilt*
*Die Rückläuferrate (nur auswertbare Bögen) betrug 3.0 bis 4.4 %.*

*DMV(Deutscher Meeresanglerverband*
*Lediglich 42 Leser des Meeresangler-Magazins (3 %) sandten für*
*2004 ausgefüllte Fragebögen ein, für 2005 waren nur 2 Rückläufer zu verzeichnen.*

*Unter Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen: Von den verteilten Formularen wurden für das Jahr 2004 65 zurückgesandt (Rücksenderate 5,8 %).*

*In je einer Ausgabe von „Kutter & Küste“ (Heft 18) und „Rute & Rolle“ (Heft 4/2005; beide Möller Neue Medien VerlagsGmbH, Berlin) wurden Fangtageblätter rund 50000 bzw. 61000 Stück beigelegt*
*24 Leser dieser Zeitschriften antworteten insgesamt auf die Anfrage (ca. 0,02 % Rücksenderate)*
Diese Daten wurden qualitativ ausgewertet, flossen aber nicht in die Gesamtfangberechnung ein.

*Eignern und Kapitänen von Angelkuttern*
Von den Eignern und Kapitänen von Angelkuttern konnten nur wenige Angaben erhalten werden. Für fünf Jahre des Referenzzeitraumes 1999-2006 liegen Daten von nur jeweils *einem* Kutter vor, für drei Jahre dagegen von jeweils sechs Kuttern. Nur diese drei Jahre, 2002, 2005 und 2006, wurden für die Berechnung des Aufwandes verwendet. Die Kutter waren in diesen Jahren zwischen 113 und 136 mal jährlich auf See, ihre Auslastung betrug jeweils über 80 %. 

Bei Hochrechnung der Angaben der sechs Kutter auf die Gesamtzahl der Angelkutter an der deutschen Ostseeküste ergibt sich ein jährlicher Aufwand von 343 000 Tagen für 2002 und 250 000 Tagen für 2006. 


Irgendwie verwunderlich, dass basierend auf dieser sehr kleinen Datenmengen und den damit verbundenen Hochrechnungen, sich unser Angelschicksal auf der Ostsee entscheiden soll. Verwunderlich für mich, weil ich keine Statistik studiert habe und ich die Rückläufer als sehr niedrig betrachte.

Die Vorortbeprobungen haben sich tatsächlich oft auf das Gebiet in Rostock konzentriert.

Dazu unter Empfehlung nachzulesen:
Vor-Ort-Beprobungen haben sich u.a. zur Bestimmung der Einheitsfänge bewährt und sollten fortgeführt werden. 
Der gegenwärtig stark auf das Gebiet Rostock konzentrierte
Beprobungsaufwand sollte besser verteilt werden, auf der Grundlage einer Analyse der Variabilität der Daten. Dies würde eine Erweiterung des Beprobungspersonals erfordern,
z.B. durch die Anstellung geringfügig Beschäftigter in den Zentren der Angelfischerei.

Auch die Hobbyfischer kommen sehr gut weg. Unter *Anlandungen**der Hobbyfischerei aus der Ostsee liest man:*
In Mecklenburg-Vorpommern wurde Dorsch nur in der Stellnetzfischerei gefangen. Der Einheitsfang (Fang pro Fischereitag) betrug 1,3 Dorsche. Daraus ergibt sich ein jährlicher Gesamtfang von ca. 12.500 Dorschen mit einer Gesamtmasse von ca. 13,8 t für die gesamte Stellnetz-Hobbyfischerei dieses Bundeslandes.

1,3 Dorsche in jeweils einem bis zu 100 meter langen Netz an einem Fischereitag….das klingt erst mal sehr wenig! Kann man diese Zahl glauben, ich halte sie für zu niedrig.

Es wurden ja auch andere Fischarten in der Studie untersucht. Bei der Meerforelle ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Watangler und Trollingangler zwischen 260 und 460 % im Vergleich der kommerziellen Fischerei der westlichen Ostsee fangen sollen!!!! Und da dachten wir doch immer, die kilometerlangen Netze fangen uns die Mefos zu einem Großteil weg.
Hier der Orginalwortlaut:
Anders ist die Situation bei der Meerforelle. Hier übersteigt die Entnahme durch Freizeitfischerei die der kommerziellen Fischerei nach den sehr vorläufigen Daten dieser Studie erheblich.

*Zum Vergleich mit den Fängen der Fischer wurde für die Fänge der Freizeitfischerei ein Durchschnittsgewicht für die Meerforelle von 1,5 kg angenommen.*

*1,5 kg Gewicht im Durchschnitt, das dürften die meisten Trollingangler noch erreichen, die vielen tausend Watanglern aber eher nicht!*

Im Übrigen ist die Schonzeit für Lachs & Meerforelle auf Seite 9 nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand. 

Fazit: Ich habe da einige Bedenken ob die Studie die geangelten Dorschfänge wirklich korrekt wiedergeben. Wenn man aber die Zahlen der Studie akzeptiert, muß man aber auch bereit sein, die Meerforellenfänge unter einem neuen Licht zu sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Naja, wenn man Dipsdives Zahlen so anguckt, scheint es wirklic hso als ob die Fänge der Angler extrem hoch angesetzt wurde, die der Berufsfischer extrem niedrig.



> 1,3 Dorsche in jeweils einem bis zu 100 meter langen Netz an einem Fischereitag


Da würde kein Mensch mehr ein Netz stellen, da die Arbeit damit (inkl. putzen des Netzes) jeden Ertrag um ein mehrfaches übersteigen würde.

Für Angler macht das ja nichts aus, wer aber davon leben will, könnte sich das nicht leisten.

Und eine Belegungsquote von 80% auf einem Angelkutter im Schnitt??
Da würden aber die Heiligenhafener Reeder sich die Finger nach lecken.....

Und zum Thema Meerforelle:
Wie viel Mefo wird als "Ostseelachs" vermarktet?
Wie viele Mefos werden "schwarz" gefischt und überhaupt nicht erfasst?

Dennoch kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Situation bei der Mefo etwas anders aussieht als beim Dorsch, da können die Angler "gezielter" fischen.



> Fazit: Ich habe da einige Bedenken ob die Studie die geangelten Dorschfänge wirklich korrekt wiedergeben


. 
Je mehr ich hier drüber lese, desto mehr denke ich das auch.....

Problem Zucht/Mast:


> Ich denke (noch) nicht, dass das Problem der Mangel an Futterfisch ist, denn besonders Sprotte und Hering zeigen in der Ostsee meines Wissens eine sehr stabile Populationsgröße.


Dabei sollte man nicht vergessen, dass der Hering (wieder) stabil ist. Wenn aber vermehrt gemöästet wird, wird sich das natürlich auch auf die Futterfischpopulation auswirken unddementsprechend den noch freilebenden Fischen entsprechend weniger Futter zur Verfügung stehen (extrem zu sehen momentan beim Thunfischmästen im Mittelmeer..)..

Nicht beantwortet wurde bisher die Frage wer die Studie in Auftrag gegeben hat und (vor allem) wer sie bezahlt hat.
Das würde mich inzwischen am meisten interessieren.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



EckernTroll schrieb:


> Uli, wir sind alles Blender und gar nicht so schlau, wie wir tun.#d Und falls das arogant geklungen haben sollte, was ich geschrieben habe, dann tut mir das leid!


 
Es hat ziemlich arrogant geklungen. Im übrigen war mein Posting ironisch gemeint. Das ihr euch mit euren Bildungskünsten brüstet, "...ich hatte Statistik in der Uni...", "...ich war Dozent dafür...", "...ich habe den dicksten...", ist einer solchen Diskussion nicht wirklich dienlich. Solche Studien sollte man mit der angemessenen Distanz wahrnehmen. Für einen Denkanstoß ist sie womöglich geignet, für echte Konsquenzen ist wohl die Datenlage etwas mau.

Die Kernfrage wäre wohl eher und für dieses Forum besser geeignet:

"Wie stehen Mitglieder des Anglerboards zu Schonmaßnahmen für den Dorsch."

Das dabei Möglichkeiten und Kausalzusammenhänge diskutiert werden ist für mich selbstverständlich und würde auch erfolgen, wenn für genügend User eine Relevanz bestünde.

Dieser Austausch zwischen Fachidioten - das ist keineswegs beleidigend gemeint - führt an der Sache vorbei und die Diskussionen über die Verwertbarkeit der Studie wirken auf einige eher bizzar. 


Achja, ich durfte mich im Rahmen meines beruflichen Werdegangs auch mal mit Statistik und Stochastik auseinandersetzen. Aber so spannend war es nicht.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dabei sollte man nicht vergessen, dass der Hering (wieder) stabil ist. Wenn aber vermehrt gemöästet wird, wird sich das natürlich auch auf die Futterfischpopulation auswirken unddementsprechend den noch freilebenden Fischen entsprechend weniger Futter zur Verfügung stehen (extrem zu sehen momentan beim Thunfischmästen im Mittelmeer..)..


 
So richtig leicht fällt es mir ja nicht, das zuzugeben. Aber Thomas wirft hier doch wirklich eine interessante Frage auf. Irgendwoher muß das Futter ja kommen. Das Material, welches in der Gammelfischerei anfällt wird schon jetzt verwendet, aber dann müßte ja noch viel mehr gefischt werden.

Oder mangelt es mir jetzt am logischen Denken?

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Wenn man mal die Seite des Instituts für Ostseefischerei Rostock (IOR) aufruft (http://www.bfa-fish.de/nn_820254/DE...titutfuerostseefischerei__node.html__nnn=true) und folgende dort stehende Einleitung liest, dürfte klar werden, *dass es bei dieser Untersuchung rein um die Interessen der Fischerei geht.* 

Sollte man sich als Angler klar machen und darauf basierend dann auch entsprechende Studienergebnisse (bzw. die "Schlussfolgerungen" die aus diesen Ergebnissen gezogen werden) in diesem Licht betrachten.



> Das Institut für Ostseefischerei in Rostock (IOR) erarbeitet die wissenschaftlichen Voraussetzungen für eine nachhaltige Nutzung der Fischereiressourcen der Ostsee. Die Nachhaltigkeit soll gewährleisten, dass die Bestände sich auf ein biologisch hohes Niveau entwickeln, eine gesunde Altersstruktur und eine stabile Produktivität haben, *damit auch über längere Sicht eine Fischerei möglich ist,* die im Ökosystem möglichst wenig negative Auswirkungen hat.



Es scheint da nicht um den Dorschbestand als solchen zu gehen, sondern um den für die Fischrei nutzbaren Bestand - Angler sind da wohl eher ein Ärgernis für die Fischerei.

Und das obwohl eine volkswirtschaftlich sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung eher über Angeltourismus als über Fischerei stattfindet. 

Nimmt man die Zahlen der Studie als gegeben, und wenn man dann zu Recht davon ausgeht, dass der volkswirtschaftliche Umsatz pro gefangenem Kilo Dorsch bei den Anglern um ein mehrfaches höher ist als bei der Fischerei, würde das ja auch bedeuten, dass es sinnvoller wäre den Bestand nicht durch Fischerei zu bewirtschaften.

Je mehr also der Dorschbestand über eine selektive Fischerei wie beim Angeln bewirtschaftet werden würde, desto sinnvoller sowohl wirtschaftlich wie auch für den Bestand. Mehr volkswirtschaftlicher Umsatz bei gleichzeitig geringerer Fangmenge: 
Müsste jedem Ökologen und jedem Ökonomen eigentlich das Herz höher schlagen lassen!

Dass das nicht so propagiert wird, hängt schlicht damit zusammen, dass de Bevölkerung das Nahrungsmittel Fisch möglichst preiswert zur Verfügung gestellt werden soll.

Ein Fischer erzielt meines Wissens momentan für 1 Kilo Dorsch um die 80 Cent. Die Differenz zum im Einzelhandel zu zahlenden Preis für den Endkunden bleibt dann in Verarbeitung und Handel stecken (Einzelhandelspreis für 1 Kilo Dorschfilet je nach Qualität, Saison und Region zwischen 10 und über 20 Euro/Kilo).

Was ein Angler ausgeben muss für 1 Kilo Dorsch (speziell als Tourist) mit Anfahrt, Übernachtung, Angelschein, etc., etc. wird hier im Forum (dürften ja die meisten Angler sein hier und wissen was sie für einen Angelurlaub an der Küste bezahlen müssen) jeder leicht für sich selber ausrechnen können.


----------



## raubangler (18. September 2007)

*Benutzername*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ....
> Das ihr euch mit euren Bildungskünsten brüstet, "...ich hatte Statistik in der Uni...", "...ich war Dozent dafür...", "...ich habe den dicksten...", ist einer solchen Diskussion nicht wirklich dienlich.
> ....


Sorry, aber das fiel in den Bereich der Notwehr!
Selbst von Dir (Posting 95) wurde ich als jemand hingestellt, der die Studie nicht verstehen würde.
Und Dein Beitrag war hier noch recht gemäßigt im Vergleich zu dem, was da sonst noch ankam.
Ansonsten gebe ich Dir mit der Aussage voll recht.

P.S.
Statistik kann übrigens auch ganz spannend sein....


----------



## raubangler (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal die Seite des Instituts für Ostseefischerei Rostock (IOR) aufruft (http://www.bfa-fish.de/nn_820254/DE...titutfuerostseefischerei__node.html__nnn=true) und folgende dort stehende Einleitung liest, dürfte klar werden, *dass es bei dieser Untersuchung rein um die Interessen der Fischerei geht.*
> 
> Sollte man sich als Angler klar machen und darauf basierend dann auch entsprechende Studienergebnisse (bzw. die "Schlussfolgerungen" die aus diesen Ergebnissen gezogen werden) in diesem Licht betrachten.
> ....



Das die Quelle suspekt ist, hatte ich bereits in Posting 51 angedeutet und postwendend von Dolfin ein's zwischen die Hörner bekommen.
Diese Anmache war übrigens der Anlass, sich mal näher mit dem Zahlenwerk zu beschäftigen.
Hat sich ja auch gelohnt.

Was ich bei dieser Diskussion interessant fand, war das Ausmaß, in dem die Opfer dieser Studie sich für die Studie (und hier insbesondere für deren Ersteller) eingesetzt haben.
Die Gründe kann jeder bei sich selbst suchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Es ist überhaupt nichts negatives daran, die Interessen der Fischerei zu vertreten.

Das Anglerboard ist ja letztlich auch nichts anderes als eine "Interessensvertretung".

Was mich ärgert an der Sache ist schlicht, dass das nicht klar vorangestellt wird bei der Studie, dass es da eben um Interessensvertretung für die Fischerei geht.

Dann wären allerdings vielleicht einige hier auch schon genannte Schlagzeilen der "Nichtfachpresse" vielleicht (etwas) anders ausgefallen.....


----------



## Dipsdive (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Rosi schrieb:


> in der ostseezeitung wurde die studie unter der überschrift" angler fangen fischern den dorsch weg" auf der ersten seite gewertet.


das wird leider sicher nicht der letzte Vergleich dieser Art sein 
Die Fischereilobby wird sich diese Studie mit Sicherheit in einen goldenen Rahmen hängen und sie für ihr eigenes Fortbestehen als Argumentationshilfe nutzen.
So nach dem Motto: Was reduziert ihr weiter unsere Quoten....reglementiert doch erstmal die vielen Freizeitfischer!

Und wie reagiert der Großteil der Angler.....nehmen sofort eine gebückte Haltung ein und fordern Schonmaßnahmen (natürlich sollen wir wieder mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen |bla. 

Am besten gefallen mir solche Vorschläge, die eigentlichen Verursacher mit Ausgleichzahlungen (Steuergeldern) zu bedenken. 

Erst im Meer alles plattwalzen und dann die Hand aufhalten....das hat was #6







A: Normaler Bewuchs des Meeresbodens (felsig). B: Felsiger Boden nach Fischen mit Grundschleppnetz. Beide Aufnahmen etwa in gleicher Tiefe



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Je mehr also der Dorschbestand über eine selektive Fischerei wie beim Angeln bewirtschaftet werden würde, desto sinnvoller sowohl wirtschaftlich wie auch für den Bestand. Mehr volkswirtschaftlicher Umsatz bei gleichzeitig geringerer Fangmenge:
> Müsste jedem Ökologen und jedem Ökonomen eigentlich das Herz höher schlagen lassen!


Das müssten unsere Funktionäre mal in den Mittelpunkt der Diskussion stellen. Aber ich hab da ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr viel Hoffnung. Wir sehen wie der Dorschbestand gegen die Wand fährt und werden am Ende von den eigentlichen Verursachern dafür noch mit in die Verantwortung genommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Dass die Fischerei mit Schonzeiten/Schonmaßen etc., welche nur schwer zu kontrollieren sind, besser leben könnte als mit großflächigen und einfach zu kontrollierenden Schutzzonen, das dürfte wohl auch jedem klar sein.

Das Angler davon eher wenig betroffen wären, ist ein sicherlich "positiver Effekt" für unsere "Interessensvertretung", will ich in keinster Weise leugnen.

Wem es aber nicht um Interessen der Fischerei oder auch der Angelei geht, der müsste auch erkennen, dass alles was einfach zu kontrollieren ist, letztlich für  einen Bestand besser ist als schwer zu kontrollierende und bürokratische Regelungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Wie pervers Politik da sein kann, sieht man z. B. auch daran, dass mit der EU - Fahrgastschiffsrichtlinie (betrifft die Angelkutter, die ersten haben ja schon deswegen aufgegeben) eine "Umorientierung" der Fischerei in Richtung Angeltourismus (also Angler fahren statt fischen) praktisch unmöglich gemacht wird. 

Denn diese geforderten Bedingungen sind auf Grund der Kosten nicht mehr zu erwirtschaften, wenn man neu anfangen wollte.

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es aus verschiedenen Subventionstöpfen immer wieder Gelder für die Fischerei wie auch z. B. für die Landwirtschaft.

Und wenn dann der Dorschbestand  auf Grund solcher politischer Maßnahmen wirkungsvoll zu Grunde gerichtet ist, wird abermals der Steuerzahler zur Kasse gebeten:
Sei es für entsprechende Maßnahmen für den Bestand oder für Subventionen/Ausgleichszahlungen etc....

Da wäre es doch mal in meinen Augen ein sinnvoller Ansatz, die Gelder (die ja augenscheinlich vorhanden sind) zielgerichtet für eine Bewirtschaftung der Bestände durch Angler einzusetzen:
Hilfen/Subventionen/Kredite für Umrüstung von Fischereifahrzeugen zu Angelkuttern

Einfachere und kostengünstigere und an der Praxis orientierte Sicherheitsbestimmungen (Interessant bei der EU - Fahrgastschiffsrichtlinie: Obwohl kaum ein Unfall mit Angelkuttern je passiert ist, gelten da jetzt die gleichen Bestimmungen wie z. B. für Fähren)

(Noch) Einfachere Regelungen um "normalen Touristen" das Angeln einfacher zu ermöglichen (Statt zeitlich begrenzter Touristenschein eine Regelung wie beim Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg)

Mehr Service auch von den Touristengemeinden für Angler

und, und, und......

PS:
*JA!!
Das ist klare "Lobbypolitik" für Angler!!*

Das Schöne daran:
Nützt allen, sowohl der Volkswirtschaft, der strukturschwachen Region und vor allem auch dem Dorschbestand  (und könnte auch Fischern nützen, wenn die Bedingungen entsprechend wären und eine Umstellung auf Angeltourismus dadurch einfacher bzw. überhaupt möglich)


----------



## noworkteam (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wäre es doch mal in meinen Augen ein sinnvoller Ansatz, die Gelder (die ja augenscheinlich vorhanden sind) zielgerichtet für eine Bewirtschaftung der Bestände durch Angler einzusetzen:
> Hilfen/Subventionen/Kredite für Umrüstung von Fischereifahrzeugen zu Angelkuttern


 
wie schon aufgeführt, Zitat:

_Ohnehin sollte bei der Einführung zusätzlicher Regulierungen für die Freizeitfischerei beachtet werden, dass diese insbesondere für die strukturschwächeren Küstenregionen eine erhebliche ökonomische Bedeutung hat. Solche Überlegungen führten z.B. an der USamerikanischen __Westküste, dazu, dass die kommerzielle Fischerei auf die Rotbarschverwandten rock cods vollständig eingestellt wurde und die Nutzung dieser Ressource nur noch durch game fishing erfolgt. Diese Sebastes-Bestände waren allerdings in erheblich kritischerem Zustand als z-B. der Dorsch der westlichen Ostsee, und neben den sozioökonomischen Erwägungen spielte auch eine Rolle, dass die kommerzielle Schleppnetzfischerei in diesen felsigen Gebieten die Habitate umfangreich zerstörte. Auch dies ist zumindest in der Ostsee nicht der Fall."_

Ich versteh das so, das der oben beschriebene Zustand in der Ostsee noch nicht ganz ereicht ist,...., da ist noch Luft zum Fischen....bis es halt knallt...dann kann man in diese Richtung schauen.....aber die Überlegung scheint es schon zugeben.....​ 
gruss​ 
noworkteam​


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Wenn die EU - Bürokraten "anfangen zu überlegen" ist der Dorsch schon lange ausgerottet, bis die mit überlegen zu Ende sind - geschweige bis dann was wirklich zieführendes für den Bestand gemacht werden würde.

Nicht umsonst habe ich die Geschichte mit der Fahrgastschiffsrichtlinie angeführt (auch EU! (und natürlich dilletantische Umsetzung durch die BRD)) die solche eventuell mal stattfindenden Bemühungen ja direkt konterkarieren, indem sie Angelkutterfahrten mit neuen Schiffen/Reedern unrealistisch machen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die Fischerei mit Schonzeiten/Schonmaßen etc., welche nur schwer zu kontrollieren sind, besser leben könnte als mit großflächigen und einfach zu kontrollierenden Schutzzonen, das dürfte wohl auch jedem klar sein.


 
Das ist überhaupt nicht klar. Wie großflächige Schongebiete in der Ostsee kontrolliert werden sollen, ist mir überhaupt nicht klar.

Wenn da nachts einer durchdampft wird das kaum zu kontrollieren sein.

Am einfachsten ist es, wenn Fischer und Kutter einfach 4-6 Wochen im Hafen bleiben.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> Am einfachsten ist es, wenn Fischer und Kutter einfach 4-6 Wochen im Hafen bleiben.


 Die werden aber während dieser Zeit nicht im Hafen bleiben sondern wie jetzt schon auf andere Arten fischen und dabei eben auch Kleindorsche fangen und "entsorgen"....

Und in Zeiten von Radar etc. ist eine Überwachung keinerlei Problem...


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Du meinst regelrechte Sperrgebiete in denen es überhaupt keinen Schiffsverkehr gibt?

Den Fischerei- und Schiffsverkehr auf der Ostsee per Radar zu kontrollieren ist wohl aussichtslos. Da dampft einer für zwei Stunden in die Sperrzone rein und dann mit Macht wieder raus. Dem soll man mal nachweisen, dass er im Schutzgebiet die Netze draussen hatte.

Halte ich für schwierig.

Wieso kein Angelkutter- und Schleppnetzfischverbot in der Zeit?

Wäre das einfachste von der Welt. Jeder der in der Zeit mit einem Schleppnetz an Bord erwischt wird, der wird verknackt.

Ob die Fischer nun wegen der Quoten 2 Monate eher aufhören müssen zu fischen oder 4 Wochen Pause machen, dass ist denen echt egal.

Natürlich werden die Fangmengen zunächst geringer sein, weil die Fische ja weiter auseinander stehen, aber dafür laichen dann wenigsten wesentlich mehr.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> Den Fischerei- und Schiffsverkehr auf der Ostsee per Radar zu kontrollieren ist wohl aussichtslos. Da dampft einer für zwei Stunden in die Sperrzone rein und dann mit Macht wieder raus. Dem soll man mal nachweisen, dass er im Schutzgebiet die Netze draussen hatte.


Das funktioniert auch bestens in militärischen Sperrgebieten (Schiessplätze etc.) und ist demnach praktisch nachgewiesen kein Problem.



> Wieso kein Angelkutter- und Schleppnetzfischverbot in der Zeit?


Weils nix bringt. Weil die erlaubte (zu hohe) Quote mit oder ohne Schonzeit ausgefischt wird und das eben das Problem ist.

Nur dort wo komplettes Verbot herrscht hat der Fisch eine Chance.


----------



## Dipsdive (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Am einfachsten ist es, wenn Fischer und Kutter einfach 4-6 Wochen im Hafen bleiben.


okay immer noch besser als gar nichts, aber mit dieser Maßnahme wirst du den drohenden Kollaps nicht aufhalten können. 

Das Sommerfangverbot vom 01.06. bis 31.08. und das erlassene Verbot für Grundschleppnetzfischerei auf Dorsch und Plattfisch in der Ostsee vom 15. April bis 31. Mai haben ja auch nichts dramatisches bewirkt. Oder das Fangverbot im März und April |kopfkrat....dem Patienten Dorsch geht`s weiterhin schlecht.

Von daher bin ich auch für großzügige Sperrgebiete (natürlich inkl. der Laichgebiete) für Fischer und Angler. Das erscheint mir im Moment für am sinnvollsten.


----------



## raubangler (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Dipsdive schrieb:


> ....
> Die Fischereilobby wird sich diese Studie mit Sicherheit in einen goldenen Rahmen hängen und sie für ihr eigenes Fortbestehen als Argumentationshilfe nutzen.
> So nach dem Motto: Was reduziert ihr weiter unsere Quoten....reglementiert doch erstmal die vielen Freizeitfischer!
> ....


 
Das brauchen die nicht!
Diese Arbeit nimmt das IOR den Berufsfischern schon ab.
Das wurde in dem Ausgangsartikel dieses Threads http://www.welt.de/hamburg/article1181361/Freizeitfischer_angeln_mehr_Dorsch_als_angenommen.html
schon mehr als deutlich:
_„Es macht keinen Sinn, wenn die kommerziellen Fischer nicht rausdürfen, gleichzeitig sich die privaten Angler damit brüsten, dass sie die größten Dorsche herausgeholt haben“, sagte Zimmermann._

:r:r:r:r

Dieser Herr Zimmermann soll laut WELT-Artikel Biologe am IOR sein.

Kleine Frage an die Erfüllungsgehilfen des B.A.C.:
Hat sich dieser Herr Zimmermann bei der Erstellung dieser Studie auch blicken lassen?

@all
Was faselt Ihr eigentlich über mögliche Schutzprogramme rum?
Habt Ihr sonst keine Betätigkeiten?
Fragt mal Euren vielleicht vorhandenen weiblichen Teil.....

Diese Schutzprogramme wird es niemals geben.
Die Studie wurde erstellt für die EU-Kommision (siehe 1581/2004). Soviel zu der Frage von Thomas9904, wer die Studie überhaupt beauftragt hat.
In der EU-Kommision sind, nebenbei bemerkt, auch die Spanier vertreten. Denen waren die Fischbestände - weltweit wohlgemerkt - schon immer schnuppe.

Der Sinn der Studie kann nur sein, das unvermeidliche Ende der Dorschbestände für die Berufsfischer noch ein wenig hinaus zu zögern.
Auf wessen Kosten wohl?


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Auf wessen Kosten denn?

@Thomas

Dass das bei militärischen Sperrgebieten wie Schießplätzen so gut funktioniert, liegt wohl in der Sache an sich begründet.

Wobei ganzjährige Schongebiete in denen die Laichgebiete eingeschlossen sind natürlich auch was haben.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Auf Kosten von Anglern:
Keine/weniger Dorsche für Angler, damit mehr für die Fischerei bleibt.

Das scheint ja die grobe Zielrichtung der Studie zu sein.

Obwohls andersrum  mit Sicherheit besser für die Dorsche wäre....


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ich habe das schon früh gepostet. Von mir aus könnte man die Quotenregelung aufheben.

Dann gäbe es in 5 Jahren keinen Berufsfischer mehr auf der Ostsee.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Naja, da hast Du schon recht - ob das aber den Dorschen was nützt??


----------



## Dipsdive (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



raubangler schrieb:


> Kleine Frage an die Erfüllungsgehilfen des B.A.C.:
> Hat sich dieser Herr Zimmermann bei der Erstellung dieser Studie auch blicken lassen?


Deinen Kommentar finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Wie Eckerntroll schon schrieb, geben seine Postings ausschließlich seine persönliche Meinung wieder! Auch Dolfins Meinung ist so zu bewerten. Er ist z.Zt. in Köln auf einem Seminar und kann daher hier nicht Stellung beziehen.

Ich bin z.B. auch lagjähriges BAC-Mitglied mit Vorstandserfahrung, aber in der Sache ganz anderer Meinung. Von daher solltest du deine Kritik hier in diesem Thread personenbezogen äußern und nicht den BAC in Geiselhaft nehmen.


----------



## raubangler (19. September 2007)

*Benutzername*



Dipsdive schrieb:


> Deinen Kommentar finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Wie Eckerntroll schon schrieb, geben seine Postings ausschließlich seine persönliche Meinung wieder! Auch Dolfins Meinung ist so zu bewerten. Er ist z.Zt. in Köln auf einem Seminar und kann daher hier nicht Stellung beziehen.
> 
> Ich bin z.B. auch lagjähriges BAC-Mitglied mit Vorstandserfahrung, aber in der Sache ganz anderer Meinung. Von daher solltest du deine Kritik hier in diesem Thread personenbezogen äußern und nicht den BAC in Geiselhaft nehmen.



Hallo Dipsdive,
lt. Dolfin wurden mindestens 3 Treffen des Bootsanglerclubs für die Datensammlung dieser Studie genutzt.

Geschah das gegen den Willen des BAC?
Wurden die IOR-Mitarbeiter rein- bzw. die Daten rausgeschmuggelt?
Dann bitte ich vielmals für alles Gesagte um Entschuldigung.

Oder gab es einen BAC-Beschluss, bei dieser Aktion mitzumachen?
Dann wäre eine Kritik daran wohl nicht mehr so ganz nur personenbezogen.

Trotzdem Sorry, falls Du dich dadurch in Deiner Person angegriffen gefühlt hast.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

so,ich habe mich heute mal schlau gemacht betreff der ausfangmenge in der östlichen und westlichen ostsee.FÜR 2007 ÖSTLICHE OSTSEE(ALLES WAS HINTER RÜGEN LIEGT)40805 TONNEN     WESTLICHE OSTSEE (RÜGEN FEHMARN etc)26700 TONNEN!!!!!sind zusmmen über 67000 tonnen dorsch.bei einer höchstmenge von 5000 tonnen die wir angler fangen sind das 7,5% ausfangmenge der ANGLER.Ich lache mich Tod!!!!wenn wir den bestand schädigen bei der zahl.cu und wieviel wird schwarz gefangen????


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Eigentlich doch ganz logisch :

JEDER der auch nur *einen* Dorsch entnimmt dezimiert den Dorschbestand
und erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit,das der Dorschbestand
kollabiert.
Und wenn ich "Jeder" schreibe,so nehme ich mich da auch nicht raus.
Ich selbst habe für mich schon vor längerer Zeit entschieden,
wie ich damit umgehe.

Und,selbst auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich wiederhole :

Aber von allen Vorgehensweisen halte ich die,mit den Fingern
immer nur auf die Anderen zu zeigen, um mit deren Fehlverhalten
das eigene zu entschuldigen, für die einfältigste und/oder
naivste und/oder primitivste und/oder dümmlichste Einstellung.

Oder gehst hier irgendwer auch auf die Strasse und sagst : 

"Da hat wer ein Auto gestohlen und zu Schrott gefahren,
dann darf doch wenigstens bei einen anderen Auto den Lack zerkratzen ?"

.... nur mal so als Anregung zum Nachdenken.


Uli


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Super Debatte!
So schön, dass ich hier nicht wieder einsteigen werde. Einen Hinweis möchte ich noch abgeben. Es handelt sich um eine Auskunft, die ich gesprächsweise auf meine Fragen bei Verantwortlichen erhalten habe.
Soweit mir bekannt ist, werden nicht nur Veranstaltungen des B.A.C "mißbraucht" um Fakten zu sammeln, sonder alle Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen, die an der Ostsee stattfinden, haben eine Fangstatistik zu führen, die Auskunft über die Fänge gibt. Sonst werden die garnicht genehmigt.  Ich weiß auch nicht, wieso man sich aufregen sollte, wenn Fakten festgestellt werden.
Die Hinweise auf den Rutenwald der Trollingboote werden durch ständige Wiederholung von Nichtwissern auch nicht zutreffender.
Damit ist für mich eine Debatte beendet, die nicht weiter führen kann..... Die Erde ist eine Scheibe, nur Globusfabrikanten behaupten das Gegenteil!


----------



## raubangler (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



esox02 schrieb:


> so,ich habe mich heute mal schlau gemacht betreff der ausfangmenge in der östlichen und westlichen ostsee.FÜR 2007 ÖSTLICHE OSTSEE(ALLES WAS HINTER RÜGEN LIEGT)40805 TONNEN     WESTLICHE OSTSEE (RÜGEN FEHMARN etc)26700 TONNEN!!!!!sind zusmmen über 67000 tonnen dorsch.bei einer höchstmenge von 5000 tonnen die wir angler fangen sind das 7,5% ausfangmenge der ANGLER.Ich lache mich Tod!!!!wenn wir den bestand schädigen bei der zahl.cu und wieviel wird schwarz gefangen????



Moin,
die Studie vergleicht die herbeigezauberten Fänge der Angler nur mit den Dorsch-Anlandemengen der DEUTSCHEN FISCHEREI.
Das waren 2006 lt. Quote irgendwas um die 6000t in der westlichen Ostsee (Grenze ist Stettin).
Und um dieses Gebiet geht es hier.

Die Fangzahlen der Fischerboote anderer Nationalitäten in dem Betrachtungsgebiet sind bei dieser Studie hinten runtergefallen....

Das die eigentlichen Fanggebiete der Angler und der Fischer zudem nicht deckungsgleich sind (ich habe z.B. bisher wenig Trawler in der Brandung gesehen), macht diesen Vergleich der Fangmengen nicht plausibler.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Boote anderer Nationalitäten sind in dieser Fangquote enthalten.Jedes Schiff bekommt eine Genehmigung und eine Quote und dann ist schluß mit Menge.


----------



## raubangler (19. September 2007)

*Benutzername*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> ...
> Oder gehst hier irgendwer auch auf die Strasse und sagst :
> 
> "Da hat wer ein Auto gestohlen und zu Schrott gefahren,
> ...



Dummerweise gibt es hier kein anderes Auto, wo man den Lack zerkratzen könnte.
Wir reden hier von EINEM Auto und wenn das zu Schrott gefahren wurde, dann kannst Du da Kratzer reinmachen, bis der Arzt kommt.


----------



## Tiffy (19. September 2007)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Dummerweise gibt es hier kein anderes Auto, wo man den Lack zerkratzen könnte.
> Wir reden hier von EINEM Auto und wenn das zu Schrott gefahren wurde, dann kannst Du da Kratzer reinmachen, bis der Arzt kommt.



Da das Auto ja offensichtlich nicht mehr weit weg vom Totalschaden ist wäre es doch ganz gut mal zu überlegen wie man es wieder heile bekommt statt darüber nachzudenken wer es denn kaputt gemacht hat. Denn auch wenn mal irgendwann feststehen sollte wer es kaputt gemacht hat, kaputt ist es dann immer noch....


----------



## hans albers (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> Denn auch wenn mal irgendwann feststehen sollte wer es kaputt gemacht hat, kaputt ist es dann immer noch....




.. danke..

greetz
hans


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

da fällt mir wieder ein wir angler haben den niedergang des lachses in den 50-60 jahren verursacht den stör vernichtet und den aal zum untergang verholfen.HÖRT DOCH BLOß AUF!!!


----------



## hans albers (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

oh man...
hat keiner gesagt,
dass die angler dran schuld sind am rückgang des dorsches.

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil

aber mal ein bisschen übern eigenen
tellerand schauen schadet bestimmt nicht 

greetz
hans


----------



## Dipsdive (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

@raubangler
vielleicht stellst du deine vielen Fragen besser auf der Homepage vom BAC (www.bootsanglerclub.de). Da wird dir mit Sicherheit geholfen........#h

@all
Während wir Angler über Schonmaßnahmen diskutieren, sind die Dorschquoten der Deutschen Fischereiflotte für 2007 in der westlichen Ostsee um 400 t auf insgesamt 6.100 t und in der östlichen Ostsee um 400 t auf insgesamt 4.100 t *erhöht* worden!!!

Dieser "Rückenwind" macht es mir noch leichter, unsere Selbstgeißelung zu ertragen......#q


----------



## noworkteam (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

tellerrand ist gut,

nur das der teller der angler nicht voller wird, selbst wenn der angler den grütel bis zur bewusslosigkeit zuzieht.....

man sollte lieber über den tellerrand schauen wer sich den teller übermass vollschaufelt, der macht nämlich den topf leer

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## hans albers (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> Fischereiflotte für 2007 in der westlichen Ostsee um 400 t auf insgesamt 6.100 t und in der östlichen Ostsee um 400 t auf insgesamt 4.100 t *erhöht* worden!!!


so wird das leider nix...#d

@ noworkteam
is mir auch klar.. ganz so bl.. bin ich auch nicht,
hab ich auch  mehrmals geschrieben
dass wir den dorsch als angler nicht ausrotten können,
aber schaden würde ein verbot der laichdorschangelei
und schonzeiten für ALLE  bestimmt nicht,
und wenn du mir dabei nicht zustimmst
dann verstehe ich deine logik nicht

greetz
hans


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



noworkteam schrieb:


> tellerrand ist gut,
> 
> nur das der teller der angler nicht voller wird, selbst wenn der angler den grütel bis zur bewusslosigkeit zuzieht.....
> 
> ...


|good:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Dipsdive schrieb:


> @raubangler
> vielleicht stellst du deine vielen Fragen besser auf der Homepage vom BAC (www.bootsanglerclub.de). Da wird dir mit Sicherheit geholfen........#h
> 
> @all
> ...


hast du mein posting nicht gelesen?der gesamtausfang für 2007 sind mehr als 67000 tonnen in der w- o-ostsee


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

die deutsche ostseeflotte darf alleine min.9000 tonnen fangen.cu


----------



## noworkteam (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



hans albers schrieb:


> so wird das leider nix...#d
> 
> @ noworkteam
> is mir auch klar.. ganz so bl.. bin ich auch nicht,
> ...


 
für bl..halte ich grundsätzlich erstmal niemanden #h...schaden würde ein verbot für ALLE grundsätzlich schonmal die Angelkutter-Besitzer als auch alle anderen Fischer, welche innerhalb dieser Zeit fischen, weil nix Einkommen bzw. wesentlich minimiert... 

was ich aber nicht verstehe: ein zeitweiser Schutz der vorhandenen Biomasse an Dorsch, bringt nicht allzu viel, weil doch der abgelaichte Dorsch halt hinterher die letzte Reise im Netz antritt,..,dann fehlt er ein Jahr später, da können die Schonzeiten 11 Monate betragen,..,wenn mehr Biomasse im 12ten Monat entnommen wird als im gesamten Jahr nachwachsen kann,..dann geht die Rechnung mit Schonzeit nie auf...#c

gruss

noworkteam

PS Bl..d würde ich sowieso nie sagen, ich bevorzuge "einfach strukturiert"|supergri


----------



## hans albers (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

naja
kann ja jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen,
in wie weit er selber auch etwas dazu beitragen kann,
oder lieber weiter wie bisher...

meine meinung

greetz
hans


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



noworkteam schrieb:


> was ich aber nicht verstehe: ein zeitweiser Schutz der vorhandenen Biomasse an Dorsch, bringt nicht allzu viel, weil doch der abgelaichte Dorsch halt hinterher die letzte Reise im Netz antritt,..,dann fehlt er ein Jahr später, da können die Schonzeiten 11 Monate betragen,..,wenn mehr Biomasse im 12ten Monat entnommen wird als im gesamten Jahr nachwachsen kann,..dann geht die Rechnung mit Schonzeit nie auf...#c


 
genau, deswegen bringt schonzeit nichts, sondern ein fangverbot über mindestens 2 jahre. ist zwar hart für alle, aber anders geht es nicht. 

@all: vielleicht sollte nicht die ganze zeit disskutiert werden, was denn zu tun ist, sondern wie man die maßnahmen mal durchgeboxt bekommt beim staat. solln wir angler denn so lange mit unseren booten die hafeneinfahrten zumauern, bis die nachgeben?


----------



## noworkteam (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Da ich heute beruflich das Internet testen müsste|supergri hab ich mich mal bei unseren "offiziellen" Volksvertretern rumgetrieben....



esox02 schrieb:


> und wieviel wird schwarz gefangen????



_"Nach Angaben des International Council for the Exploration for the Sea (ICES) betrug im Zeitraum 2000-2005 der Schwarzfang 25 % des legalen Fischfangs"_​macht nach Adam Riese a. 83.750 Tonnen...gefangenen Ostsee-Dorsch

_"Das Problem scheint noch gravierender, vertraut man den Angaben des Vorsitzenden der polnischen Fischereiorgamisation Grzegorz Habulek, wonach die polnische Dorschfangquote im Jahr 2004 16.000 betrug, aber Dorschfangprodukte in einer Menge von 52.000 Tonnen exportiert wurden, was einer Anlandung zwischen 70.000 und 100.000 Tonnen Dorsch entspricht_."​Hoppala, wo kommt der ganze Fisch denn her ??

Nachdem die EU Polen den Dorschfang wegen der deutlicher Überschreitung der Fangquote untersagt hat, liegt aber auch schon eine Anfrage an das EU-Parlament vor:


_SCHRIFTLICHE ANFRAGE P-4521/07_​_von Czesław Adam Siekierski (PPE-DE)_​_an die Kommission_​_Betrifft: Dorschfangverbot in der Ostsee_​_Das durch die Verordnung (EG) Nr. 804/2007 der Kommission vom 9. Juli 2007__[1]__ verhängte und bis zum 31. Dezember 2007 geltende Fangverbot für Dorsch in der Ostsee für Schiffe unter polnischer Flagge sowie die von der Kommission geplanten drastischen Reduzierungen der Fangquoten ab 2008 führen zu Einkommensverlusten für die polnischen Fischer und bilden eine Gefahr für die wirtschaftliche Existenz der polnischen Fischverarbeitungsbetriebe. _​_Daher sollte so schnell wie möglich unter Beteiligung aller interessierten Parteien, d.h. Fischern, Wissenschaftlern, der Ministerialverwaltung sowie der EU-Verwaltung, eine gründliche Abschätzung der Dorschbestände in der Ostsee vorgenommen werden. Sollten sich dabei die alarmierenden Befunde der Wissenschaftler über eine Überfischung der Fanggründe bestätigen, müssen die Fangquoten in allen Ostseeanrainerstaaten verringert werden. Wenn sich jedoch herausstellt, dass ein ausreichender Dorschbestand vorhanden ist, muss die Kommission auf die Forderungen der Fischer eingehen und ihnen höhere Fangquoten einräumen._​_Es heißt, dass es sich bei der Überschreitung der zulässigen Fangquoten um ein allgemeines Phänomen handelt, das nicht nur Polen, sondern alle Ostseeanrainerstaaten betrifft, was durch die von der Kommission erstellten Berichte bestätigt wird. Wenn es stimmt, dass alle Staaten gegen die Vorschriften über die Fangquoten verstoßen, dann frage ich mich, warum nur gegen Polen eine solch harte Strafe verhängt wurde. _​_Die Entscheidung, den polnischen Fischern den Dorschfang bis zum Ablauf dieses Jahres zu untersagen, ist lediglich eine Sofortmaßnahme, die langfristig weder dazu beitragen wird, dass sich die Dorschbestände in der Ostsee in einem zufrieden stellenden Umfang erholen noch dazu führen wird, dass sich die illegalen Fänge verringern. Stattdessen droht die Gefahr, dass der polnische Fischereisektor gegenüber anderen Staaten mit leistungsfähigeren Fangflotten schlechter gestellt wird und infolge dessen die polnischen Fischer und Fisch verarbeitenden Betriebe sogar ganz aus dem Markt gedrängt werden. Daher stellt sich hier die Frage, ob die von der Kommission ergriffenen Maßnahmen gegen Polen nicht diskriminierenden Charakter haben. Es ist höchste Zeit, eine breite Diskussion über die Zukunft der Fischerei nicht nur in der Ostsee, sondern in der ganzen EU in Gang zu setzen. Weitere Beschränkungen der Fangquoten werden nur zu einem Niedergang dieses Wirtschaftszweigs und zu sozialen Spannungen führen. _​_Auf welche Art und Weise gedenkt die Kommission vor diesem Hintergrund die illegalen Fänge einzudämmen und gleichzeitig den Fischern und der Fisch verarbeitenden Industrie stabile Einkommen zu sichern, ohne dabei auf diskriminierende Maßnahmen zurückzugreifen? Welche Methode wurde angewandt, um die Dorschfänge durch polnische Fischfangschiffe abzuschätzen?_​_[1]__ ABl. L 180 vom 10.7.2007, S. 3._​Diskriminierung, alle fangen zuviel, und am besten noch eine den Vorstellungen entsprechende "wissenschaftliche Studie" zusammennageln damit die Quoten erhöht werden können...Und ich muss mich wegen einiger Dorsche in Zukunft massregeln lassen ?? 


Alle müssen was tun,..,die Angler sollen auch ihren Beitrag leisten,..,alles gut und schön,..,nur völlig wirkungslos ausser der Plazibo-Effekt für das Gewissen...würde die besagte gewerbliche Anlandungsmenge Ostsee-Dorsch (DE) durch die Angeln entnommen werden, wäre die Entnahme von Biomasse (Stichwort Beifang) an Dorsch wesentlich geringer als beim Netzfang

Es sind nationale Lobbisten, welche den Dorsch zugrunde richten, nicht Hans Wurst welcher x-mal mit dem Kutter versucht einen der wenigen Dorsche zu erwischen..hätte man einen Teil der 218 Millionen Euro Subventionen( 2000-2006 entsp. 36 Mill. jährlich // ca. 4000 Beschäftige in Seefischerei) für die Fischerei in eine Umstruktierung der Ostsee-Fischerei in Angel-Tourismus gepumpt, wäre die Studie überflüssig gewesen...

Noch schnell schauen was die EU die Jahre vor hat:

_Die Kommission begrüßt die im Rat erzielten politischen Einigungen über zwei wichtige Vorschläge zur Fischereipolitik. _​_Die Minister haben ihre Meinungsverschiedenheiten bezüglich des mehrjährigen Bewirtschaftungsplans für die Dorschbestände der Ostsee ausgeräumt und somit die vom Rat im Dezember 2006 für den Fall der Nichteinigung beschlossene automatische Reduzierung der Fangquoten vermieden. _​_Sie haben sich außerdem auf eine Regelung zur Neuverteilung bereits bezahlter, aber noch nicht ausgeschöpfter Fangmöglichkeiten im Rahmen des partnerschaftlichen Fischereiabkommens zwischen der EU und Grönland geeinigt, um ein optimales Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis zu erzielen. Zuvor wurden gestern einige wichtige Maßnahmen beschlossen, darunter mehrjährige Wiederauffüllungspläne für Aal und Roten Thun sowie ein Mehrjahresplan für die Plattfischbestände in der Nordsee (vgl. __IP 07/788 __). _​_Der für Fischerei und maritime Angelegenheiten zuständige Kommissar Joe Borg sagte hierzu: „Die Annahme von vier langfristigen Wiederauffüllungsplänen durch den Rat zeigt, dass die EU den 2002 in Johannesburg etablierten Grundsatz der Bestandsbewirtschaftung zwecks Erzielung des höchstmöglichen Dauerertrags ernst nimmt. Damit die Pläne Wirkung zeigen, müssen die erzielten Fortschritte aber auch bei der Festsetzung der TAC und Quoten sowie begleitender Maßnahmen Ende 2007 ihren Niederschlag finden. _​_Der Rat hat eine politische Einigung über den von der Kommission erstmals am 24. Juli 2006 vorgeschlagenen mehrjährigen Bewirtschaftungsplan für die Dorschbestände der Ostsee erzielt. _​_Mit Hilfe des Plans soll die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit bei den beiden Dorschbeständen der Ostsee (dem östlichen und dem westlichen Bestand) stufenweise auf das von der Wissenschaft empfohlene Niveau reduziert werden, um langfristig stabile Fangmöglichkeiten und hohe Erträge zu gewährleisten. _​_Dieses Ziel soll durch eine gestufte Reduzierung der fischereilichen Sterblichkeit in Verbindung mit einer Regelung zur fortlaufenden Einschränkung des Fischereiaufwands verwirklicht werden. Die Überwachungs- und Kontrollmaßnahmen sollen ebenfalls wesentlich ausgebaut werden. _​_Die Einigung ermöglicht mehr Flexibilität für kleine Fischereifahrzeuge mit einer Länge von 8 bis 12 Metern, die nunmehr eine begrenzte Zahl von Fangtagen, die ihnen für den Rest des Jahres zugeteilt wurden, während der Sommer-Sperrzeiten in Anspruch nehmen dürfen. Solche Schiffe können für jeden Monat der Sperrzeit bis zu fünf Tagen übertragen, also bis zu fünf Tagen für die westliche Ostsee, wo das Sommerfangverbot einen Monat beträgt, und bis zu 10 Tagen für die östliche Ostsee mit ihrem zweimonatigen Fangverbot. Wenigstens zwei der übertragenen Fangtage müssen aufeinanderfolgend genutzt werden. _​_Der Golf von Riga wurde aus dem Plan ausgeschlossen, weil die Salinität des Wassers dort für Dorsch zu niedrig ist. Diese Ausnahmeregelung wird nur wirksam, wenn bei Überprüfungen nachgewiesen wird, dass die Dorschfänge im Golf von Riga nicht mehr als 1,5 % der Gesamt-Dorschfänge der Gebiete 25-28 ausmachen. Wird anhand von Daten und wissenschaftlichen Gutachten aufgezeigt, dass dieser Grenzwert überschritten wird, so gilt der Plan auch für den Golf von Riga._​_In dem Plan ist außerdem vorgesehen, dass die Untergebiete 27 und 28.2 künftig ausgeschlossen werden können, sofern die dortigen Dorschfänge auf weniger als 3 % der Gesamt-Dorschfänge der Gebiete 25-28 sinken. _​_Ferner schreibt der Plan vor, dass Fischereifahrzeuge, die aus der östlichen in die westliche Ostsee oder in umgekehrter Richtung fahren, zunächst den gesamten an Bord befindlichen Dorsch anlanden müssen, bevor sie den Fischfang im jeweils anderen Gebiet aufnehmen. _​_Diese Vorschrift wird am 1. Januar 2009 in Kraft treten._​_Für 2008 entfällt diese Anlandeverpflichtung, sofern die Fischereifahrzeuge bei Aufnahme der Fangtätigkeit im „neuen“ Gebiet nicht mehr als 150 kg Dorsch an Bord haben. Diese Ausnahmeregelung ist auf ein Jahr befristet und soll den Mitgliedstaaten Zeit geben, die zur Überwachung und Durchsetzung der Vorschrift erforderlichen Kontrollmechanismen einzurichten. _​_Im ursprünglichen Vorschlag der Kommission war (in Artikel 9) vorgesehen, dass Mitgliedstaaten, die ihre einschlägige Flottenkapazität endgültig reduziert haben, zusätzliche Fangtage zugeteilt werden können. Dieser Artikel wurde in die endgültige Fassung der Verordnung nicht aufgenommen. Stattdessen hat die Kommission in einer Erklärung ihre Absicht kundgetan, dem konstanten Abbau von Flottenkapazität mit einem Vorschlag zur einmaligen Zuteilung von bis zu vier zusätzlichen Tagen, an denen sich die Schiffe 2008 außerhalb des Hafens aufhalten dürfen, Rechnung zu tragen._​_Diesen Vorschlag wird die Kommission im Herbst im Rahmen ihres Vorschlags für die Ostsee-Fangmöglichkeiten für 2008 vorlegen. In einer zweiten Erklärung schlägt die Kommission vor, Anreize für die Ausstattung von Schiffen mit elektronischen Meldesystemen und satellitengestützten Schiffsüberwachungssystemen zu schaffen. _​_Der Rat erzielte außerdem eine Einigung über ein neues partnerschaftliches Fischereiabkommen zwischen der Europäischen Gemeinschaft und Grönland. Das neue Abkommen hat eine Laufzeit von sechs Jahren ab 1. Januar 2007 und ist bereits vorläufig in Kraft getreten. Die jährliche finanzielle Gegenleistung der EU für die Einräumung von Fangrechten für diverse Arten beläuft sich auf 15 847 244 EUR, wovon 25 % der grönländischen Fischereipolitik zugute kommen sollen. Zusätzlich zur finanziellen Gegenleistung der EU wird Grönland voraussichtlich 2 Mio. EUR in Form von Lizenzgebühren der Reeder einnehmen. _​_Der Rat konnte sich ferner auf ein Verfahren einigen, nach dem die Kommission nunmehr die Möglichkeit hat, bei Nichtausschöpfung bereits bezahlter Fangmöglichkeiten Übertragungen unter den Mitgliedstaaten vorzunehmen. Für jeden Bestand wurde ein Stichtag festgesetzt, der so spät in der Fangsaison liegt, dass das Vorrecht der Mitgliedstaaten auf Verwaltung und Übertragung ihrer eigenen Quoten nicht angetastet wird, zugleich aber ausreichend Zeit lässt, sodass die Empfänger der Fangmöglichkeiten diese noch nutzen können. _​_Diese Regelung wird der Verpflichtung gerecht, die die Kommission gegenüber dem Europäischen Parlament und dem Rat eingegangen ist, im Rahmen der partnerschaftlichen Fischereiabkommen ein optimales Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis für die EU zu erzielen, ohne dass der Grundsatz der relativen Stabilität in Frage gestellt wird. Bei der Neuzuteilung von Fangmöglichkeiten nach dieser Regelung handelt es sich um vorübergehende Maßnahmen, die nur für das Bezugsjahr gelten und nicht als Präzedenzfälle für die künftige Zuteilung von Fangmöglichkeiten zu werten sind._​_Bei der Behandlung von Grönland-Quoten im Austausch mit Drittländern gibt es keine Veränderungen. Da die Kohärenz der externen Fischereiabkommen unbedingt erforderlich ist, hat der Rat die Kommission aufgefordert, 2007-2008 einen Vorschlag für die Neuzuteilung ungenutzter Fangmöglichkeiten vorzulegen, der anschließend für alle partnerschaftlichen Fischereiabkommen gelten soll. _​_Der Rat hat ferner Schlussfolgerungen angenommen, in denen er die Mitteilung der Kommission über eine Politik zur Einschränkung von unerwünschten Beifängen und zur Abschaffung von Rückwürfen in der europäischen Fischerei begrüßt. Der Rat wird dieses Thema im weiteren Verlauf des Jahres ausführlicher erörtern._ ​und dann gibt es ja noch den Nationaler Strategieplan *Fischerei* Für *Deutschland*..


alles wird gut |supergri (irgendwann , vielleicht), aber ob die Ostsee-Angler einen merkbaren Beitrag hierfür leisten können, mag ich hinsichtlich der gesamten Fangmenge an Dorsch in der Ostsee nicht so richtig glauben....

gruss noworkteam


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

erst 2009??? die spinnen, die politiker


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Da ich heute beruflich das Internet testen müsste|supergri hab ich mich mal bei unseren "offiziellen" Volksvertretern rumgetrieben....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wer dass richtig liest wird nicht mehr auf dem angler rumhacken oder doch???jetzt erst recht???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

danke für den bericht.cu


----------



## noworkteam (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



esox02 schrieb:


> danke für den bericht.cu


 
gern geschehen, irgendwann will ich ja auch noch mal meinen ersten ostsee-dorsch angeln...

noworkteam


----------



## Dipsdive (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



noworkteam schrieb:


> gern geschehen, irgendwann will ich ja auch noch mal meinen ersten ostsee-dorsch angeln...


na dann halt dich mal ran :m



esox02 schrieb:


> hast du mein posting nicht gelesen?der gesamtausfang für 2007 sind mehr als 67000 tonnen in der w- o-ostsee


doch, aber du verwechselt gerne mal die deutschen mit den Gesamtdorschfangquoten


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

wenn du deinen ersten dorsch fangen willst, dann buch gleich mal deinen nächsten urlaub, je früher desto besser


ich weiß nicht obn man auf uns anglern noch rumhacken kann, diese rbericht ist rein über die berufsfischerei und deren fangquoten. wir angler haben keine fangquoten, sondern den raum unserer gefriertruhe


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Sollte es eine Schonzeit geben, werde ich sie akzeptieren...#6
Sollte der Dorsch so enden wie der Aal...
Schleichende Vernichtung....
In einigen Jahren werden sich wir Angler wohl etwas umstellen müssen...
Dorsche gibt´s keine mehr....
Dafür Wolfsbarschschwärme, die die Küste hoch- und runterrauben...
oder Meeräschen...
...Conger vor Helgoland...
zu ändern ist eh nix mehr!

Ist auch gut...

Wir haben´s ja so gewollt!:vik:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

schonmal versucht ne meeräsche zu fangen?

bei uns gibs immer mehrere dutzend von denen, aber ich beiß mir da jedes jahr aufs neue die zähne dran aus:c. aber die eine, die ich gefangen hab, die ging geil ab:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Je mehr man sich in das Thema einliest, desto zweifelhafter wird für mich die Aussagekraft der "Studie".

Wäre man böswillig, könnte man auch behaupten das sei reine Fischerpropaganda....


----------



## beschu (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Je mehr man sich in das Thema einliest, desto zweifelhafter wird für mich die Aussagekraft der "Studie".
> 
> Wäre man böswillig, könnte man auch behaupten das sei reine Fischerpropaganda....


sehr gut!das ist auch meine Meinung.Ausserdem vermisse ich irgendwie die Zuordnung der Fangmengen(angeblichen)der Nebenerwerbsfischer.Das dürfte auch nicht wenig sein.Für mich ist das alles eine Ankündigung bez.Vorbereitung irgendwelcher Sanktionen gegen Angler...gruss beschu#d


----------



## Ködervorkoster (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Da ich heute beruflich das Internet testen müsste|supergri hab ich mich mal bei unseren "offiziellen" Volksvertretern rumgetrieben....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moin!
Und das "EU-Versagertum" wird immer munter so weiter gehen, genauso wie die letzten Jahre auch. Da ist (egal in welcher Bestands-Situation vor Ort) kein Ende absehbar. Entweder reagiert man zu spät oder unangemessen (falsch). Das kennt man ja nicht nur aus der EU-Fischereipolitik.... #c 

Und es freut mich auch immer wieder zu sehen wie die "Profi-Angler-Verbands-Bücklinge" sich um die "Mitschuld" förmlich reißen um dann im Kollektiv-Büßergewand einen "wichtigen Beitrag" zum Bestandschutz leisten zu dürfen.
Habt Ihr mal nachgegoogelt wie z. B. der Meeresgrund nach jahrelanger Schleppnetzfischerei aussieht (Stichwort: Lebensraum / Laichgebiete)??? Vieleich sind wir Angler daran ja auch "Mitschuld" und dürfen später sogar mit "aufforsten" (...nächste Mitschuld-Angler-Verbands-Bückling Aufgabe!)...... #q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

sag ich doch alle alten s-u-bahnabteile ohne schadstoffe rein und schon kann nicht mehr geschleppt werden.cu


----------



## noworkteam (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> Habt Ihr mal nachgegoogelt wie z. B. der Meeresgrund nach jahrelanger Schleppnetzfischerei aussieht (Stichwort: Lebensraum / Laichgebiete)??? Vieleich sind wir Angler daran ja auch "Mitschuld" und dürfen später sogar mit "aufforsten" (...nächste Mitschuld-Angler-Verbands-Bückling Aufgabe!)...... #q


 
Das siehst Du nach Aussage des BFA völlig falsch: Zitat aus der Pilotstudie "Dorschfänge in der Freizeitfischerei", Seite 71:


_Diese Sebastes-Bestände waren allerdings in erheblich kritischerem Zustand als z-B. der Dorsch der westlichen Ostsee, und neben den sozioökonomischen Erwägungen spielte auch eine Rolle, dass die kommerzielle Schleppnetzfischerei in diesen felsigen Gebieten die Habitate umfangreich zerstörte. Auch dies ist zumindest in der Ostsee nicht der __Fall._​ 
Sprich die Fauna und Flora der Ostsee wird laut BFA nicht durch Schleppfischerei umfangreich zerstört....​ 
gruss #h​ 
Noworkteam​


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratich glaubs nicht wirklich


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ist aber ne wissenschaftliche Studie........................................


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

die wissenschaft hat aber auch nicht immer recht. die schönen dorschriffe von früher könntzen mittlerweile wirklich nurnoch ne glatte geröllfläche sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> die wissenschaft hat aber auch nicht immer recht.


Ich hätts vielleicht in Anführungszeichen setzen sollen, hast recht....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Sagt mal,nimmt hier eigentlich einer den Unterschied wahr :

- Auf der einen Seite Berufsfischer,welche um ihre Existenz und der Existenz ihrer Familien kämpfen .... denen 
  muß es fast egal sein,ob Sie Morgen noch etwas im Netz haben,solange ihre Familie heute nicht verhungert.

- Auf der anderen Seite Sportangler/Hobbyfischer (oder wie auch immer) die "only just for fun" Fische fangen 

Verzeiht mir,aber ich kann es nachvollziehen und habe sogar Verständnis dafür,wenn gerade kleine polnische Fischer die Quoten völlig überziehen - dort ist es tatsächlich (annähernd) ein Überlebenskampf, während es bei uns Sportangler "nur" um eine Freizeitbeschäftigung geht.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> dort ist es tatsächlich (annähernd) ein Überlebenskampf, während es bei uns Sportangler "nur" um eine Freizeitbeschäftigung geht.


Deswegen fordere ich (wie auch hier schon im Thread) ja einfachere Umrüstung von Fischkuttern zu Angelkuttern - damit wäre beiden Seiten geholfen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ob die in Polen damit ausgelastet wären ?


----------



## hotte50 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen fordere ich (wie auch hier schon im Thread) ja einfachere Umrüstung von Fischkuttern zu Angelkuttern - damit wäre beiden Seiten geholfen.



OK....dann forder mal....

...um wie viel Fischkutter geht es denn......wie viel von den Dingern gibt es überhaupt in Deutschland und den restlichen Staaten, welche die Ostsee befischen ????

das wäre ja auch mal Interessant zu wissen...


----------



## raubangler (20. September 2007)

*Benutzername*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Sagt mal,nimmt hier eigentlich einer den Unterschied wahr :
> 
> - Auf der einen Seite Berufsfischer,welche um ihre Existenz und der Existenz ihrer Familien kämpfen .... denen
> muß es fast egal sein,ob Sie Morgen noch etwas im Netz haben,solange ihre Familie heute nicht verhungert.
> ...



Diese Berufsfischer sind keine Landwirte, die Ihren eigenen Acker bewirtschaften.
Es sind die Ressourcen der Allgemeinheit, die hier vernichtet werden!!

Jeder von uns muss um seine Existenz kämpfen und sich den Marktgegebenheiten anpassen.
Und die Fischer hatten lange Zeit, sich entsprechend umzuorientieren.

Ich sehe auch nicht ein, dass diesen Realitätsverweigerern meine Steuergelder in Form von Abfindungen/Subventionen nachgeworfen werden!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. September 2007)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Diese Berufsfischer sind keine Landwirte, die Ihren eigenen Acker bewirtschaften.
> Es sind die Ressourcen der Allgemeinheit, die hier vernichtet werden!!
> 
> Jeder von uns muss um seine Existenz kämpfen und sich den Marktgegebenheiten anpassen.
> ...



In den letzten jahren hatte Polen eine Arbeitslosenqute von bis zu 20% (momentan,glaub ich,um die 15%) .... nicht gerade gute Aussichten für ein "Umorientierung".


Uli


----------



## noworkteam (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Sagt mal,nimmt hier eigentlich einer den Unterschied wahr :
> 
> - Auf der einen Seite Berufsfischer,welche um ihre Existenz und der Existenz ihrer Familien kämpfen .... denen
> muß es fast egal sein,ob Sie Morgen noch etwas im Netz haben,solange ihre Familie heute nicht verhungert.
> ...


 
Das die Berufsfischer bei einem generellen Fangverbot verhungern, bezweifele ich stark, ich habe bisher zum Beispiel keine Meldung gehört das in den Mittelmeeranrainer-Staaten, Fischer verhungert sind, seit die EU den Thunfischfang gesetzlich temporär verboten hat.

In z.B. Polen sind im Bereich Fischfang 4000 Personen beschäftigt,(Quelle), sprich unwesentlich mehr oder weniger als in der deutsche Ostsee-Fischerei...
Die polnische Fangflotte wurde seit 2004 um 45% verkleinert.(Ich hoffe nicht das die auf den abgewrackten Schiffen Beschäftigten verhungern mussten)..die polnische Fischereiflotte umfasste 31.12.2005 3 Hochseetrawler, 249 Kutter und 723 Boote (Quelle)

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Darum schrieb ich ja auch :





Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> - dort ist es tatsächlich *(annähernd)* ein Überlebenskampf, während es bei uns Sportangler "nur" um eine Freizeitbeschäftigung geht.
> 
> Uli



... hast du bestimmt überlesen.

Uli


----------



## noworkteam (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

@ Ulrich Horst: jau hab, weil, ich muss parallel auch arbeiten...sorry


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

no problem ... ich poker noch zwischendurch ;-))


----------



## Dipsdive (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> ... ich poker noch .....


hab das Gefühl, dass die verantwortlichen EU-Politiker das mit dem Dorschbestand auch schon seit Jahren tun :c


----------



## noworkteam (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

was die Fangquoten der übrigen EU-Länder angeht, hier einige Auszüge der EU-Verordnungen. 
Stichartiges Überfliegen der Dokumente zeigte, das die Verordnungen wegen der kompletten Ausschöpfung der Jahresfangquoten der betroffenen Länder ausgesprochen wurden:

_Verordnung (EG) Nr. 713/2007 der Kommission vom 21. Juni 2007 über ein Fangverbot für Kabeljau im Skagerrak für Schiffe unter der Flagge Schwedens_​_Verordnung (EG) Nr. 699/2007 der Kommission vom 20. Juni 2007 über ein Fangverbot für Kabeljau im Skagerrak für Schiffe unter der Flagge der Niederlande_​_Verordnung (EG) Nr. 870/2007 der Kommission vom 20. Juli 2007 über ein Fangverbot für Kabeljau in den Ostsee-Untergebieten 25—32 (EG-Gewässer) für Schiffe unter der Flagge Deutschlands_​_Verordnung (EG) Nr. 790/2007 der Kommission vom 4. Juli 2007 über ein Fangverbot für Seezunge im ICES-Gebiet IIIa sowie in den EG-Gewässern der ICES-Gebiete IIIb, IIIc und IIId für Schiffe unter der Flagge Schwedens_​_Verordnung (EG) Nr. 546/2007 der Kommission vom 16. Mai 2007 über ein Fangverbot für Hering in den Ostsee-Untergebieten 25-27, 28.2, 29 und 32 für Schiffe unter der Flagge Deutschlands_​_Verordnung (EG) Nr. 528/2007 der Kommission vom 10. Mai 2007 über ein Fangverbot für Kabeljau in den norwegischen Gewässern der ICES-Gebiete I und II durch Schiffe unter der Flagge Portugals_​_Verordnung (EG) Nr. 527/2007 der Kommission vom 10. Mai 2007 über ein Fangverbot für Lumb in den EG-Gewässern und internationalen Gewässern der ICES-Gebiete V, VI und VII durch Schiffe unter der Flagge Spaniens_​Daran kann man sehen, wie effektiv die heutige Fischerei ist....

Da versteht man die polnische Anfrage an die EU bezüglichen der Polen betreffenden Verordnung garnicht mehr#c


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Wir Angler werden von vorne bis hinten vera..........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ich hoffe andere sehen das auch so?!Oder laufen weiter Blauäugig rum!!


----------



## noworkteam (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



hotte50 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> ...um wie viel Fischkutter geht es denn......wie viel von den Dingern gibt es überhaupt in Deutschland und den restlichen Staaten, welche die Ostsee befischen ????
> 
> das wäre ja auch mal Interessant zu wissen...


 
Ja auch die EU ist mittlerweile richtig gut interaktiv mitten drin...statt nur dabei 

guckst du hier

Kannst Du bis ins Bundesland vertiefen, z.B. MV

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## raubangler (20. September 2007)

*Benutzername*



Dipsdive schrieb:


> @raubangler
> vielleicht stellst du deine vielen Fragen besser auf der Homepage vom BAC (www.bootsanglerclub.de). Da wird dir mit Sicherheit geholfen........#h
> ....



Moin Dipsdive,
wozu sollte ich das machen?
Erstens sind alle relevanten Personen wohl auch im Anglerboard aktiv und zweitens wurden meine Fragen ja auch schon implizit beantwortet.

Eine Sache habe ich aber noch.
Hier wurde behauptet, dass Bootsangelveranstaltungen genehmigt werden müssen und zu liefernde Fangstatistiken dafür als Voraussetzung gefordert werden.
Auf welcher gesetzlichen Grundlage soll das denn basieren?

Ich habe eben bei der oberen Fischereibehörde in Kiel nachgefragt.
Von einer Genehmigungspflicht war keine Rede und Fangstatistiken wollen sie sehen, "wenn sie erfahren, dass solche Veranstaltung stattfinden soll".
Die Auskunftspflicht wurde damit begründet, dass die Behörde es sehen will. Eine rechtliche Grundlage konnte mir nicht genannt werden. Weil keine existiert??

Wie auch immer, dieses IOR gehört nicht zu den Fischereibehörden mit Wünsch-Dir-was-Rechten.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Dipsdive schrieb:


> hab das Gefühl, dass die verantwortlichen EU-Politiker das mit dem Dorschbestand auch schon seit Jahren tun :c


 

wird mal zeit, dass jemand nen royal flush zieht


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen fordere ich (wie auch hier schon im Thread) ja einfachere Umrüstung von Fischkuttern zu Angelkuttern - damit wäre beiden Seiten geholfen.


 
Lustig.

Jedem Angler seinen Kutter.

Wenn es ganz gut läuft muß man noch nicht mal was zahlen. Die Kosten werden dann von EU-Struktursubventionsmaßnahmen gedeckt.

Uli


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Dipsdive schrieb:


> hab das Gefühl, dass die verantwortlichen EU-Politiker das mit dem Dorschbestand auch schon seit Jahren tun :c



Kann nich sein,ich gewinne.....


Uli


----------



## hotte50 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Ja auch die EU ist mittlerweile richtig gut interaktiv mitten drin...statt nur dabei
> 
> guckst du hier
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info..!

Ist ja wirklich gewaltig, was da an Fangschiffen unterwegs ist.

da bleibt mir dann für diese Forderung...


> Deswegen fordere ich (wie auch hier schon im Thread) ja einfachere Umrüstung von Fischkuttern zu Angelkuttern - damit wäre beiden Seiten geholfen.


....nur noch ein herzliches Schmunzeln übrig....

....wie Sundvogel schreibt....jedem Angler seinen Kutter :m


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

warum können aus den fischern nicht einfach alles fischwirte werden? jeder hat so seine kleine fischfarm in der ostsee wo dorsch oder plattfiosch oder lachs etc gezüchtet wird. klappt in norwegen doch auch, warum nicht hier. da muss die natur mal nur mitspielen, dass die ostsee mal wieder ein bisschen mehr salz bekommt


----------



## noworkteam (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> warum können aus den fischern nicht einfach alles fischwirte werden? jeder hat so seine kleine fischfarm in der ostsee wo dorsch oder plattfiosch oder lachs etc gezüchtet wird. klappt in norwegen doch auch, warum nicht hier. da muss die natur mal nur mitspielen, dass die ostsee mal wieder ein bisschen mehr salz bekommt


 

du weiss schon as unterhalb einer fischfarm nicht mehr viel von der ursprünglichen fauna übrigbleibt ??? zudem dürfte die im verhältnis zu norwegen geringe wassertiefe nicht gerade von vorteil sein...weiterhin muss der zuchtfisch auch gefüttert werden, zwar gehen die forschnungen in richtung soja etc..., aber so richtig anfreunden kann ich mich mit einem peta konform herangezogenen fisch nicht....

ich glaube nicht das dies der richtige weg wäre.....


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Aber wir Angler werden dann in Ruhe gelassen!!!???cu


----------



## raubangler (21. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Sogar auf einer Anglerseite wurde der Inhalt der Studie unkommentiert übernommen.
Man soll die Studie sogar "unbedingt lesen".
Hallo?


----------



## hans albers (22. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

.. na zum glück haben wir hier ja so einige hobby -
 wissenschaftler, die alles ganz genau wissen
 und vor allem besser als ein institut...
sogar, woher die studie kommt...

 ist mir auch schon in anderen threads aufgefallen
 "..stimmt so nicht..."
 "...steckt die eu dahinter bzw. politiker"
 "..die studie ist explizit gegen angler gerichtet.."

 usw.

 na,da hab ich wirklich glück gehabt, dass ich
 hier im anglerboard gelandet bin, und entsprechende
 fälschungen und verschwörungen sofort erkannt und entarnt werden..:q

greetz
hans


----------



## Achmin (23. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Na, was is jetzt?
Schreibt keiner mehr was?
Habt ihr alle euer Pulver schon verschossen?

Das Thema ist wichtig. Neben all den - wie ich meine - polemischen Beiträgen, ist hier auch viel wissenswertes zum Thema zu lesen.

Das Thema ist: Wie kann dem Dorsch geholfen werden?
Das wollen wir doch alle, oder?

Es gibt wohl mehrere Richtungen, die man da einschlagen kann.
Beispiele: die politische
              oder zunächst die über Öffentlichkeitsarbeit
              oder eine radikale

Nachdem das Problemfeld hinlänglich beackert wurde,sollten wir herausfinden, welche Maßnahmen wir ergreifen können, um die Zustände zu schaffen, die erforderlich sind, damit der Dorschbestand in der Ostsee wieder wächst.


----------



## raubangler (23. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



hans albers schrieb:


> ....
> na,da hab ich wirklich glück gehabt, dass ich
> hier im anglerboard gelandet bin, und entsprechende
> fälschungen und verschwörungen sofort erkannt und entarnt werden..:q
> ....


 
Ja, da hast Du richtig Glück gehabt, dass es das Anglerboard gibt.

Selbständiges Mitdenken könnte sonst auch zu einer schmerzhaften Überlastung der Schaltkreise zwischen Deinen Ohren führen....


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Hallo,
ich habe soeben eine Mail von Herrn Schulz von der Bundesforschungsanstalt für Fischerei erhalten. Ich hatte ihn von der hier stattfinden Diskussion informiert. Es wird eine Stellungnahme hier im Board zum Thema geben, da die Anstalt, so zumindest erklärt sich mir der Text, an einer Zusammenarbeit mit den Anglern interessiert ist.
Sicher werden sich dadurch einige Dinge klären - insbesondere auch die unterschiedlichen
Headlines in einigen Presseorganen und der DPA Meldung.
Also: warten wir es ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Dann warten wir mal ab, finde ich gut dass da ne Stellungnahme kommt.
Danke für Dein Engagement.


----------



## Achmin (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Das Könnte ja ein Vorteil sein, wenn man über diesen Herrn Schultz mit der Forschungsanstalt in direkten Dialog treten könnte.
Die können sicher Angaben dazu machen, welche Maßnahmen zum Schutz des Dorsches geplant oder bereits durchgeführt werden.
Weiterhin wäre sehr interessant zu erfahren, welche Maßnahmen nach Einschätzung der Fachleute effektiv wären.

Sicher können diese Leute einiges dazu sagen, wie genau hier bereits gemachte Vorschläge aussehen müßten. Ich denke da an die Vorschläge Schonzeit, Bereiche mit jeglichem Fangverbot, Aufstockung des Jungfischbestandes aus Aquakulturen, Reduzierung des Beifangs, Einführung eines vernünftigen Schonmaßes, ...

Wenn klarer wäre, welches Ausmaß jede einzelne Maßnahme haben müßte, könnten wir uns ganz anders aufstellen im Hinblick darauf, den jeweils zuständigen Institutionen Regelungen zum Schutz des Dorschbestandes abzutrotzen.

Ich denke hierbei nicht an so eine Art "Machbarkeitsstudie". Man sollte bei der Klärung des Umfangs der erforderlichen Maßnahmen nicht gleich an Fragen denken,ob das zur Zeit politisch oder finanziell machbar ist. Vielmehr müßten wir erst mal wissen, was insgesamt erforderlich ist.

Dann kann man fragen, was es kostet, welche politischen Hemnisse einer Verwirklichung entgegenstehen, etc..

Wenn das so weit wie möglich geklärt ist, müssen wir die Verwirklichung unseres Ansinnens organisieren.

Ich nehme mal ein Beispiel:

Ich wohne im Werra-Meißner-Kreis. Durch diese Gegend fließt die Werra, mit der Fulda zusammen ein Qellfluß der Weser.
Am Oberlauf der Werra wird heute von der Kali+Salz AG Kalibergbau betrieben. Die hierbei anfallenden Salzabwässer werden in die Werra abgeleitet, so dass der Fluss im Bereich der Einleitung einen Salzgehalt von 2500 mg/L hat. Es fallen im Jahr zur Zeit ca 1Mio. m3 Salzabwässer an.
Die K+S will eine Pipeleine von 60Km Länge bauen, um für weitere 700-1000 Jahre Salzlauge aus einer Halde billig in die Werra zu entsorgen.
Wenn ich nur daran denke, werde ich agressiv.
Würde man dieses Wasser in die Ostsee leiten, wäre das Unternehmen sein Abwasserproblem los. Die Ostsee könnte das für sie so wichtige Salz gut vertragen. Allen wäre genützt.
Es gab schon ernsthafte Pläne, eine Pipeline in die Nordsee zu bauen. Zur Zeit wird die Lösung einer längeren Pipeline bis ans Meer aber von dem Unternehmen lapidar abgelehnt, das sei nicht wirtschaftlich.
Zur Zeit planen die betroffenen Anrainerkommunen (nicht irgendwelche Bi`s) eine Klage gegen die Genehmigung.
Die Klage ist wohl mittlerweile schon beschlossene Sache. Daneben ist dieses Thema auch u. a. von einer Bi so in die öffentliche Diskussion gelangt, das es in dieser Gegend niemanden mehr gibt, der nicht davon gehört hat. Und das die Werra wieder sauber wird, ist zwar den meisten einigermaßen egal, aber jeder findet es hier auch gut, wenn es so kommt.
Und siehe da, auch Ministerpräsident Roland Koch hat gesagt, die Werra müsse wieder sauberer werden.
Wenn es hier zu schaffen ist, den politischen Willen zu erzeugen, das Problem über eine Leitung ans Meer zu lösen, dann ist die Frage , was es kostet, zweitrangig.

Der politische Wille kann nur dadurch erzeugt werden, dass die politischen Entscheidungsträger die Überzeugung erlangen, das es für sie von Vorteil ist, eine Entscheidung im Sinne der Natur zu treffen. Jeder Politiker tut nämlich immer nur das, was ihm nach seiner Einschätzung nützt bzw. was geeignet ist, seine Eitelkeit zu befriedigen.

Wir haben nur die Chance, Entscheidungsträger so zu beeinflussen, das sie im Sinne der Fische handeln.
Mit klaren Vorschlägen so trommeln, das keiner mehr an dem Problem vorbeikommt. 
Das ist ein Weg.
Wir hier im Bord könnten -entsprechend organisiert -viel bewegen.
Dabei soll hier dann nicht etwa Politik gemacht werden. Damit das nicht geschieht, müsste dies aus unserer Mitte überwacht werden. Aber das funktioniert hier in ähnlicher Form ja bis jetzt auch ganz gut.

Und eins steht fest: Mit dem Dorschbestand geht es schon seit vielen Jahren bergab. Es ist bis jetzt nichts wesentliches passiert, und es wird, wenn nicht Initiative ergriffen wird, nichts passieren.
Wenn die Angler nicht versuchen, auf die Leute und Entscheidungsträger Einfluß zu nehmen, wird es dem Ostseedorsch so gehen, wie dem Nordseedorsch.
Dann ist Schluß mit schön angeln auf der Ostsee, denn die anderen Fische kommen unmittelbar nach dem Dorsch drann.
Verlasst Euch drauf.
Es dauert nicht mehr lang.


----------



## raubangler (25. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe soeben eine Mail von Herrn Schulz von der Bundesforschungsanstalt für Fischerei erhalten. Ich hatte ihn von der hier stattfinden Diskussion informiert. Es wird eine Stellungnahme hier im Board zum Thema geben, da die Anstalt, so zumindest erklärt sich mir der Text, an einer Zusammenarbeit mit den Anglern interessiert ist.
> Sicher werden sich dadurch einige Dinge klären - insbesondere auch die unterschiedlichen
> Headlines in einigen Presseorganen und der DPA Meldung.
> Also: warten wir es ab.


 
Cool!

Hoffentlich geht er dabei auch ein wenig auf die hier geäußerten Kritikpunkte ein.
Waren ja nicht wenige.....

Und das statistische Konstrukt, mehrere Erhebungen (bundesweite Fragebögen, Verprobung "vor Ort") in einer Berechnungsformel zu vermischen, kann er bei der Gelegenheit auch mal erläutern.


----------



## hans albers (26. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> Hallo,
> ich habe soeben eine Mail von Herrn Schulz von der Bundesforschungsanstalt für Fischerei erhalten. Ich hatte ihn von der hier stattfinden Diskussion informiert. Es wird eine Stellungnahme hier im Board zum Thema geben, da die Anstalt, so zumindest erklärt sich mir der Text, an einer Zusammenarbeit mit den Anglern interessiert ist.
> Sicher werden sich dadurch einige Dinge klären - insbesondere auch die unterschiedlichen
> Headlines in einigen Presseorganen und der DPA Meldung.
> Also: warten wir es ab.



bin auch mal gespannt,
greetz
hans


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ich habe Herrn Schultz nun auch mal direkt von Redaktionsseite aus angemailt.

Zu diesem Thema wird sicherlich (noch) viel zu sagen sein, ich werde das dann (Interesse von Seiten des Institus vorausgesetzt) im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) zusammen fassen mit allen unterschiedlichen Meinungen und Stellungnahmen.

Auf jeden Fall hier nochmals ein herzliochen Danke für Dolfins Engagement!!!


----------



## noworkteam (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Unabhängig wie, warum und weshalb irgendwelche Studien durchgeführt werden, unabhängig ob sich Meeresangler zum Schutz der Dorsche einsetzen oder nicht....

hier werden Fakten gemacht und nicht rumdiskutiert.....

Ich enthalte mich mal jeder Wertung...

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Und in Deutschland geht man auf Angler los...................

Habe übrigens noch keine Antwort oder auch nur eine Eingangsbestätigung meiner Mail an Herrn Schultz erhalten.......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Die armen Polnischen Fischer!!!!!!!!!cu


----------



## raubangler (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



esox02 schrieb:


> Die armen Polnischen Fischer!!!!!!!!!cu



Wieso Fischer?
Die armen polnischen Angler!

Denen wird keine Gelegenheit gegeben, sich mitschuldig zu fühlen. Da sind wir doch deutlich besser dran.
Aber wer weiss, vielleicht gibt es so schlaue Institute auch in Polen.....


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wieso Fischer?
> Die armen polnischen Angler!


 
|abgelehn
jeder pole (rassismus etc jetz mal beiseite, so einer bin ich nicht) den ich bis jetzt beim angeln getroffen hab (zum größten teil brandung) hat dorsche mitgenommen, die mit kopf kleiner waren als ein iglo fischstäbchen und heringe, da war das blei größer!


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> |abgelehn
> jeder pole (rassismus etc jetz mal beiseite, so einer bin ich nicht) den ich bis jetzt beim angeln getroffen hab (zum größten teil brandung) hat dorsche mitgenommen, die mit kopf kleiner waren als ein iglo fischstäbchen und heringe, da war das blei größer!



Vielleicht liest du den Post von "Raubangler" besser nochmal genauer!
Denn ich glaube, du hast den Sinn nicht so ganz verstanden...#d:m

|sagnix


----------



## noworkteam (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Pressenachschlag:

_""Die Zahlen müssen zunächst in die Bestandsberechnungen der Wissenschaftler einfließen. Dass Angler jährlich Dorsch in Größenordnungen von 2 000 bis 5 000 Tonnen fangen konnten, lässt auch den Schluss zu, den tatsächlichen Dorschbestand um einiges positiver bewerten zu können", so der Minister mit Blick auf die Analyse der Ergebnisse."_

Um einiges positiver der Dorschbestand, nicht ein wenig, nein, einiges positiver,..sprich da kann doch noch was abgefischt werden.....

_"Beiden Nutzergruppen kommt an unserer Küste eine hohe sozioökonomische Bedeutung zu", stellte Dr. Backhaus einmal mehr fest. "Selbstverständlich geht es zunächst immer um die Existenzsicherung der Berufsfischerei. Aber auch die Freizeitfischerei in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist und bleibt eine wesentliche Säule im Konzept Tourismusland Mecklenburg-Vorpommern."_

Da werden doch die Wertigkeiten klar ausgesprochen,..,erst die Berufsfischerei,..,und dann die Freizeitfischer...Punkt.

Wann kommt eigentlich die notwendige Studie mit einer Gegenüberstellung der "_sozioökonomische Bedeutung unter Berücksichtigung der von der Wissenschaft vorhergesagten Zusammenbrüche der Fischbestände in absehbarer Zukunft" _auf den Markt ???

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Seid doch nicht so aufgeregt, Leute.
Letztendlich handelt es sich nach meinem Wissen um eine erste einsteigende Studie in diese Problematik. Man sollte vielleicht einmal abwarten, wie sich das Institut dazu äussert. Das kann sicher etwas dauern, da die nicht mal eben so etwas hinschreiben, wie es der eine oder andere doch für sich in Anspruch nimmt. Die Presse kann man doch sowieso vergessen. Alles bisherigen Artikel dazu waren Bildzeitungsniveau - einschließlich der "Angelfachpresse".
Genau dein Link Noworkteam sagt das doch aus: Erhebungen fortsetzen und auf breiterer Datenbasis neu rechnen. Leider geht ja auch aus der Studie hervor, dass eben viele Verbände, Kuttereigner und andere nicht bereit sind, ihre Daten einzubringen. Warum eigentlich wird da nicht mitgearbeitet? Hat man etwas zu verbergen oder will man einfach weiter aus einer emotionalen Ecke weiterballern? Der Verlierer steht fest: Der Dorsch!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Seid doch nicht so aufgeregt, Leute.
> Letztendlich handelt es sich nach meinem Wissen um eine erste einsteigende Studie in diese Problematik. Man sollte vielleicht einmal abwarten, wie sich das Institut dazu äussert. Das kann sicher etwas dauern, da die nicht mal eben so etwas hinschreiben, wie es der eine oder andere doch für sich in Anspruch nimmt. Die Presse kann man doch sowieso vergessen. Alles bisherigen Artikel dazu waren Bildzeitungsniveau - einschließlich der "Angelfachpresse".
> Genau dein Link Noworkteam sagt das doch aus: Erhebungen fortsetzen und auf breiterer Datenbasis neu rechnen. Leider geht ja auch aus der Studie hervor, dass eben viele Verbände, Kuttereigner und andere nicht bereit sind, ihre Daten einzubringen. Warum eigentlich wird da nicht mitgearbeitet? Hat man etwas zu verbergen oder will man einfach weiter aus einer emotionalen Ecke weiterballern? Der Verlierer steht fest: Der Dorsch!


|good:​
wir alle begehen einen fehler: von den zuständigen organisationen, vom staat sowie der eu wird das alles unterschätzt und unterbewertet und von uns angler, die wir hier fleißig disskutieren bzw aneinander vorbeireden, wird das alles überbewertet.
sicher, der dorsch ist nicht gerade wenig gefährdet, und in dem schreiben, welches Noworkteam als anhang beigegelegt hat, übertreiben die. aber soooooooo schlecht ist es nun auch nicht. bei manchen klingt es so, als würde es in der ostsee nurnoch so wneig dorsch geben wie blauwale auf dieser welt​


----------



## Achmin (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Aufgeregt oder nicht aufgeregt:
warten darauf, dass irgendwelche Institute Aufträge dazu erhalten, Studien über den tatsächlichen Zustand des Dorschbestandes durchzuführen, diese Studien dann von den zuständigen EU-Kommissionen ausgewertet werden, unter entsprechender Berücksichtigung der Interessen der betroffenen Staaten ein Konzept erarbeitet wird, dann die hierfür erforderlichen Mittel im Haushaltsplan veranschlagt werden, bevor dann eine EU-Verordnung erlassen wird, die dann natürlich den betroffenen Staaten eine angemessene Frist zur Umsetzung gewährt, ...

und schon ist es ca. anno 2016, das Problem hat sich von selbst erledigt: siehe Nordsee

Das der Dorschbestand abgenommen hat, hat doch wohl jeder schon gemerkt. Das dürfte doch wohl nicht mehr streitig sein. Dafür braucht es keine Studie.

Fraglich und interessant in dem Zusammenhang ist meines Erachtens allenfalls noch die Frage, wie lange der bis jetzt noch verbliebene Bestand bei den derzeitigen Fangmengen noch in einem Zustand bleibt, der es möglich macht, bei effektiven Schutzmaßnahmen ihn irgendwann wieder in einen gesicherten Bestand erwachsen zu lassen.
Wenn der Punkt überschritten ist, von wo er sich wieder erholen kann: Petri heil, solange noch einer da ist.


----------



## raubangler (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Seid doch nicht so aufgeregt, Leute.
> Letztendlich handelt es sich nach meinem Wissen um eine erste einsteigende Studie in diese Problematik. Man sollte vielleicht einmal abwarten, wie sich das Institut dazu äussert.
> ....
> Leider geht ja auch aus der Studie hervor, dass eben viele Verbände, Kuttereigner und andere nicht bereit sind, ihre Daten einzubringen.
> ...


 
Der politische Zweck der Studie wurde bereits erreicht.
Erwarte deshalb mal nicht zu viel von dem Institut....

Die Daten hätten zwangsweise über die Fischereiaufsicht erhoben werden können.
Das ist aber Ländersache und somit hätte das Bundesamt und damit dieses Institut dann auf die Länder zugehen müssen.

Dummerweise hätte man dann
1. vermutlich andere Zahlen erhalten |abgelehn
2. die Länder über den Zweck dieser Studie unterrichten müssen |abgelehn


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ich möchte, wie bereits einmal gesagt, nicht weiter rumeiern. Es bringt nichts und erst eine Erklärung der Verantwortlichen der Studie wird das erhellen können. Wer so lange nicht das Wasser halten kann - o.k.
Die Studie ist nach meiner Kenntnis von der EG in Auftrag gegeben worden. Ansonsten kann man natürlich mit jeder DPA Meldung zwei genau gegenseitige Lagen begründen. Wer sich darüber noch aufregt, glaubt wahrscheinlich noch an die Presse.


----------



## raubangler (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ich möchte, wie bereits einmal gesagt, nicht weiter rumeiern. Es bringt nichts und erst eine Erklärung der Verantwortlichen der Studie wird das erhellen können. Wer so lange nicht das Wasser halten kann - o.k.
> ....


Hat sich Deine Kontaktperson eigentlich dazu geäußert, wann er diesen (angeblich gewünschten) Dialog aufnehmen will?


Dolfin schrieb:


> Die Studie ist nach meiner Kenntnis von der EG in Auftrag gegeben worden.


Auch nur indirekt.
Der Request wurde an die Bundesregierung und dann dummerweise an das Bundesministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz weitergeleitet. Die sind auch für die Fischerei zuständig.
Streng genommen hätte es an das Bundesministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz und Reaktorsicherheit gehen müssen.
Das Ergebnis wäre vermutlich ein anderes.


Dolfin schrieb:


> Wer sich darüber noch aufregt, glaubt wahrscheinlich noch an die Presse.


Nicht die Presse macht in diesem Fall Meinungsbildung.
Die zitieren nur Politiker, die momentan Sachen vorbereiten, die Dich als Intensivbootsangler besonders treffen werden.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (5. Oktober 2007)

So sehen *die Ergebnisse* in Sachen "Bestandsschutz" (Nachhaltige Fischereiwirtschaft) der EU aus.
Der EU-Chaotenhaufen wird auch in den nächsten Jahrzehnten nicht fähig sein angemessen & konsequent zu handeln.

Dabei sollte man besser nicht glauben, daß die polnischen Berufsfischer die einzigen sind die die Regeln brechen.
Sie machen es nur dümmlich auffällig / offensichtlich.

http://de.news.yahoo.com/ap/20071005/tbs-fischindustrie-fordert-stopp-der-pol-f8250da_1.html 

:v


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> Es bringt nichts und erst eine Erklärung der Verantwortlichen der Studie wird das erhellen können. Wer so lange nicht das Wasser halten kann - o.k.


Kann ich durchaus. Allerdings habe ich bis heute keinerlei Reaktion auf meine direkte Mailanfrage von Herrn Schultz erhalten. Keine Eingangsbestätigung, kein "wir arbeiten dran", schlicht überhaupt nichts.................

Abgeschickt am Mittwoch, 26. September 2007 09:17


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Soeben kam die Stellungnahme von Herrn Schultz, für alle hier zu lesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111133


----------



## prophet12 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Habe sie mir gerad mal durchgelesen,
Ich glaube wenn das Institut hier im Board, die Umfrage gestartet hätte, hätten Sie mehr Erfolg mit den zurück gesendeten Bögen gehabt.
Kann das einfach nicht glauben das so viele Fragebögen an Angler verschickt wurden !


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Zu der Menge der versendeten Fragebögen kann ich nur sagen, dass die wohl richtig ist. Wir in unserem Verein (ca. 1300 Mitglieder) haben auf jeden Fall ca. 2.000 Fragebögen erhalten. Diese Fragebögen wurden allerdings nie vom Vorstand an die Mitglieder verteilt, obwohl es ohne größeren Aufwand mit der Vereinsinfopost hätte versendet werden können.

Ich selbst habe für die Vorjahre die Sammelbögen für Veranstaltungen (hauptsächlich Kutterfahrten mit der Jugendgruppe) in unserem Verein ordnungsgemäß ausgefüllt und mit dem Freiumschlag zurück gesendet. 

Nachdem das Institut die Kutterkapitäne befragte, habe ich persönlich einen Anruf eines Institutmitarbeiters erhalten. Als ich ihm mitteilte, dass ich die Fragebögen immer versendet habe, hatte sich seine Nachfrage erledigt, da die Fänge ja bereits gemeldet waren.

Also, bevor hier darüber diskutiert wird, ob die Fragebögen tatsächlich verteilt wurden oder nicht, sollte man sich erst einmal in den Vereinen erkundigen, ob da eventuell auch Fragebögen angekommen sind und entsorgt wurden. Denn ich glaube kaum, das wir der einzige Verein waren, der die Bögen zugesendet bekommen hat. Und somit liegt das Problem der mangelnden Datenerhebung bei den Vereinen und somit wieder bei den Anglern.

Auch bei den Fangmeldungen der Kutter sollte man objektiv und realistisch sein. Es gibt zwar Tage, an denen nur 40 Fische auf dem gesamten Kutter rauskommen, aber auch Tage, an denen 200 und mehr Dorsche gefangen werden. Wenn man davon einen Jahresdurchschnitt ermittelt, dann glaube ich den Erhebungen ganz einfach.

Und außerdem weiß ich genau, was ich so im Jahr fange...|wavey:


----------



## maxderangler (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ja es solllte echt ma was getan werden die armen Dorsche an manchen stellen in norwegen spürt man gantz schön dass es wenig dorsch gibt


----------



## maxderangler (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

ich bin ma ne runde weg bb


----------



## rainerhäusler (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ich war diese Woche auf der Seebrücke Schönberger Strand. Was ich im Netz gelesen habe, traf voll zu. Die ganze Brücke voller Russischer Angler. Jeder Fisch wurde mitgenommen. Schollen und viele (Dorsche) die kleiner als eine Handfläche waren. Netze waren am gesamten Küstenstreifen aufgestellt. Eines sogar zwischen Strand und Seebrücke. Ein Fischer kam an den Brückenkopf und schrie, ich werde gleich die ganzen Schnüre kappen. Alle holten schnell ein. Er drehte ab und rief. ich werde heute den ganzen Abend eure Leinen zerfetzen ich komme wieder. Die Russen baten ihn hochzukommen um sich was (abzuholen). Drei Tage später kam er wieder, merkte aber scheinbar das nur Deutsche da waren. Wir sagten er könne mit einer Anzeige rechnen. Er grinste und sagte na macht nur und verschwand. Mir kommt es so vor als ist ein regelrechter Futterneid ausgebrochen. Entweder fangen die Fischer zu wenig oder in den Augen der Fischer fangen die Angler zu viel.


----------



## maxderangler (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

ja ? aber mit manchen Russen ist e aber auch bei mir am rhein hard denn dort stellen die reeusen usw . auf


----------



## prophet12 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



rainerhäusler schrieb:


> Ich war diese Woche auf der Seebrücke Schönberger Strand. Was ich im Netz gelesen habe, traf voll zu. Die ganze Brücke voller Russischer Angler. Jeder Fisch wurde mitgenommen. Schollen und viele (Dorsche) die kleiner als eine Handfläche waren. Netze waren am gesamten Küstenstreifen aufgestellt. Eines sogar zwischen Strand und Seebrücke. Ein Fischer kam an den Brückenkopf und schrie, ich werde gleich die ganzen Schnüre kappen. Alle holten schnell ein. Er drehte ab und rief. ich werde heute den ganzen Abend eure Leinen zerfetzen ich komme wieder. Die Russen baten ihn hochzukommen um sich was (abzuholen). Drei Tage später kam er wieder, merkte aber scheinbar das nur Deutsche da waren. Wir sagten er könne mit einer Anzeige rechnen. Er grinste und sagte na macht nur und verschwand. Mir kommt es so vor als ist ein regelrechter Futterneid ausgebrochen. Entweder fangen die Fischer zu wenig oder in den Augen der Fischer fangen die Angler zu viel.


 

Das ist schon heftig das verhalten des Fischers...


----------



## zanderhunter-hst (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ja ja die aaarrrmmmen Fischer...aber das is nich nur in der Ostse normal bei uns in Stralsund stellen die Fischer Nacht's und heimlich ihr Netze bei uns in die Kanälen(sind ca. 15 Meter breit) wo es strickt verboten ist. Aber sie regen sich dann auch noch auf wenn man mit dem Boot hineinfährt und ne vierte Stunde wieder den Motor freischniebeln darf......


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

das sind alles die nebenerwerbsfischer? ja die bekriegen sich echt mit den anglern, aber das da an der seebrücke ist echt hart!

mal sehn ob das noch (weiter) eskaliert


----------



## angler1996 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Hallo Petrijünger der Ostsseküste,
wenn ich die Diskussion so verfolge, haben wir uns wahrscheinlich mit der geringen Teilhnahme an der Umfrage selbst keinen guten Dienst erwiesen. Im Fazit werden vermutlich aus der geringen Beteiligung doch Hochrechnungen, die einen hohen Anteil am Gesamtfang ergeben werden. 
Dem steht aber die Meinung der Angler entgegen, dass sie schlecht Dorsch fangen, es also wenig Dorsch gibt.  Die Warheit bekommen wir aber nur über die von uns ungeliebte Statistik. Nur als Meinung: Wenn schon Statistik, dann von uns ( "ich traue nur der Statistik, die ich selbst gefälscht habe").
Und das nach Möglichkeit schnellstens.
Dann kan man sagen, wei hoch der Anteil der Angler am Gesamtfang ist und was von Seiten der Angler getan werden muss. Weil interessanter ist eigentlich die Menge der von Anglern gefangenen Fischen im Verhältnis zum jährlichen Dorschnachwuchs, das nur so nebenbei.
Während der Laichzeit gezielt auf diese Fischart zu angeln, alte ich persönlich für, naja unklug. Ob ich das über Schonzeit oder -Gebiet regele, habe ich folgende Meinung. Das beste wäre Beides . Das Gebiet steht fest und die Zeit kann man anpassen, wenn notwenig. Wenn ich nur die Fische in einem bestimmten Gebiet schütze erreiche ich zum wenig. Was ist mit denen, die ins Laichgebiet ziehen? Nur eigentlich ist mir zunächst mal jede Massnahme recht, die den Fortbestand des Ostseedorsches sichert, da bin ich Minimalist. Dies sollte für Angler und Fischer gelten. Nur wenn es nächstes Jahr noch Dorsch gibt, kann ich ihn fangen.
MfG A.


----------



## hans albers (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

|good:...mein reden...

greetz
hans


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

kann sich jemand an die miesere der nordsee in den 70-80 jahre erinnern wo der dorsch-kabeljau am ende war????ich glaube das waren auch die angler?!?!


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2007)

*Benutzername*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Hallo Petrijünger der Ostsseküste,
> wenn ich die Diskussion so verfolge, haben wir uns wahrscheinlich mit der geringen Teilhnahme an der Umfrage selbst keinen guten Dienst erwiesen.
> ....



Selbst wenn alle Angler Deutschlands und alle, die einen Angler kennen, 2 Fragebögen zurückgeschickt hätten, hätte es die Qualität der Studie nicht verbessern können.

Die Gesamtfangmenge wurde aus den Anglertagen (aus der Umfrage) mit der Fangmenge pro Anglertag multipliziert.

Und diese Fangmenge pro Anglertag ist der Knackpunkt.
Diese wurde nämlich auf Anglerveranstaltungen (Wettangeln, Bootsanglerclub etc.) und durch Beobachtungen hauptsächlich in Rostock und Umgebung ermittelt.
Somit ist da nichts repräsentativ.

Ob nun korrekte Zahl mal Fehler besser ist als Fehler mal Fehler, kann niemand sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Fakt ist aber auch:
Je höher der Anteil der von Anglern gefangener Fische ist, desto eher werden Angler auch als wichtiger Faktor wahrgenommen - gerade und vor allem an der Küste, wo Angler einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Wirtschaftsfaktoir darstellen.

Leider gibt es zur Wirtschaftskraft der Angler im Gegensatz zur Fangmenge jetzt keine wissenschaftliche Erhebung (arbeite ich aber dran).

Hätte man eine solche, könnte man gegenüber den jeweiligen Landesregierungen auch ganz anders auftreten.

Sollten nämlich die Zahlen nur annähernd stimmen, würden bereits heute (nicht wissenschaftlich, sondern über den Daumen gepeilt) bereits Angler ein Mehrfaches an volkswirtschaflichem Umsatz pro Kilo gefangenem Fisch mit weniger gefangenem Fisch als die Fischerei machen!

Dann müssten auch die Landeesregierungen den Belangen der Angler (Wirtschaftsfaktor, Arbeitsplätze in strukturschwachen Regionen, besserer Natur/Tierschutz (waidgerechtes Töten statt im Netz zerquetschen lassen)) etc., etc.) mehr Gehör schenken.


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Sollten nämlich die Zahlen nur annähernd stimmen, würden bereits heute (nicht wissenschaftlich, sondern über den Daumen gepeilt) bereits Angler ein Mehrfaches an volkswirtschaflichem Umsatz pro Kilo gefangenem Fisch mit weniger gefangenem Fisch als die Fischerei machen!
> ....



Das kann man aber auch anders deuten:
Pro gefangener Fisch wird ein Mehrfaches an Umweltressourcen verbraten.

Von der Anfahrt der Angler, bis zur Herstellung der Boote kommt da doch einiges zusammen, über das man besser nicht reden sollte.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Das ist leicht zu kontern:
Kein Angler richtet so viel Umweltschäden an wie ein Fischer (Schleppnetz = zerstörter Grund, Stellnetze = gefangene Schweinswale etc., etc.).


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2007)

*Benutzername*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist leicht zu kontern:
> Kein Angler richtet so viel Umweltschäden an wie ein Fischer (Schleppnetz = zerstörter Grund, Stellnetze = gefangene Schweinswale etc., etc.).



Nee, am Meeresgrund nicht.
Dafür an Land und in der Luft....


----------



## angler1996 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

wenn ich die Belastung für die Umwelt betrachte, muss ich aber auch die Herstellung der notwendigen Mittel für die Fischrei betrachten oder dies bei anderen Produkten und Freizeitaktivitäten machen.
Da muss ich aufpassen, dass ich nicht zu der Erkenntnis komme:
zurück in die Höhle!
Der wirtschaftliche Ansatz ist schon richtig. In Kanada hat man dies wohl schon vor Jahren erkannt. Nur geht es dann auch um die Fangmenge, sonst haben wir mit vielen kleinen Booten das gleiche Ergebnis. Das kann aber nur die Zukunft sein. Wenn ich die Entwicklung richtig verstehe, geht es ja erst mal um den Erhalt.
Nur, wo liegen denn nun die Ursachen für den Populationsrückgang z.B.: 
- Erwärmung des Wasser ( habe irgendwo gelesen, dass sich 
z.B. in der Nordsee Fische aus wärmeren Gebieten ansiedeln)
- zu geringer Salzgehalt, wegen fehlender Wassereinbrüche
- Überfischung, egal durch wen
Gibt es dazu eine wirklich klärende Studie, weil an Punkt 1 und 2 als Möglichkeit kann der Angler nichts machen
Oder ist es das Aufeindertreffen aller Varianten ( wovon es vielleicht noch mehr gibt, ich bin kein Biologe)
Im Übrigen habe ich bewußt geschrieben, dass die Angler und unsere verbände mal zählen sollten, wieviel wir Dorsch fangen, anhand von Stückzahlen und Größen und nicht mit Mitteln, die wissenschaftlich sicher korrekt sind, sondern nach dem Motto 1 plus 1 ergibt 2. Als Angler an Binnengewässern mit Fangbuch(ich hasse es) ist mir klar, was ich meine. Nur Gewässer lassen sich anders nicht bewirtschaften und davon reden wir hier ja.
MfG A.


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Na Thomas,
fängst du dich jetzt selbst wieder ein?
Ich habe mich hier schweren Herzens eine lange Zeit rausgehalten. Letztendlich kommt aber wohl das erwartete dabei raus. Fakten sind nicht hinweg zu diskutieren oder zu beleidigen.

Nun willst du selbst über den Daumen peilen, wo du selbst die diskutierte Studie massiv angegriffen hast, wegen der "Schätzungen"?  Nun willst du ein noch größeres Gebiet mit noch mehr Unwägbarkeiten schätzen?
Schätz du einmal schön die Sozialökonomie. Eine Aufgabe, die den Einsatz von Mitteln erfordert und sicher Platz für ein halbes Dutzend Habilitationen ergibt. Vielleicht kann man ja das Board einmal ins Gespräch bringen, um bessere und günstiger verfügbare Daten zu liefern.

Ich habe die gesamte Studie gelesen. Letztendlich ist es schon stark, wenn man gerade die absoluten Ausreißer ( z.B. die Rückläufe aus den Angelzeitschriften zitiert ) nicht aber die 4 oder 5 % der besseren Quoten mit einbezieht.
Wissenschaft arbeitet heute mit wesentlich geringeren Stichproben und kommt in der Regel zu sehr guten Ergebnissen. Ich will nicht beschwören, dass die vorgelegte Pilotstudie die letzten Prozente richtig nennt - aber der Trend ist ein anderer, als wir es einfach mal so dahinbehaupteten. Die zwischen den Zeilen immer wieder Richtung der Wissenschaft (ler) abgeschossen kleinen persönlichen Angriffe will ich dabei garnicht sehen. Schade nur, dass sie in eine völlig falsche Richtung gehen. Die hier so Angegriffenen sind vielleicht unsere wirklichen Verbündeten.

Um es noch einmal zu betonen: Mir geht es ( noch immer ) um den Erhalt unseres liebsten Hobbys *und *der Dorsche. Ich bin aber auch zufrieden, wenn ich etwas weniger entnehmen darf. Mein Vergnügen mißt sich nicht in Filetkilos. Wenn wir selbst als Angler offenbar nicht interessiert sind, zu den Fakten beizutragen, dürfen wir uns nicht beschweren, wenn wir geschätzt werden. 
Andere Gruppen, die wir immer wieder vorschieben, müssen natürlich auch ihren Anteil erbringen. Da habe ich auch Kopfschmerzen. Trotztdem ziehe ich es vor, zunächst vor der eigenen Tür zu kehren, bevor man den Nachbarn anmacht, er müsse dringend kehren.

Ich kenne natürlich auch deine Motivation Thomas und glaube, dass wir letztendlich das gleiche wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> Na Thomas,
> fängst du dich jetzt selbst wieder ein?


Jein)

Die Studie ist in meinen Augen komplett fehlrerhaft.
Es wurden keine Fänge der Nebenerwerbsfischer ermittelt, da keine gennauen Daten vorlagen.

Es wurden die Fänge der Schweden (bis 12 sm vor der deutschen Küste) und Dänen (bis 3 sm vor der deutschen Küste) nicht ermittelt.

Richtigerweise müsste die Studie heissen: 
Von deutscher Küste ausgehende Fänge.....

Davon ab:


> Eine Aufgabe, die den Einsatz von Mitteln erfordert und sicher Platz für ein halbes Dutzend Habilitationen ergibt. Vielleicht kann man ja das Board einmal ins Gespräch bringen, um bessere und günstiger verfügbare Daten zu liefern


Genau da bin ich dran (u.a. mit Hilfe von Herrn Schultz).



> Mir geht es ( noch immer ) um den Erhalt unseres liebsten Hobbys und der Dorsche.


Mir auch - aber das ist einfach ein klarer Verteilungskampf.
Und da stehe ich auf Seiten der Angler und will, dass die Berufsfischer weitestmöglich reglemtiert werden.


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Sehr schnelle Antwort, Thomas..

Find ich gut, dass du mit Herrn Schulz eine Basis gefunden hast. Da würde auch ich mich einbringen.

Was glaubst du denn, auf welcher Seite ich stehe? Aber es ist auch nötig, dass man die Kräfte vernünftig einsetzt und das Machbare vom Nichtmachbaren unterscheidet. Die Berufsfischer haben auch ihre Berechtigung. Es sollen auch andere Menschen als Angler Fisch essen dürfen.

Was den Bereich der Nebenerwerbs- und Hobbyfischer angeht, gibt es eine Lücke. Da stimme ich zu. Ich weiß nicht, wie signifikant diese Lücke ist, sie ist auf alle Fälle aber unsozial ( im Gegensatz zu den Berufsfischern).
Hobbyfischer sollen ja per Definition garkeinen Fisch verkaufen dürfen..|bigeyes

Nebenerwerbsfischer ( mir fällt dabei immer wieder diese seltsame Truppe am Eitz in Weißenhaus ein). Da habe ich mal zugesehen, wie die Forellen stapelten. Natürlich gibt man da nichts an - das Finanzamt könnte zu interessiert sein. Die beiden letztgenannten Gruppen machen aber einen Fehler: Dadurch, dass sie nicht zugeben, in welcher Form sie eigentlich die See nutzen und wo daher ihre "Besitzstände" liegen, sind sie in der
politischen Debatte leichter abzuräumen.
Genau aus dem Grunde, wie die gewohnheitsrechtliche Nutzung der Ostsee durch Angler aussieht, macht es erforderlich festzuschreiben, wieviel wir eigentlich fangen. So haben wir eine
Basis, die wir verteidigen können.
Wenn wir auf die Schwachmatenargumente eingehen, Angler fangen ja nur 1%, müssen wir davon ausgehen, das irgendwann mal jemand sagt: O.K - Ihr fangt 1%. Im Rahmen der ab sofort geltenden gesetzlichen Regelungen dürft ihr diese 1% weiter fangen. Es werden ein paar Kontrolleure eingestellt und irgendwann Mitte Februar kommt die EG Verfügung: Dorschangeln ab sofort einstellen - die Quote ist erfüllt.

Genau in diese gedanklichen Richtungen gehen FFH Habitatregelungen, die von der EG angestrebt werden. Es müssen "Altbesitzstände" festgestellt werden, damit diese gehalten werden können.

Ich glaube, wir stehen beide auf der selben Seite - nur sehen wir unterschiedliche Wege, Mal schauen, welcher besser ist - wenn man uns denn zwei Versuche zugesteht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> Die Berufsfischer haben auch ihre Berechtigung.


Nicht mehr, denn genau die haben die Bestände zu Grunde gerichtet.
NOCH haben wir in der Ostsee nicht die Verhältnisse wie in der Nordsee - und hoffentlich bleibt das auch so.

Dabei muss man dann noch unterscheiden zwischen traditioneller Küstenfischerei (für die ich mich eher erwärmen kann) und Industriefischerei (die klar abzulehnen ist).

Davon ab:
Ich glaube nicht mal, dass wir da unterschiedliche Wege gehen.

Mit der (in meinen Augen immer noch fehlerhaften) Studie wurde festgestellt, dass Angler mit ihrer Fangmenge relevant sind.

Jetzt gehts schlicht darum nachzuweisen, dass Angler mehr Arbeitsplätze, mehr volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatz bei gleichzeitig waídgerechterem Umgang mit dem Fisch sowie allgemein geringerer Fangmenge als bei der Berufsfischerei bedeuten

Dazu habe ich mich auch schon mit dem Mecklenburgischen Tourismusverband in Verbindung gesetzt, der in Schleswig Holstein wird folgen, ebenso werde ich zu diesem Thema (wissenschaftliche Studie zum volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatz durch Angel(tourismus)) beide Landesregierungen anschreiben.

Mal sehen was dann kommt.

Dazu auch (dieser Aufsatz wird hier sozusagen zu früh veröffentlicht, der kommt auch im Novembermagazin):



> *Angler als Wirtschaftsfaktor*
> Angler werden zwar von Betroffenen – Ferienhausvermietern, Angelkutter, Bootsvermieter, gewässernahe Campingplätze etc. als „Wirtschaftsfaktor“ wahrgenommen, viel zu selten jedoch von der Politik und von Entscheidungsträgern.
> 
> Die Studie von Dr. Robert Arlinghaus (Der unterschätzte Angler - Angelfischerei in Deutschland - eine soziale und ökonomische Analyse) hat sich als erst einmal überhaupt mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt. Momentan schlägt in der Diskussion unter Anglern die Pilotstudie „Dorsch-/Kabeljaufänge durch die deutsche Freizeitfischerei der Nord- und Ostsee, 2004 – 2006“ vom Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock (IOR) hohe Wellen.
> ...


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Siehst, du -und genau dort kommen wir wieder zusammen.
Ehrliche Angaben, Berechnung des volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzens. Was meinst du, wo die Nebenerwerbsfischer bleiben: Undefinierter Gesamtfang, 9 Euro 30 Einkommenssteuer und nur Theater!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> Was meinst du, wo die Nebenerwerbsfischer bleiben


Hoffentlich weg vom Wasser )


----------



## Dipsdive (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Was den Bereich der Nebenerwerbs- und Hobbyfischer angeht, gibt es eine Lücke. Da stimme ich zu. Ich weiß nicht, wie signifikant diese Lücke ist, sie ist auf alle Fälle aber unsozial ( im Gegensatz zu den Berufsfischern).
> Hobbyfischer sollen ja per Definition garkeinen Fisch verkaufen dürfen..|bigeyes


Was für eine Lücke meinst du genau? In der Studie wird das Thema doch behandelt.



Dolfin schrieb:


> Nebenerwerbsfischer ( mir fällt dabei immer wieder diese seltsame Truppe am Eitz in Weißenhaus ein). Da habe ich mal zugesehen, wie die Forellen stapelten. Natürlich gibt man da nichts an - das Finanzamt könnte zu interessiert sein.


Deine Beobachtungen sind nach den Ergebnissen der Studie kaum möglich. Denn da verlieren sich gerade mal 0,4 Meerforellen in einem bis zu 100 Meter langen Netz!  Natürlich glaube ich dir trotzdem, denn wir sind ja oft genug beim Slippen in den Häfen und werfen einen verlegenen Blick in die Fischkisten #t


Dolfin schrieb:


> Die beiden letztgenannten Gruppen machen aber einen Fehler: Dadurch, dass sie nicht zugeben, in welcher Form sie eigentlich die See nutzen und wo daher ihre "Besitzstände" liegen, sind sie in der politischen Debatte leichter abzuräumen.


Brauchen die ja gar nicht zugeben, kannst ja alles in der Studie nachlesen. Ich zitiere nur mal:
"In *Mecklenburg-Vorpommern *wurde *Dorsch *nur in der Stellnetzfischerei gefangen. Der Einheitsfang (Fang pro Fischereitag) betrug 1,3 Dorsche. Daraus ergibt sich ein jährlicher Gesamtfang von ca. 12.500 Dorschen mit einer Gesamtmasse von ca. 13,8 t für die gesamte Stellnetz-Hobbyfischerei dieses Bundeslandes.

Für *Schleswig-Holstein *wurde wie oben erwähnt auf eine Befragung der Hobbyfischer verzichtet, da nach Angaben des Amtes für Ländliche Räume (Franz, 2006) Dorsch nur gelegentlicher Beifang in der im Wesentlichen auf Aal zielenden Hobbyfischerei ist.
Herr Franz scheint doch gewaltigen Einfluss auszuüben. Durch seine Aussage wurden alle Fänge aus den Stellnetzen in SH *nicht* mit in die Studie aufgenommen! 
Also wie soll man da auf diese Gruppen Druck ausüben |kopfkrat....is ja aber eigentlich auch gar nicht nötig, bei den "Gelegenheitsfängen" #q


----------



## Fish&Chips (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Hallo,

ich habe da mal ne Frage. Was sagen zu diesem Thema die offizielen Vertreter unserer Verbände? Ich sehe immer nur das persönliche Angagement einzelner (Privat)Personen (u.a. hier im Board). Diesen Einsatz finde ich bemerkenswert und gut. Aber, warum höre und sehe ich nichts von "unseren" Funktionären? Warum sehe ich von deren Ebene nichts in der allgemeinen Presse? Warum sehe ich nur die Anglernegativseite in der Presse? Haben wir keine (bezahlten?) Anglervertreter die auch mal Öffentlichkeitsarbeiten machen, die die Nichtangler bemerken? Es kommt für mich das Gefühl auf, es interessiert aus der Funktionärsebene nicht wirklich jemand was z.Z. mit uns Anglern passiert. Oder habe ich da einen Aufschrei überhört? Wenn ja, bitte Link schicken. Wo bleiben die Berichte was unser Hobby so schön und spannend macht? Wo sind die Berichte welchen (finanziellen) Stellenwert das Angeln bei uns hat? Wo sind die Studien, die finanziert wurden von unseren Verbänden, worin zu erkennen ist, was der Wirtschaftszweig Angeln bedeutet im Vergleich zu Nebenerwerbs/Berufsfischereietc.? 
Somit bleibt es (wieder einmal) an den einzelnen Privatpersonen hängen etwas zu tun...und das sollte doch eigentlich nicht so sein! 
Ich weiß, der Hinweis hilft den Dorschen leider auch nicht...und ich glaube auch nicht (mehr) daran, das die persönlichen Ambitionen hier, zu wirkungsvollen Maßnahmen FÜR DEN DORSCH führen wird. Leider!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> Haben wir keine (bezahlten?) Anglervertreter die auch mal Öffentlichkeitsarbeiten machen, die die Nichtangler bemerken


Nein, gibts wohl nicht.



> Wo bleiben die Berichte was unser Hobby so schön und spannend macht?


Naja, außer hier im Forum kann man da auch in Angelzeitschriften oder Büchern was drüber lesen (ab und zu..).



> Wo sind die Berichte welchen (finanziellen) Stellenwert das Angeln bei uns hat


Wie von mir schon angemerkt: Da gibts bisher außer der allgemeinen Studie von Dr. Arlinghaus nichts.



> Wo sind die Studien, die finanziert wurden von unseren Verbänden, worin zu erkennen ist, was der Wirtschaftszweig Angeln bedeutet im Vergleich zu Nebenerwerbs/Berufsfischereietc.?


S.o..


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Hallo Dipsdive,
du machst einfach den Fehler, nur die anderen sehen zu wollen. Es gibts auch bei anderen volle Kisten. Auch ich bin oft in Häfen. Es gibt Tage, da sind die Kisten voll - und es gibt Tage, da werden mal gerade ein paar Heringen aus den Netzen gepult.

Es gibt eine Lücke bei den Nebenerwerbs- und Hobbyfischern: Die genannten Zahlen sind für mich eine freche Lüge. Leider kann man nicht den Befrager dafür bestrafen, dass er belogen wird ( auch die Angler sagen ja wohl nicht die ganze Wahrheit). Die genannte Gruppe fängt für cash und will keine Steuern und Abgaben zahlen. Diese Gruppe ist es doch in der Regel, die die Netze an der Küste aufstellt.

Wenn es also gelingt, eine Debatte über den gesellschaftlichen Wert der unterschiedlichen 
Gruppen in Gang zu setzen, werden die "Hobbyfischer" und die "Nebenerwerbsfischer" ihre
Berechtigungen zuerst verlieren. Sie fangen ja angeblich nichts ( das zeigen ihre Meldungen und ihre Steuererklärungen ) und dafür muß sich ein Tourismusland doch nicht ständig ärgern lassen.

Die Entwicklungen in allen anderen Ländern der Welt, die hier schon weiter sind, zeigen allerdings auch, dass bei allem Wert der Angelfischerei keine Abschaffung der Berufsfischerei zu erreichen ist. Bei koordiniertem gemeinsamen Handeln ist das auch nicht notwendig. Auch das zeigen entsprechende Projekte auf.
Etwas Vernunft und der Wille zur Zusammenarbeit wäre wichtig. Wenn dann noch ein Projekt zum gesamtgesellschaftlichem Nutzen des Angelns auf die Beine käme, wäre es endlich einmal eine Diskussion mit Inhalten.


----------



## Fish&Chips (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

@Thomas9904

Zitat:
Haben wir keine (bezahlten?) Anglervertreter die auch mal Öffentlichkeitsarbeiten machen, die die Nichtangler bemerken 
Nein, gibts wohl nicht.

--> Armutszeugnis, somit Thema (Position) verfehlt und nichts in den Augen von Nichtanglern (positiv) gewonnen...

Zitat:
Wo bleiben die Berichte was unser Hobby so schön und spannend macht? 
Naja, außer hier im Forum kann man da auch in Angelzeitschriften oder Büchern was drüber lesen (ab und zu..).

--> Lesen "nur" Angler...wenige Nichtangler bringt dem Ansehen von Anglern nicht wirklich was...

Zitat:
Wo sind die Berichte welchen (finanziellen) Stellenwert das Angeln bei uns hat 
Wie von mir schon angemerkt: Da gibts bisher außer der allgemeinen Studie von Dr. Arlinghaus nichts.

-->Falsche Organisation/Personen und zu spät, sollte längst in der Vergangenheit von "unseren" Angelverbänden beaufragt sein, bevor das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist...

Leider helfen nur Taten dem Dorsch und nicht die ellenlangen Diskussionen... Auch ich bin gerne bereit etwas zum Schutz des Dorsches zu tun (ob Schutzgebiete und/oder Schonzeiten). Wie scheinbar alle hier! Nur (an die zuständigen Personen) tut jetzt was!!! Ich möchte meinen Kindern später auch das Dorschangeln beibringen konnen...mit der Chance auch einen zu fangen!!! Und, sind wir nicht alle verpflichtet es unseren Kindern so zu hinterlassen, wie wir es vorgefunden haben?


----------



## angler1996 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Hallo, mich würde mal interessieren zur Rolle der Nebenerwerbsfischer z.B. in Mecklenburg-Vorp.
Gibt es exakte Zahlen, wieviel das Leute sind?
Dann könnte man mal ausrechnen, wieviel die pro Kopf fangen
( laut Dipsdive13,8 t pro Jjahr) und, ob der ermittelte Wert wirtschaftlich überhaupt sinnvoll ist.
Weil, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand ohne damit gewinn zu erzielen den dafür notwendigen Aufwand betreibt.
MfG A.
Hab die Zahlen
Laut Agrarbericht von Mecklen.Vorp. von 2006
gibtes
- 412 hauptberufliche Fischer
- 158 Nebenerwerbsfischer
- 412 Freizeitfischer (das sind wohl ehemalige Fischer, die in ihren Gebieten weiter fischen dürfen, was ist eigenlich mit deren Fang?)
Die Zahl von Dipsdive von 13,8 t zugrunde gelegt, würde jeder Nebenerwerbler
im Jahr ca. 87 Kg fangen Bei einem Preis von 14 EURO das Kilo sind das Einnahmen von rund 1200 EURO pro Jahr.
Helft mir mal: lohnt sich dafür die Arbeit? Da fehlen aber die anderen Fischarten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

So, wegen einer Studie zu Wirtschaftskraft der Angler (Angeltourismus) habe ich jetzt mal die Landesregierungen S-H und M-V, die beiden Anglerverbände (Bundesverbände) sowie wie die Tourismusorgas in S-H und M-V angeschrieben.

Mal sehen ob und welche Antworten da kommen...


----------



## Dipsdive (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

@996
lt. Studie sieht das so aus:


"In *Mecklenburg-Vorpommern *betrug der durchschnittliche jährliche Aufwand je befragtem Hobbyfischer im Jahr 2005 101 Fischereitage. Davon entfielen im Mittel 54 Fischereitage aufdie Stellnetzfischerei, 42 Fischereitage auf den Einsatz von Aalkörben und an 5 Fischereitagen wurden Langleinen gesetzt. ​

Bei einer Hochrechnung des durchschnittlichen Aufwandes
auf alle 181 Hobbyfischer, die auf Grund ihrer Lizenzen Dorsch fangen könnten, ergibt sich für die einzelnen Fischereimethoden folgender jährlicher Aufwand:
- Stellnetzfischerei: 9721 Fischereitage
- Aalkörbe: 7645 Fischereitage
- Langleine: 862 Fischereitage​ 
Der Gesamtaufwand beträgt ca. 18.200 Fischereitage im Jahr, wobei für die Dorschfänge nur der auf die Stellnetzfischerei entfallende Aufwand von Bedeutung ist.
Bei der Stellnetzfischerei wurden in der Regel Stellnetze mit der zulässigen Maximallänge von 100 m gestellt, seltener auch mit geringerer Länge. 
Bei Aalkörben und Langleine kam immer die zulässige Maximalanzahl zum Einsatz.
Für *Schleswig-Holstein *liegen keine Angaben zum Aufwand vor."​ 
Die letzte Aussage stimmt mich mehr als nachdenklich. Nur weil Herr Franz vom Amt für Ländliche Räume die Aussage trifft, dass Dorsch nur gelegentlicher Beifang in der im Wesentlichen auf Aal zielenden Hobbyfischerei ist, findet man keine Fangmengen in der Studie.
Die Befürworter dieser Studie sollten solche Inhalte endlich mal zur Kenntnis nehmen und sich nicht zeitgleich kritisch über die Nebenerwerbsfischer äußern. ​ 
Macht ja kein Sinn auf die zu schimpfen, wenn Herr Franz sagt, die Netze von denen fangen eigentlich in Schleswig-Holstein gar keine Dorsche sondern eigentlich nur Aale. ​​


Dolfin schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Lücke bei den Nebenerwerbs- und Hobbyfischern: Die genannten Zahlen sind für mich eine freche Lüge. Leider kann man nicht den Befrager dafür bestrafen, dass er belogen wird ( auch die Angler sagen ja wohl nicht die ganze Wahrheit). ​


Keiner will Herrn Schultz bestrafen. Aber die Fangzahlen in Frage stellen, darf man schon, oder? 
Nichts anderes machst du, wenn du behauptest: "Es gibt eine Lücke bei den Nebenerwerbs- und Hobbyfischern: Die genannten Zahlen sind für mich eine freche Lüge."​ 
Aber ich denkl wir haben jetzt genug über die Studie geschwätzt, jetzt sollten sich endlich mal die Verbände äußern!​ 
Ich persönlich habe die Hoffnung aufgegeben, dass der Dorsch die nahe Zukunft überlebt. Zu übermächtig erscheint mir die Fischereilobby. Seit Jahren wird jeder gut gemeinte Rat unserer Wissenschaftler mit Nichtbeachtung gestraft. ​ 
Ob Klima, Regenwald oder andere Katastrophen....warum sollte gerade beim Dorsch die Politik zur Vernunft kommen?​


----------



## Achmin (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Vielleicht, weil wir gerade nicht locker lassen.

Aktionen bei Verbänden und Ländervertretungen wie die von Thomas 9904 sind genau richtig.

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten.

Einer Stiftung o. ähnlichen Institution, die es sich zur Aufgabe macht, konkrete Zahlen zur Bedeutung der Angelfischerei in der Ostseeküstenregion zu ermitteln, würde ich sofort spenden.

Die Diskussion hier bringt ja doch was!

Ich träume weiter ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*



> Die Diskussion hier bringt ja doch was!


Man wird sehen...............

Auf jeden Fall habe ich das auch noch an ca. 130 Presseorgane über unseren Verteiler als Pressemeldung geschickt.

Mal sehen ob sich die "Nichtanglerpresse" dem auch ein bisschen annimmt....


----------



## gabler.berlin (11. November 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Ich habe als "Hobby-Dorschjäger" nichts gegen eine Schonzeit einzuwenden. Wer aber soll die überwachen? Ich werde am Donnerstag wieder auf der Jagd vor Warnemünde sein, und ich weiß schon jetzt das am Nachmittag wieder ein Berufs-Fischer im Hafen liegt und vom Kutter aus untermaßige Dorsche verkauft. In seinen Kisten sind etwa 40-50% nicht maßig. Also sehe ich daran das jetzt schon bestehende Vorgaben nicht beachtet un vor allem nicht kontrolliert werden. Wenn ich einen Dorsch am Haken habe der das Mindestmaß noch nicht bringt, geht er postwendend in die Ostsee zurück. Als ich darauf besagten Berufs-Fischer ansprach, bekam ich nur zur Antwort: Da hätte ich ja viel zu tun. Für mich ist klar das u.a. dieser Fischer für die sinkende Anzahl der Ostseedorsche verantwortlich ist, und nicht ich.
Drückt mir die Daumen für Donerstag.
Gruß aus Berlin, Thorsten.


----------



## MINIBUBI (24. November 2007)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Schonzeit für Dorsch? ja !!! Aber nur wenn alle daran beteidigt werden.
Ich Frage uns Angler muß die Gefriertruhe randvoll sein?
wenn ich an einer stelle bin und nur untermassige fange gehe ich woanders hin
ist ein unterma.erst mal aus dem wasser überlebt er das meistens nicht
also Angelt mit vernunft und der richtigen Hackengröße.
dann haben wir alle etwas länger von den Leos.
mit den fingern auf andere zeigen können wir dann immer noch


----------



## seeschwalbe (12. März 2008)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Da wurden 67000 Listen rausgeschickt aber nur 2400 kamen zurück. Damit wird dann ein
offizieller Bericht erstellt.Darüber könnte man nur Lachen, wenn es nicht so Ernst wäre.
Aber die Angler haben nun mal keine Lobby in Brüssel und darum wurde auch die Fang-
quote für die Fischer erhöht.


----------



## Hausmarke (12. März 2008)

*AW: Kommt die Schonzeit für Dorsch*

Nein....


----------

